# Unbox On Demand: Browse and order videos from Amazon Unbox from your TiVo



## dswallow

Here was the teaser screen images I posted a few days ago... there've been a few changes since then, and I'll get around to updating the images and posting them here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=345824

I just made available a pre-release version of a TiVo HME application you can run on your local network to provide a front-end portal to Amazon Unbox on your TiVo receiver, including browsing through the entire library of downloadable videos and placing orders.

I think it's pretty stable, but right now, you'll be among the first group really giving it a workout. And I would really appreciate feedback on the experience, good or bad.

We're up to Version 0.08 as of April 2, 2007.

You can download it now at www.unboxondemand.com.


----------



## jfh3

Very cool!

My first comment is that "Your Media Library" should only show video items.

Second comment - under Your Media Library, is there any way to have an option to view the video if it's already downloaded to the Tivo? (My guess is not easily, but it would be a very slick addition.

Not a big fan of the green font, but a great fan of the ap.

Looking forward to supporting you a few clicks at a time ... 

First error: Can't run - An error occured while running the application.

Tried to select "Not available" on the "An Inconvenient Truth" screen.

Second error: Quotes don't display properly in the description text. They show as a box, not as a ' sign.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> My first comment is that "Your Media Library" should only show video items.


I didn't think about that... I guess Amazon sells other downloadable stuff, huh?

If you could zip up and email me the log file it generates (unboxLog.txt) in the bin directory I'll get that fixed. And if you have more than one page of items, that'll be good too, since I lacked enough purchases to get to a page 2 so don't know yet what I need to do there. 

[email protected]


----------



## jfh3

Should I stop the HME ap on the computer first? If so, how? Or just blow the session away?


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Should I stop the HME ap on the computer first? If so, how? Or just blow the session away?


You can just kill it with control-C in the window where it's running. Though you should just be able to copy the file while it's running now. Maybe you need to copy the file in Explorer before running WinZip... WinZip may not like that it's open by another app.


----------



## dswallow

Mac OS X / Linux users... try pasting this content into a file named "run.sh", place it in the same directory that run.bat is located. Mark it executable, and see if that gets it running.



Code:


#!/bin/bash

export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../conf
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/unboxOnDemand.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-host-sample.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-hd-0.1.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/bananas.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/htmlparser.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-httpclient-3.1-rc1.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-logging-1.0.4.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-codec-1.3.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/log4j-1.2.8.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/axis.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/axis-ant.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-discovery-0.2.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/jaxrpc.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/saaj.jar
export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar

java "-Dconfig=../conf/unboxOnDemand.properties" com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication


----------



## supasta

Awesome!

Any way to hide the cmd window?


----------



## jfh3

How about some more text on the "Purchase Options" screen?

Instead of "A match to the Tivo receiver you're using now was found.

<Tivo name>

How about -

Your selection will be queued for download to this Tivo box, <Tivo name> or something like that.

My first reaction to the existing text was "So?".

I might also put a warning that the selection is a one-click purchase (I presume it is, haven't committed one yet)


----------



## jfh3

Got an error on my first purchase - 

"The expected response from the Amazon server was not encountered. Your purchase may have completed properly. Please check your Amazon account directly and confirm that the order was placed. We aploogize for the inconvenience".

I see you are a programmer and not an English major 

I'll send that log too.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> How about some more text on the "Purchase Options" screen?
> 
> Instead of "A match to the Tivo receiver you're using now was found.
> 
> <Tivo name>
> 
> How about -
> 
> Your selection will be queued for download to this Tivo box, <Tivo name> or something like that.
> 
> My first reaction to the existing text was "So?".
> 
> I might also put a warning that the selection is a one-click purchase (I presume it is, haven't committed one yet)


OK, I made some changes.

How's:

Your selection will be queued for download to this TiVo receiver, {1}, once you complete this purchase.

The transaction will be sent to Amazon.com immediately if select this option.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Got an error on my first purchase -
> 
> "The expected response from the Amazon server was not encountered. Your purchase may have completed properly. Please check your Amazon account directly and confirm that the order was placed. We aploogize for the inconvenience".
> 
> I see you are a programmer and not an English major
> 
> I'll send that log too.


Damn. Someone had to be first, I guess.  Did the purchase actually work, or did that not go through at all?


----------



## dswallow

supasta said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Any way to hide the cmd window?


Eventually, a proper way...

but for now, just edit "run.bat" and replace "java.exe" with "start javaw.exe" (leave the rest of the line intact.


----------



## MichaelK

dswallow said:


> I didn't think about that... I guess Amazon sells other downloadable stuff, huh?
> 
> If you could zip up and email me the log file it generates (unboxLog.txt) in the bin directory I'll get that fixed. And if you have more than one page of items, that'll be good too, since I lacked enough purchases to get to a page 2 so don't know yet what I need to do there.
> 
> [email protected]


FYI-
the media library holds some weird stuff on the amazon website. Mine for instance shows dvd's that i have purchased and at times includes camera lenses that i have bought.


----------



## rdrrepair

Great app., It runs fine - will play with it and report back!!! Excellent

*I love your disclaimer in the read me file... *

_The author of this software is not employed by TiVo Inc. or Amazon.com Inc. Though if either TiVo Inc. or Amazon.com Inc. want to hire him or contract work with him, he's immediately available (ah, karma, thank you Mr. former-employer for your timing). _


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> Damn. Someone had to be first, I guess.  Did the purchase actually work, or did that not go through at all?


It doesn't appear to have gone through - it's not in the media library - but I can't find where the purchase history is located on Amazon Unbox.


----------



## supasta

dswallow said:


> Eventually, a proper way...
> 
> but for now, just edit "run.bat" and replace "java.exe" with "start javaw.exe" (leave the rest of the line intact.


Worked great, thanks!


----------



## dswallow

MichaelK said:


> FYI-
> the media library holds some weird stuff on the amazon website. Mine for instance shows dvd's that i have purchased and at times includes camera lenses that i have bought.


That's not the place it grabs the info, though... it's actually from the downloads section. So all the other purchase, at least, aren't mixed in.

If you go directly to this page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/ays/download.html

Log in, then go to that specific URL again, and you'll see the pages I'm working with. (You can also get there by clicking on the "Access all your Amazon.com digital purchases and bonus materials." link that's on the left side of the page you get after logging in... it's just in a frame and I hate frames.


----------



## MichaelK

dswallow said:


> That's not the place it grabs the info, though... it's actually from the downloads section. So all the other purchase, at least, aren't mixed in.
> 
> If you go directly to this page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/ays/download.html
> 
> Log in, then go to that specific URL again, and you'll see the pages I'm working with. (You can also get there by clicking on the "Access all your Amazon.com digital purchases and bonus materials." link that's on the left side of the page you get after logging in... it's just in a frame and I hate frames.


Heads up- thats even worse

While it doesn't include DVD's I've pruchases-

right now it has the 2 ubox on tivo purchases I've made to date.

AND
Title-Link DBT-120 Bluetooth USB Adapter, PC/Mac

AND (this is funny)
Title:Zircon 55588 The Repeater 25' Tape Measure with Built-In Voice Recorder

so that's not a "clean" link either.


----------



## dswallow

MichaelK said:


> Heads up- thats even worse
> 
> While it doesn't include DVD's I've pruchases-
> 
> right now it has the 2 ubox on tivo purchases I've made to date.
> 
> AND
> Title-Link DBT-120 Bluetooth USB Adapter, PC/Mac
> 
> AND (this is funny)
> Title:Zircon 55588 The Repeater 25' Tape Measure with Built-In Voice Recorder
> 
> so that's not a "clean" link either.


OK, well, I guess I have some work to do... would you be able to send me that page of yours... jsut open up the frame and cut & paste the whole page from "view source", zip it up and email it to me.


----------



## MichaelK

the drop down box lets you select videos and then it opens a second menu level for dvd's or unbox videos. is there a link to do that?


----------



## gonzotek

dswallow said:


> Mac OS X / Linux users... try pasting this content into a file named "run.sh", place it in the same directory that run.bat is located. Mark it executable, and see if that gets it running.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../conf
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/unboxOnDemand.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-host-sample.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-hd-0.1.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/bananas.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/htmlparser.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-httpclient-3.1-rc1.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-logging-1.0.4.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-codec-1.3.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/log4j-1.2.8.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/axis.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/axis-ant.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-discovery-0.2.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/jaxrpc.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/saaj.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar
> 
> java "-Dconfig=../conf/unboxOnDemand.properties" com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication


This is more or less the same script I was just about to post, which I have working on Ubuntu. Great work all round, Doug! The interface is well thought out.


----------



## dswallow

MichaelK said:


> the drop down box lets you select videos and then it opens a second menu level for dvd's or unbox videos. is there a link to do that?


I did start looking at those pages, but they're getting heavily into some fancier things and didn't feel like trying to decipher what they're doing. It's a lot of script-based stuff and I wasn't sure if it'd really lead anywhere useful for me to use via the HME app.


----------



## rdrrepair

There are some thing that I can't rent or buy - "Snakes on a train" is one of them. Not that I would rent it, but why does it say *Not Available*?

I also had the list populating while browsing in groups of 10 while this was happening I went to the left and then back to the populating list - it then started to re-write over the same words again - because I was lower then the first 10 titles it started at 1-10 writing over 30-40. To get it to stop I had to TiVo Central and then start over again.


----------



## jfh3

For media types in media library, looks like you can delete anything with specific "Product Line:" types:

Product Line: CE - these are PDF files
Product Line: Book - these are books.


----------



## rdrrepair

I just made a purchase and it is downloading now as we speak - Thank you Doug! :up:


----------



## jfh3

rdrrepair said:


> There are some thing that I can't rent or buy - "Snakes on a train" is one of them. Not that I would rent it, but why does it say *Not Available*?


That may be the problem I had with "An Inconvenient Truth" - I'll bet if you select it, you'll get an error.


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> There are some thing that I can't rent or buy - "Snakes on a train" is one of them. Not that I would rent it, but why does it say *Not Available*?


If you go online and look you'll probably see there's no TiVo download option... it may be a blackout like they mentioned somewhere in the terms... while some movies are in their PPV/Cable OnDemand release they're removed from the Unbox service.

I just looked.

It's a strange case. The rental isn't available for whatever reason. But the purchase is. I bet if you view the title by finding the purchase ASIN amongst the list you're browsing through you'll see it, but if you view via the rental ASIN you will get the "Not Available" message. I didn't expect that case, so it looks like I will need to mod things to support it.


----------



## Enrique

Well I just made my first purchase via Unbox On Demand and it works 100%.


----------



## rdrrepair

How can I download something that was already purchased? My first download of a purchased movie using your app is going to my Series3.

I am now trying an additional download on my Series2.

I bought an episode of 24 several week ago and it says in my library "Previously Purchased" without an option to download again. I hit select and got "An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> How can I download something that was already purchased? My first download of a purchased movie using your app is going to my Series3.
> 
> I am now trying an additional download on my Series2.
> 
> I bought an episode of 24 several week ago and it says in my library "Previously Purchased" without an option to download again. I hit select and got "An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."


You can't do the re-download at the moment. That will be dealt with in the next day or so. Much of the underlying code I need to actually kick that process off is already done, it's mostly a UI thing to finish.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> You can't do the re-download at the moment. That will be dealt with in the next day or so. Much of the underlying code I need to actually kick that process off is already done, it's mostly a UI thing to finish.


 Keep up the good work!


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> I also had the list populating while browsing in groups of 10 while this was happening I went to the left and then back to the populating list - it then started to re-write over the same words again - because I was lower then the first 10 titles it started at 1-10 writing over 30-40. To get it to stop I had to TiVo Central and then start over again.


I think I know the situation that can cause that sort of thing and know how to solve it. Just don't change your mind as quickly as the TiVo receiver lets you hit the buttons in the meantime. 

For the geek in you: What's happening is that the notification of the screen exit is being handled before the background thread that's handling the downloads even starts, yet it was scheduled to start "immediately" so it does, but now it missed its notification to stop, and just goes happily on its merry way talking to the object that'll display its results, which won't go away since it's still referenced.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> Just don't change your mind as quickly as the TiVo receiver lets you hit the buttons in the meantime.


Ok, Just keeping you updated on what I found - I like playing with beta stuff!!!


----------



## cwoody222

dswallow said:


> Mac OS X / Linux users... try pasting this content into a file named "run.sh", place it in the same directory that run.bat is located. Mark it executable, and see if that gets it running.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../conf
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/unboxOnDemand.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-host-sample.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/hme-hd-0.1.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/bananas.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/htmlparser.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-httpclient-3.1-rc1.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-logging-1.0.4.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-codec-1.3.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/log4j-1.2.8.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/axis.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/axis-ant.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/commons-discovery-0.2.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/jaxrpc.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/saaj.jar
> export CLASSPATH=${CLASSPATH}:../lib/wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar
> 
> java "-Dconfig=../conf/unboxOnDemand.properties" com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication


how do i make something executable?!

/missing_the_obvious_probably


----------



## timckelley

Wow, this interaction between the testers and the author seems to be going more quickly and efficiently than I would have expected.


----------



## gonzotek

cwoody222 said:


> how do i make something executable?!
> 
> /missing_the_obvious_probably


I think the MacOS (_security-be-damned_*) command would be (from a terminal):


Code:


sudo chmod 755 run.sh

Note: I still don't have a modern Mac and am going from mostly instinct, but if that's not it, it'll be close.

You could also check the file properties window in Finder. I haven't used it since v6 or 7, but I remember that kind of file metadata was at least displayed there.

*Some else can chime in with the minimal permission numbers to allow running.
NB I edited the commands just now. sudo, not su.
/important edit:changed file permissions as per snowjay's post below


----------



## rdrrepair

Downloaded and is in my now playing list - that was painless!!!


----------



## snowjay

gonzotek said:


> I think the MacOS (_security-be-damned_*) command would be (from a terminal):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo chmod 777 run.sh
> 
> Note: I still don't have a modern Mac and am going from mostly instinct, but if that's not it, it'll be close.
> 
> You could also check the file properties window in Finder. I haven't used it since v6 or 7, but I remember that kind of file metadata was at least displayed there.
> 
> *Some else can chime in with the minimal permission numbers to allow running.
> NB I edited the commands just now. sudo, not su.


This would be a better choice as you don't want to give execute permissions to everybody.


Code:


sudo chmod 755 run.sh

This would also work:


Code:


sudo chmod u+a run.sh

to use *su* or *sudo* you'll have to have enabled the root account.


----------



## gonzotek

snowjay said:


> This would be a better choice as you don't want to give execute permissions to everybody.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo chmod 755 run.sh
> 
> This would also work:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo chmod u+a run.sh
> 
> to use *su* or *sudo* you'll have to have enabled the root account.


Thanks


----------



## snowjay

No problem.


----------



## windracer

Ok, trying to get this to run under Galleon (on Linux).

Moved the .jar files from unboxOnDemand's /lib directory to /lib under galleon. Added the following line to launcher.txt under /hme (per the Galleon Per the Galleon HME FAQ):


Code:


com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication

Modified the java command line in Galleon's run.sh script to include the -Dconfig variable, so it now looks like this:


Code:


java $OPTION -cp $CLASSPATH -Xms32m -Xmx32m -Dconfig="../conf/unboxOnDemand.properties" -Djava.awt.fonts="$JAVA_HOME/lib/fonts" -Dawt.toolkit=com.eteks.awt.PJAToolkit org.lnicholls.galleon.server.Server &

The CLASSPATH is set earlier in the run.sh script, grabbing everything in the /lib folder.

This seems to work for the most part. The app shows up under "Music, Photos, & More" and I can see my Media Library. Browsing works too, but as soon as I select a show for more details, I get "an error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006)."

I'm missing something, obviously. Also, sometimes I don't get all the intro text on the main menu screen, just the options at the bottom.

_edit:_ ok, I must be missing something in my CLASSPATH. Watching the log, when I select an item, I see this:


Code:


21:51:49,335  INFO [Acceptor] YourMediaLibraryScreen - YourMediaLibraryScreen.keyPress=6
21:51:49,335  INFO [Acceptor] YourMediaLibraryScreen - YourMediaLibraryScreen.action=push
21:51:49,335  INFO [Acceptor] YourMediaLibraryScreen - RIGHT pressed on ASIN B000MS6NV0
21:51:49,335  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - connection to receiver closed
21:51:49,335  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver disconnected
21:51:49,335  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - Unexpected error: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError

_edit #2:_ strange ... if I remove the -Dconfig line from the java command line, I get the intro text on the main menu, but of course can't browse my Media Library.


----------



## minckster

Will opening port 7288 in my firewall be sufficient? The app tried to use that port but will it use others?

Can anyone give me a hint for getting UnboxOnDemand to start automatically when I log into to OS X? I tried adding /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/run.sh to my login items but it doesn't appear to be starting the app. I'm off to see if I can find a relevant system log file to see what happened when I logged in.


----------



## cwoody222

Still can't get it to run in OS X. Eh, when someone gets an easy-to-use startup-script ala Galleon's tools or something, lemme know.

(that's not a knock at the program... it's a knock at my own Mac-non-know-how)


----------



## snowjay

minckster said:


> Will opening port 7288 in my firewall be sufficient? The app tried to use that port but will it use others?
> 
> Can anyone give me a hint for getting UnboxOnDemand to start automatically when I log into to OS X? I tried adding /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/run.sh to my login items but it doesn't appear to be starting the app. I'm off to see if I can find a relevant system log file to see what happened when I logged in.


I don't think putting it in your startup items will work, you'll have to create a LoginHook to get a shell script to start when a user logs in or create a system level startup item to get it to start when the system boots.

The LoginHook is pretty easy and straight forward to create, this apple document describes it:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301446

Basically you are jsut going to type this in a command prompt:


Code:


sudo defaults write com.apple.loginwindow LoginHook /path/to/script

System level startup is a little more involved as you can see here:
http://developer.apple.com/document...al/BPSystemStartup/Articles/StartupItems.html

It's actually seems more daunting than it really is.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Got an error on my first purchase -
> 
> "The expected response from the Amazon server was not encountered. Your purchase may have completed properly. Please check your Amazon account directly and confirm that the order was placed. We aploogize for the inconvenience".
> 
> I see you are a programmer and not an English major
> 
> I'll send that log too.


Your purchase failed because you don't have your Amazon.com account set up with a credit card so it's prompting you to enter one to complete the purchase. This app expects the Amazon account to be enabled for one-click purchase of the Unbox videos.

I'll add detection of this so a proper error is provided, but I don't think it'd really be practical to support entering the credit card from the TiVo.


----------



## Gulley

I'm getting this message:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/tivo/hme/host/sample/Main

Any ideas?

Thanks...


----------



## dswallow

Gulley said:


> I'm getting this message:
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/tivo/hme/host/sample/Main
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks...


That's pretty indicative of it not finding one of the jar files it needs to run. Perhaps you've got an older version of Java installed?


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> Your purchase failed because you don't have your Amazon.com account set up with a credit card so it's prompting you to enter one to complete the purchase. This app expects the Amazon account to be enabled for one-click purchase of the Unbox videos.
> 
> I'll add detection of this so a proper error is provided, but I don't think it'd really be practical to support entering the credit card from the TiVo.


The Amazon account IS set up for one-click purchases - at least it is for Unbox orders. Is there something else I have to set up? Where should I check this on Amazon?

| Never mind. Looks like my wife turned off one-click ordering. I'll turn it on again and see what happens.

I wouldn't' worry about trying to do credit card entry in the ap - just put up a screen telling folks to "Manage Addresses and 1-Click Settings" under their amazon.com account and make sure 1-click is enabled.

Update: I re-enabled 1-click and still got the same error message, but with different text in the HME window. Will send you the log. I'm trying to get you a commission. Honest.


----------



## jfh3

There is a noticable lag between the time the picture for a given video appears on the screen and the text is filled in on the left side.

Can you add a default "Retrieving program description ..." text so that the user knows to wait a few seconds?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

Very nice work, Doug!

For you Mac types, here's a double-clickable application. Download Doug's prerelease (as noted in the first post) and unzip it. Then, grab this attachment, unzip it, and place the result in the "bin" folder of the prerelease (it *must* be there, because of the way I structured the bundle.)

You should now be able to launch the application just by double-clicking the "unboxOnDemand" application icon in the bin folder.

This is just a very quick Jar Bundler-built application bundle, tested for, oh, four or five minutes on one of my machines -- no custom icon, just enough to get it to run in the directory structure of Doug's distribution. I set the minimum JRE version to 1.5 to match Doug's readme. Note that the bundle _does not_ include Doug's software -- you must download that yourself.

_Edit - updated to set up logging correctly_
_Edit 2 - updated to match CLASSPATH for 0.06)_


----------



## jfh3

Note to anyone using this ap:

Make sure you (a) Have 1-click enabled on Amazon and (b) make sure there is an active credit card set in the default 1-click profile. (a) doesn't matter if (b) isn't done. 

(You need to do this even if you still have Tivo Unbox credit)


----------



## Fofer

Thanks, Dennis! Appears to be working for me. :up:


----------



## minckster

snowjay said:


> I don't think putting it in your startup items will work, you'll have to create a LoginHook to get a shell script to start when a user logs in or create a system level startup item to get it to start when the system boots.
> 
> The LoginHook is pretty easy and straight forward to create, this apple document describes it:
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301446
> 
> Basically you are jsut going to type this in a command prompt:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo defaults write com.apple.loginwindow LoginHook /path/to/script
> 
> System level startup is a little more involved as you can see here:
> http://developer.apple.com/document...al/BPSystemStartup/Articles/StartupItems.html
> 
> It's actually seems more daunting than it really is.


 Thanks snowjay! I couldn't get the LoginHook to work, so I'll try a system level startup tomorrow.

Any ideas on what went wrong for the LoginHook? I wrote:


Code:


sudo defaults write com.apple.loginwindow LoginHook /Applications/TiVo\ HME/UnboxOnDemand/bin/UnboxOnDemand

 I might try moving things around to see if that space in the path is the problem. Note that I used the name "UnboxOnDemand" for my executable script instead of "run.sh". The script successfully starts the HME app from the command line with ./UnboxOnDemand & Its permissions are -rwxr-xr-x.


----------



## Fofer

Actually, I'm able to move around the app and browse (thanks again, Dennis, for the Mac launcher) but every video page says "Not Available." When I select it, the app crashes with this:

Can't Run
An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006).

This happened for downloads I know are available for rental and purchase (_Idiocracy,_ episodes of _24._)

I have Amazon 1-click enabled, and have a credit card associated with that default profile. Any ideas?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

minckster said:


> Can anyone give me a hint for getting UnboxOnDemand to start automatically when I log into to OS X? I tried adding /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/run.sh to my login items but it doesn't appear to be starting the app. I'm off to see if I can find a relevant system log file to see what happened when I logged in.


The application bundle I posted above should work fine as a login item.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Actually, I'm able to move around the app and browse (thanks again, Dennis, for the Mac launcher) but every video page says "Not Available." When I select it, the app crashes with this:
> 
> Can't Run
> An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006).
> 
> This happened for downloads I know are available for rental and purchase (_Idiocracy,_ episodes of _24._)
> 
> I have Amazon 1-click enabled, and have a credit card associated with that default profile. Any ideas?


There's two reasons you might see "Not available"; one would be the parsing code doesn't see any "tivo:" prefixes among the items in the node that makes up part of the form to process the purchase; the other is if the ASIN matches something in your media library. Odds are something's going wrong in the parser for you and it's not seeing your TiVo receivers. You do see the download option show your TiVo receiver name on those videos when you go to www.amazon.com/unbox, right?

Can you send me a zipped copy of the log file so I can see what's happening?

BTW, the "Not Available" error was my fault; I changed some things to ensure you weren't offered the option to buy or rent something you already owned and in those changes I ended up with a case where I'm passing a null pointer to something that couldn't deal with it. It's fixed in 0.02 which will go up online before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> You do see the download option show your TiVo receiver name on those videos when you go to www.amazon.com/unbox, right?


Yes.


dswallow said:


> Can you send me a zipped copy of the log file so I can see what's happening?


Where can I find the log file? I don't see unboxLog.txt in the bin directory.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Yes.
> 
> Where can I find the log file? I don't see unboxLog.txt in the bin directory.


You might need to check with Dennis on that.. I'm not sure what might be happening, maybe there's some rights issue or it's putting the file somewhere else, or it needs to find the "log4j.properties" file in some other way to know to be logging at all.

Go to one of the movies on Amazon's web site that you get "not available" for but do see your TiVo listed as a download option and send me a zipped copy of the "view source" output for it; if it's a parsing issue I should be able to find what's going on that way.


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> BTW, the "Not Available" error was my fault; I changed some things to ensure you weren't offered the option to buy or rent something you already owned and in those changes I ended up with a case where I'm passing a null pointer to something that couldn't deal with it. It's fixed in 0.02 which will go up online before I go to bed tonight.


You must still be up. 

I was waiting for 0.02, but I'll just have to wait until the morning - I'm too tired to check out another release tonight and I have an unrelated (I think) UnBox problem that I need Amazon's help with (a rental just disappeared after downloading:

Little Miss Sunshine - download attempted on 3/27 at 10:28 pm

This program was not downloaded onto this DVR because its download type was unsupported.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> You must still be up.
> 
> I was waiting for 0.02, but I'll just have to wait until the morning - I'm too tired to check out another release tonight and I have an unrelated (I think) UnBox problem that I need Amazon's help with (a rental just disappeared after downloading:
> 
> Little Miss Sunshine - download attempted on 3/27 at 10:28 pm
> 
> This program was not downloaded onto this DVR because its download type was unsupported.


I'm still up. 

I was just making sure I'd dealt with everything I could tonight... so 0.02 is close. If you wanna try it, I can email you the one jar you need to replace. Just email me quick note now and I'll reply with it, or it'll probably be up in the next hour or so.


----------



## cwoody222

Thanks Dennis, worked for me!

I see that The Departed is now available for Rental so I used some more of my left over $15 bonus for signing up.

Everything seemed to work great. Awesome work, Doug!


----------



## snowjay

minckster said:


> Thanks snowjay! I couldn't get the LoginHook to work, so I'll try a system level startup tomorrow.
> 
> Any ideas on what went wrong for the LoginHook? I wrote:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo defaults write com.apple.loginwindow LoginHook /Applications/TiVo\ HME/UnboxOnDemand/bin/UnboxOnDemand
> 
> I might try moving things around to see if that space in the path is the problem. Note that I used the name "UnboxOnDemand" for my executable script instead of "run.sh". The script successfully starts the HME app from the command line with ./UnboxOnDemand & Its permissions are -rwxr-xr-x.


The space is probably the problem. You could just enclose the whole path in quotes ("/path/...") which should take care of it.


----------



## Fofer

I haven't rented/purchased yet, but version 0.02 is working for me.


----------



## snowjay

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Very nice work, Doug!
> 
> For you Mac types, here's a double-clickable application.


Very slick!


----------



## BlackBetty

Version 0.01 worked like a charm for me. Rented a movie and withing minutes it was downloading in my now playing list.

The only semi issue I had (which was on my end) I had to upgrade to java 1.5 in order for it to work. Good thing Doug mentions this in the read me file or else I would have gone crazy trying to figure out why it wasn't working.

I just downloaded 0.02 version. I'll play with it later.


----------



## rdrrepair

I have version .02 up and running, looks good. I have successfully downloaded a previous purchase.

an issues:
- There is no way to send your download to the TiVo you are using. I was on another TiVo listed as BAR-2 and the prompt on the screen said it would go to BAR-1. Ok, I didn't download it from BAR-2 so I went to BAR-1 TiVo and it said "This TiVo receiver, BAR-1 was not found among...Your selection...(will be downloaded)...to the first TiVo receiver BAR-1" 

After the BAR-1 at the ends of that "quote" there is a rectangle box leaning against the 1. It is going to the correct receiver and I recheck the BAR-2 receiver - same message but it said it would go to "BAR-1rectangle_box"


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> I have version .02 up and running, looks good. I have successfully downloaded a previous purchase.
> 
> an issues:
> - There is no way to send your download to the TiVo you are using. I was on another TiVo listed as Bar-2 and the prompt on the screen said it would go to Bar-1. Ok, I didn't download it from bar-2 so I went to Bar-1 TiVo and it said "This TiVo receiver, bar-1 was not found among.......Your selection...to the first TiVo receiver bar-1"
> 
> After the bar-1 at the ends of that "quote" there is a rectangle box leaning against the 1. It is going to the correct receiver and I recheck the Bar-2 receiver - same message but it said it would go to "bar-1rectangle"


Close down the app and delete the log file(s). Then run it again. Now go to one TiVo and start the HME application. Then exit it. Now go to your computer, open that log file in notepad or a similar text editor, and the very first line of the file will be one with "Device connected" in it. That's the initial communication from your TiVo receiver and contains the identifying info.

Could you post that line here for me, or email it to me. And tell me what you think that TiVo is named.

Some typical issues...

Did you do a lifetime transfer to a Series 3? That process gets the names mixed up and they need to be manually reconfigured at tivo.com. Check there and compare the TiVo Serial Numbers that appear to ensure it matches up. And finally, if you had done anything to change the names since you first linked your Amazon account to your TiVo account, you need to refresh teh Amazon information. The links to refresh the Amazon list are at http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/tivo near the top.


----------



## minckster

Doug, would you be willing to post your app on versiontracker.com? Their service is free for developers and you'll get some more exposure. There's information at http://www.versiontracker.com/developer/

Versiontracker.com is a standard way for Mac people to keep track of updated software. There are Windows and PalmOS sections too, so your app would be cross-listed (I guess). I'm sure others will jump in with :up: or :down: about this suggestion - maybe versiontracker isn't used by everyone else as much as me.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

dswallow said:


> You might need to check with Dennis on that.. I'm not sure what might be happening, maybe there's some rights issue or it's putting the file somewhere else, or it needs to find the "log4j.properties" file in some other way to know to be logging at all.


I didn't do anything specific with the log4j.properties (as I said, it was a quickie -- then again, run.bat doesn't do anything specific with it, either.) I'll have a look.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> Could you post that line here for me, or email it to me.


Sent in a PM. Pics included as well as a "View Source" file from Amazon.


----------



## windracer

Fofer said:


> Actually, I'm able to move around the app and browse (thanks again, Dennis, for the Mac launcher) but every video page says "Not Available." When I select it, the app crashes with this:
> 
> Can't Run
> An error occurred while running the application. The application closed during a read (0x50006).


That's the same problem I was having running 0.01 through Galleon. I haven't tried 0.02 yet.


----------



## Fofer

windracer said:


> That's the same problem I was having running 0.01 through Galleon. I haven't tried 0.02 yet.


Is it possible that Galleon wasn't reading your username and PW from the unboxOnDemand.properties file (which you need to edit first.) That would result in the same issue, I imagine.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> I didn't do anything specific with the log4j.properties (as I said, it was a quickie -- then again, run.bat doesn't do anything specific with it, either.) I'll have a look.


log4j was just finding it on the CLASSPATH, and the path I set up was missing the conf directory (the working directory it was setting was also not the obvious one).

I've fixed these issues, and replaced the attachment on my original post with the updated flavor. if you grabbed the old one, I'd replace it, just so that you have logs should Doug need them for other debugging.


----------



## windracer

Fofer said:


> Is it possible that Galleon wasn't reading your username and PW from the unboxOnDemand.properties file (which you need to edit first.) That would result in the same issue, I imagine.


No, it's reading my credentials because I can see my Media Library. It's only when I select a show that the app crashes with the error.


----------



## BlackBetty

I am really impressed. If things look and work this well already with version 0.01....I can't wait to see how things look and work at version 1.0!!

Great work Doug!


----------



## dswallow

FYI, I fixed another little crash issue... if you press the RIGHT button too fast, before a screen actually gets any content, such as the category screens or the item browsing screen... you'll crash it because it's letting a "-1" value be used as an array index. It's fixed in 0.03 which will be released tonight unless some other major thing comes up needing fixing, in which case, I'll put it out there earlier.


----------



## timckelley

This thread sounds like there's a lot of wizards in it.  It's impressive how fast things are moving along, and it does seem handy there are so many people volunteering to beta test.


----------



## jfh3

Looks like the media library now just shows Unbox content - thanks!

Suggestion: When "Not available" shows up on a previously purchased item, allow it to be selectable and go to a help screen that tells the user why it is not available:

"This program is not available to to download again because it has been downloaded to the maximum number of TiVo or PC devices permitted by the Unbox service and/or it is already on this TiVo box. 

Check the individual Unbox item in "Your Media Collection" on Amazon.com to review the devices this program has been downloaded to or check the Amazon Unbox folder in the Tivo Now Playing List.

Amazon.com may have also made this title temporarily unavailable."


Another suggestion:

On purchase options screen, when the current TiVo receiver (I'd call it a TiVo box everywhere in the ap, to be consistent with TiVo corp) is not found among the selectable destinations, allow a selection for the target Tivo - don't just assume it should be queued for download to the first box found.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> OK, replaced the jar file per the upgrade instructions and now have two Amazon Unbox On Demand entries in MPM
> 
> Amazon Unbox on Demand (with no icon) and
> Amazon Unbox on Demand [1] with the proper icon
> 
> If I select the first, I get Can't run error (ap closed during read) - I presume this is an old .01 version pointer somewhere?
> 
> The [1] version runs the current .02 code


How are you running it? You probably just didn't stop the old version before starting the new one. You can kill it with task manager or reboot; it'll be listed as "javaw.exe" (presuming you used that method to not have a window hanging around), and you may have other java stuff running and it'll be difficult to identify which is which with Task Manager.

It also just might be a leftover that'll disappear on its own after some timeout period. The only time I've ever seen two around are when I've accidentally run it twice.


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> How are you running it? You probably just didn't stop the old version before starting the new one.


My bad - had a copy running on another PC.

I updated my previous post with some other suggestions. Will also add that the main menu should have SOME text on it after the default welcome text expires off. And my wife says there has to be some sort of placeholder text on the initial program info screen.

(Make her happy and this will get used a lot ...  )

Too bad you can't hook this under Find Programs.


----------



## windracer

jfh3 said:


> Will also add that the main menu should have SOME text on it after the default welcome text expires off.


Oh, is _that_ why the text disappears? I thought it was related to how I was trying to run the app through Galleon. Sometimes it would appear and sometimes it wouldn't. 

Looking forward to playing with the newer release tonight ...


----------



## jfh3

windracer said:


> Oh, is _that_ why the text disappears? I thought it was related to how I was trying to run the app through Galleon. Sometimes it would appear and sometimes it wouldn't.


Yup, look at the properties file in the bin folder.


----------



## supasta

Man, this is great! Now I'm just waiting for Amazon to get some sort of selection so I can try downloading something!

Great work Doug!


----------



## jfh3

Try downloading something anyway ... the man's gotta eat ...


----------



## windracer

jfh3 said:


> Yup, look at the properties file in the bin folder.


Ah! I see that now ... the .presentedWelcome. Clever. One mystery solved.


----------



## jfh3

Doug,

In some categories, I'm seeing the same item multiple times in a selection list - e.g. Movies/Classics/Comedy "Private School" and "Auntie Mame" show twice in the 9 selections.

Have seen this in a couple other places, but don't remember where.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Doug,
> 
> In some categories, I'm seeing the same item multiple times in a selection list - e.g. Movies/Classics/Comedy "Private School" and "Auntie Mame" show twice in the 9 selections.
> 
> Have seen this in a couple other places, but don't remember where.


That's normal. It's even explained in the readme file.

That's how the data exists at Amazon.com. One entry for a rental, one for a purchase, and no way to differentiate between them until you open up the item, so I can't easily filter them out in advance. There might be some things I could do based on identical titles... I just had hesitated to go there at least until I heard back from Amazon about the possibility of getting rental/purchase info at the top level where I need it.

I went ahead and put up version 0.03; it has a few fixes and a few enhancements.


----------



## ScottNY845

Hello All:

Anyone else having problems where they buy a movie and they get NO errors, everything seems fine, and yet nothing is downloaded into your Tivo?

I contacted Amazon after waiting 24 hours for 2 movies, and I even went so far as to re-order 1 on the computer after thinking the HME program failed. But the computer purchase did not even show up...

Anyways, Amazon credited my account, and I am trying again to get a movie, and so far nothing....any ideas?


----------



## mikeyts

Just wondering--what's with the fonts? They seem kind of fuzzy around the edges. Are the being blown up from a lower resolution? My S3 is displaying at 1080i fixed.


----------



## rdrrepair

mikeyts said:


> Just wondering--what's with the fonts? They seem kind of fuzzy around the edges. Are the being blown up from a lower resolution? My S3 is displaying at 1080i fixed.


I think his app is for 720 and 480 resolution


----------



## windracer

I'm still getting the read error with 0.03 running through Galleon. As soon as I select a show (either in my Media Library or via browse), the app crashes and I see this in the log:


Code:


20:03:29,535  INFO [master] AmazonUnboxService - BrowseNodeLookup get: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
20:03:29,813  INFO [Acceptor] BrowseItemsScreen - BrowseItemsScreen.keyPress=6
20:03:29,813  INFO [Acceptor] BrowseItemsScreen - BrowseItemsScreen.action=push
20:03:29,813  INFO [Acceptor] BrowseItemsScreen - RIGHT pressed on ASIN B000NPHGZO
20:03:29,813  INFO [Acceptor] BrowseItemsScreen - pauseData
20:03:29,813  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - connection to receiver closed
20:03:29,813  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - HME receiver disconnected
20:03:29,813  INFO [Acceptor] AppHost - Unexpected error: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError

I'll try running it standalone and see what happens.


----------



## rdrrepair

I have downloaded .03 and still have the same screen that says it will download to a different TiVo then what I am connecting with. This is the same problem as before - I sent you the pictures and copied the view source for you.


----------



## mikeyts

rdrrepair said:


> I think his app is for 720 and 480 resolution


I think that it ought to be 480 and 1080--my monitor is a 46" 1080p LCD flatpanel and it's gonna display it at 1080 regardless. 1080 downscaled to 720p should be indistinguishable from 720 native (or at least as sharp).


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> I'll try running it standalone and see what happens.


Well, I don't think it's Galleon. When I run UnboxOnDemand by itself (again, this is on Linux) the app crashes when I select an item for more details and I see this on the console:


Code:


LOG: 192.168.1.77 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /unboxOnDemand/
LOG: HME receiver connected
LOG: connection to receiver closed
LOG: HME receiver disconnected
LOG: Unexpected error: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError

Any ideas?


----------



## s2kdave

mikeyts said:


> I think that it ought to be 480 and 1080--my monitor is a 46" 1080p LCD flatpanel and it's gonna display it at 1080 regardless. 1080 downscaled to 720p should be indistinguishable from 720 native (or at least as sharp).


No, it's 720 resolution max on the HME apps regardless of what you have set in the Messages & Settings display resolution section. The application actually changes the resolution to 720 instead of using the default 480. Of course that's only if the TiVo receiver supports 720.


----------



## dswallow

windracer said:


> Well, I don't think it's Galleon. When I run UnboxOnDemand by itself (again, this is on Linux) the app crashes when I select an item for more details and I see this on the console:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> LOG: 192.168.1.77 icon.png HTTP GET - to factory /unboxOnDemand/
> LOG: HME receiver connected
> LOG: connection to receiver closed
> LOG: HME receiver disconnected
> LOG: Unexpected error: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
> 
> Any ideas?


Do you have the latest version of Java installed?


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> I have downloaded .03 and still have the same screen that says it will download to a different TiVo then what I am connecting with. This is the same problem as before - I sent you the pictures and copied the view source for you.


Hmmm... I swear I replied to that PM right after I got it but don't see it in my outbox folder...

It won't work properly if you send me a PM with the content; I need it to be saved from the view source and zipped up and emailed to me. The forum software throws away non-printing characters and for some reason it appears there's one beign kept at the tail end of the names of your devices, and that data is stripped out of the web page directly.

If you were to look at the view source and search for "tivo:" you'll find the section that's important. It'll consist of a bunch of TiVoReceiverName tags and it's the "TiVoReceiverName" part which will actually be the names you've assigned, that I need to check out to see if there's some extra byte there or not.

If there is, you might try juse refreshing the TiVo receivers Amazon knows about... maybe there was something messed up when you first linked accounts. Being that is jsut a display name, it doesn't affect Unbox at all, it's the long number after the "tivo:" that really matters.


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> Hello All:
> 
> Anyone else having problems where they buy a movie and they get NO errors, everything seems fine, and yet nothing is downloaded into your Tivo?
> 
> I contacted Amazon after waiting 24 hours for 2 movies, and I even went so far as to re-order 1 on the computer after thinking the HME program failed. But the computer purchase did not even show up...
> 
> Anyways, Amazon credited my account, and I am trying again to get a movie, and so far nothing....any ideas?


Have you ever successfully ordered anything? Can you try to download a TiVo Cast video and see if that works for you? If you can't get the TiVo to accept any downloadable video that often is a DNS-related problem; the TiVo receiver needs to contact Amazon's servers to download the content. So if it cannot resolve the domain name for the site, it won't be able to connect. TiVCast works in a similar way, so that's why it's a good test. If you can get TiVoCast video, you should have no problem with Unbox video either. But if you can get neither, it's a DNS problem that you need to resolve.


----------



## mikeyts

s2kdave said:


> No, it's 720 resolution max on the HME apps regardless of what you have set in the Messages & Settings display resolution section. The application actually changes the resolution to 720 instead of using the default 480. Of course that's only if the TiVo receiver supports 720.


Okay; I see that the same fuzzy text is present in the "Amazon Product Browser" and "apps.tv Subscription Manager". They really oughta change that.


----------



## jfh3

Feature request:

Allow certain IP addresses (e.g. Tivo boxes in Kid's rooms  ) to be blocked from running the Unbox ap by adding a line in the properties file. Should run the ap, but put up a "Amazon Unbox on Demand may not be run on this TiVo box" error message.


----------



## windracer

dswallow said:


> Do you have the latest version of Java installed?


I'm using:



Code:


java version "1.5.0_04"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_04-b05)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_04-b05, mixed mode, sharing)

I'll look into upgrading.


----------



## dswallow

I've been building with 1.5.0_11 and I can't imagine I'm using anything that'd have changed enough to cause an error like that since 04. 

Try the latest version of Java, and you might also download 0.04 of the Unbox app (just put it up). And if you still have troubles, I'll send you some builds with extra debugging info and maybe we can at least track down what's not going right. While I hate problems occurring during initialization, at least it should be simple enough to track down with a couple additional outputs to the log file added in a few spots.


----------



## BlackBetty

jfh3 said:


> Feature request:
> 
> Allow certain IP addresses (e.g. Tivo boxes in Kid's rooms  ) to be blocked from running the Unbox ap by adding a line in the properties file. Should run the ap, but put up a "Amazon Unbox on Demand may not be run on this TiVo box" error message.


or maybe a password to enter once you fire up the HME app on the TiVo. And then have an option to only enter the password one time, or enter it each time the app is fired up.

I personally don't care if there is a block or password, but I can see people that might have kids or a lot of guests that come and go, that would want such a feature.


----------



## ScottNY845

I am able to get Tivocast videos, I subscribe to the CNET videos and those download with no problems....


----------



## jfh3

Bug in 0.04:

If you change your account/password to a different account, selecting media library shows the entries from the previous account.

If you exit out of the ap and return, you get the correct ML

I like the refresh receivers code too - now if you could just select a target destination for the download.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Bug in 0.04:
> 
> If you change your account/password to a different account, selecting media library shows the entries from the previous account.
> 
> If you exit out of the ap and return, you get the correct ML
> 
> I like the refresh receivers code too - now if you could just select a target destination for the download.


Oh damn, I knew I'd forget something. 

I even remember thinking about that at the time; I guess I got sidetracked. it'll be fixed in the next one, of course.


----------



## Fofer

BlackBetty said:


> or maybe a password to enter once you fire up the HME app on the TiVo. And then have an option to only enter the password one time, or enter it each time the app is fired up.
> 
> I personally don't care if there is a block or password, but I can see people that might have kids or a lot of guests that come and go, that would want such a feature.


Agreed... especially now that it's all "one-click."

That brings me to my feature request... I actually had one-click OFF on Amazon because I didn't like how easy it was to order products, considering I routinely ship to lots of different addresses. Without the confirmation steps, I'd make a few mistakes here and there. Turning one-click OFF took away that anxiety.

Of course I had to turn it back on for this application only. So if it's possible, I'd love to be able to have one-click OFF and still be able to use Unbox on Demand.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Agreed... especially now that it's all "one-click."
> 
> That brings me to my feature request... I actually had one-click OFF on Amazon because I didn't like how easy it was to order products, considering I routinely ship to lots of different addresses. Without the confirmation steps, I'd make a few mistakes here and there. Turning one-click OFF took away that anxiety.
> 
> Of course I had to turn it back on for this application only. So if it's possible, I'd love to be able to have one-click OFF and still be able to use Unbox on Demand.


If you turn off one-click, what's the process you go through to order a video download? It was my understanding that you cannot order video downloads with one-click off; in other words, the process of ordering the video inherently turns one-click on. The one-click settings for the rest of Amazon don't affect Unbox. For example, everything on my account shows one-click off, except for Unbox. It's simply always on in Unbox.

Maybe you need to remove the credit card to get it turned off, and that's not practical to do per-transaction. There's just way too much to go wrong with 3 or 4 round trips and forms and worry over changes and expiration dates, et. al.


----------



## Fofer

I'll tinker with it a bit and see if I can get it going, with One-Click off, but with it on for the Unbox requirement only. I see in the other thread another user got that going.

But, I should add, it's been so long since I rejected Amazon's One-Click clarion call, that I didn't know they've made it a bit more flexible... so this may be moot after all:










That's a setup I (personally) can live with, seeing the options for BOTH. Others might not like one-click ON for their entire Amazon account though, if only for security/parental concerns.


----------



## tase2

Is there any reason why I should get the message "Not Available" for every single movie I have tried?


----------



## Fofer

tase2 said:


> Is there any reason why I should get the message "Not Available" for every single movie I have tried?


First question, just to make sure... did you use a text editor on the required file to enter your Amazon username as password? This step is detailed in the ReadMe.


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> Is there any reason why I should get the message "Not Available" for every single movie I have tried?


It's not seeing any TiVo device as a download option on any video page it's grabbing from the server. That's usually because you're not logged in when it's obtaining pages. As Fofer asked, did you modify the unboxOnDemand.properties file so it has your email address and Amazon password? You can also configure those settings from the Main Menu screen by pressing 4 0 0 1 ENTER. There's a Test Settings option there on that page, too, that you can try. If that confirms you're being logged on properly, then go back to the Main Menu and press 5 5 6 9 ENTER. That will refresh the TiVo receivers between the linked TiVo account and your Amazon account. It will list the receivers it finds in your account by name. If those aren't showing up there, then there's something wrong somewhere. Either your Amazon account isn't actually properly linked with your TiVo account or there's somethign wierd happening my scripts aren't handling properly, so we'll need to go into some debugging if you end up that far without a resolution.


----------



## tase2

Fofer said:


> First question, just to make sure... did you use a text editor on the required file to enter your Amazon username as password? This step is detailed in the ReadMe.


  OK So I did not do that 

Now here is a real rookie type question-how does one go about using text editor?

Can I now just go into the conf folder and do something with unboxOnDemand.properties file?

I don't see any options for edit.

Or should I delete everything and start from scratch, still needing help on how to use "text editor"?


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> OK So I did not do that
> 
> Now here is a real rookie type question-how does one go about using text editor?
> 
> Can I now just go into the conf folder and do something with unboxOnDemand.properties file?
> 
> I don't see any options for edit.
> 
> Or should I delete everything and start from scratch, still needing help on how to use "text editor"?


Did you install the 0.04 version I put up today or an earlier one?

In 0.04, you can do all that editing that you need directly from your TiVo. Just go to the Main Menu, press 4 0 0 1 ENTER and you'll see the options to set your email address, password, and to test the settings. Do all 3 and you should be set.


----------



## tase2

dswallow said:


> Did you install the 0.04 version I put up today or an earlier one?
> 
> In 0.04, you can do all that editing that you need directly from your TiVo. Just go to the Main Menu, press 4 0 0 1 ENTER and you'll see the options to set your email address, password, and to test the settings. Do all 3 and you should be set.


Older one

I will try the new one

Thanks


----------



## tase2

OK I deleted and then downloaded 0.04

Went to the main screen did the 4001 ent.

put in my info

It says I am logged in.

Then I 5 5 6 9 ENTERed and

"no receiver were found"

Is there something I need to do on the Amazon.com side?


----------



## windracer

dswallow said:


> And if you still have troubles, I'll send you some builds with extra debugging info and maybe we can at least track down what's not going right. While I hate problems occurring during initialization, at least it should be simple enough to track down with a couple additional outputs to the log file added in a few spots.


I upgraded to 0.04 and still get the read error when trying to view a program. The 4001 and 5569 codes work just fine in the new release.

So, if you're willing to hook me up with a debugging build, I'm willing to try it. 

(I'll also try upgrading java tonight, just in case)


----------



## windracer

tase2 said:


> Then I 5 5 6 9 ENTERed and
> 
> "no receiver were found"
> 
> Is there something I need to do on the Amazon.com side?


Did you try 5569 more than once? The first time I tried it I got the "No receivers were found" but when I tried it again it returned the proper list.


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> OK I deleted and then downloaded 0.04
> 
> Went to the main screen did the 4001 ent.
> 
> put in my info
> 
> It says I am logged in.
> 
> Then I 5 5 6 9 ENTERed and
> 
> "no receiver were found"
> 
> Is there something I need to do on the Amazon.com side?


Yep. You need to link your account between Amazon and TiVo. Though it looks like Amazon might be experiencing a minor problem right now... all the TiVo related links/signup bring up the old Coming Soon beta pages for me right at the moment.

Normally you'd go to www.amazon.com/unbox and there's an link up top "Unbox on TiVo" as well as a graphic on the right about the $15 credit you get if you sign up before April 30. Clicking on either of those is how you start getting it set up. Normally. Maybe it'll work for you. I'm sure Amazon has more than one server.


----------



## dswallow

windracer said:


> I upgraded to 0.04 and still get the read error when trying to view a program. The 4001 and 5569 codes work just fine in the new release.
> 
> So, if you're willing to hook me up with a debugging build, I'm willing to try it.
> 
> (I'll also try upgrading java tonight, just in case)


Is there an unboxLog.txt file generated you can send me first (it should be in the bin subdirectory)?

(stop the program, delete the existing file, then start it again and go directly through one attempt that fails, then as soon as it's failed stop the program, zip up that file, and email it to me)


----------



## tase2

[Debra Barone]
IDIOT
{Debra Barone]

I never singed up for Unbox  

All's well now


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> [Debra Barone]
> IDIOT
> {Debra Barone]
> 
> I never singed up for Unbox
> 
> All's well now


AND you have a $15 credit!


----------



## Fofer

Just curious, how does that work into the Amazon Associates commission schedule? Do you still get your percentage if the "purchase" was made with our free credit?


----------



## windracer

dswallow said:


> Is there an unboxLog.txt file generated you can send me first (it should be in the bin subdirectory)?


That log isn't created when I run through Galleon (I think everything gets redirected into Galleon's log.txt) so I ran it standalone. I've e-mailed you the files.

I also upgraded to jre1.5.0_11.

Thanks!


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Just curious, how does that work into the Amazon Associates commission schedule? Do you still get your percentage if the "purchase" was made with our free credit?


Yes.


----------



## bpurcell

It'll be interesting to see how much commission you actually get from this. Certainly not enough to retire on, but enough for a night out on the town.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> Yes.


That's interesting and very good to hear... I have always been impressed with Amazon's initiatives in these areas.

I hope this works out to be rewarding for you, both intellectually as well as financially. You deserve it!


----------



## tase2

dswallow said:


> AND you have a $15 credit!


 :up:

I assume I did get the $15 credit, but should I have received an email or something?

I have still not downloaded anything as of this moment, will it just not charge me for the first $15 of rentals or purchases?


----------



## jfh3

tase2 said:


> :up:
> 
> I assume I did get the $15 credit, but should I have received an email or something?


No, there is no email (or any place I've found that shows you remaining credit)



> I have still not downloaded anything as of this moment, will it just not charge me for the first $15 of rentals or purchases?


Right - you'll see an invoice for all purchases, with promotional credit applied. Even if you buy/rent something that doesn't exhaust the credit, you still have to have a credit card registered on your account.


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> :up:
> 
> I assume I did get the $15 credit, but should I have received an email or something?
> 
> I have still not downloaded anything as of this moment, will it just not charge me for the first $15 of rentals or purchases?


You should see mention of the credit on every Unbox video page that has an option to make a purchase/rental. It'll be in small print right under the item price identifying the amount remaining.

It'll apply the credit balance to any purchase/rental of an Unbox video and when it's depleted, it'll start charging your account for the remaining charges.


----------



## bpurcell

Doug, I have .04 installed. When I click on My Media Library, it only shows ten of my videos. I have much more than ten videos, and all of them are downloadable to my TiVo direct from Amazon. I have a feeling it's only listing the first page of Amazon's media library list.


----------



## tase2

Tried "My Fovorite Year"

Went through all the steps ok

After pressing rent >done I received this

The expected response from the Amazon server was not encountered
your purchase may have completeted properly. Please check your Amazon account directly and confirm the order was placed. We appologize for inconvenience.



I checked on Amazon- nothing.

Any ideas-I tried to attatch log, but it was way too big.


----------



## windracer

bpurcell said:


> When I click on My Media Library, it only shows ten of my videos. I have much more than ten videos, and all of them are downloadable to my TiVo direct from Amazon. I have a feeling it's only listing the first page of Amazon's media library list.


From the release notes (readme.txt):


> - We currently only parse the first page of Your Media Library items as presented on the Amazon.com web site (see http://www.amazon.com/gp/ays/download.html). If you have more than one page of Your Media Library downloads interested, we would really like to get a copy of your log file so we can ensure multiple pages of data are supported in the next release.


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> Tried "My Fovorite Year"
> 
> Went through all the steps ok
> 
> After pressing rent >done I received this
> 
> The expected response from the Amazon server was not encountered
> your purchase may have completeted properly. Please check your Amazon account directly and confirm the order was placed. We appologize for inconvenience.
> 
> I checked on Amazon- nothing.
> 
> Any ideas-I tried to attatch log, but it was way too big.


Do you have something like WinZip installed on youir computer so that you can compress the log file and email it to me? It'll shrink considerably that way. I'd love to get it in order to capture what you have received from Amazon in your situation.

But most likely you just need to go online via Amazon's web site and place one order manually to get your account set up in the right state to be able to order with one-click and have the app work for you.


----------



## dswallow

bpurcell said:


> Doug, I have .04 installed. When I click on My Media Library, it only shows ten of my videos. I have much more than ten videos, and all of them are downloadable to my TiVo direct from Amazon. I have a feeling it's only listing the first page of Amazon's media library list.


Finally someone who's download a lot of Unbox stuff! As windracer pointed out it's only grabbing the first page right now. I need someone with 2 or more pages of stuff in their Your media Library to send me a log file so I can get it grabbing the additional pages properly. Could you zip the UnboxLog.txt file you have up and send it to me?

It may be quite large if you've browsed around. What you can do is stop the program, delete the existing log file then start it again and connect with your receiver , then look at Your Media Library once. That'll ensure everything I need is in the log file, then you can zip that one up for me.

Thanks!

EDIT: Never mind, turns out the log file I got from windracer last night has everything I need to do this, so I'll take care of it and it'll be fixed in the next version posted sometime today.


----------



## tase2

dswallow said:


> Do you have something like WinZip installed on youir computer so that you can compress the log file and email it to me? It'll shrink considerably that way. I'd love to get it in order to capture what you have received from Amazon in your situation.
> 
> But most likely you just need to go online via Amazon's web site and place one order manually to get your account set up in the right state to be able to order with one-click and have the app work for you.


I'll give both things a try this evening when I get home from work. 

Even though it hasn't worked yet, I am having a blast with this application.

Major Kudo's Doug! :up:


----------



## bpurcell

windracer said:


> From the release notes (readme.txt):


That's what I get for skimming through the release notes. 

Doug, if you need another log in the future, just PM me.


----------



## miadlor

dswallow,

If it has been asked sorry....................

Can an alphabetical sort be done for the listings before they are displayed?


----------



## dswallow

miadlor said:


> dswallow,
> 
> If it has been asked sorry....................
> 
> Can an alphabetical sort be done for the listings before they are displayed?


There's no way to retrieve them in alphabetical order.

So the only way to reasonably sort them is to do it after they have all been retrieved from the Amazon servers. And I'm limited to a max of one request per second, and a max of 10 results per request, so that can take a while for some lists of items.

I will be providing a way to do such a sort. But I'm also working at an alternative that'll be much more flexible, faster, and provide a lot more capability.


----------



## miadlor

Thanks dswallow.

I just wanted to add that you've done a great job.


----------



## BlackBetty

miadlor said:


> dswallow,
> 
> If it has been asked sorry....................
> 
> Can an alphabetical sort be done for the listings before they are displayed?


+1. It was frustrating last night trying to see if any of "The Shield" episodes were available via unbox. I had to scroll through the entire list to find out that there wasn't any available.


----------



## mikeyts

BTW--they do have episodes of _The Shield_ but TiVo versions aren't available as yet (just PC).


----------



## dswallow

Thanks to tase2, I figured out what's going on for new Unbox users.

The very first time you buy an Unbox video, even if you've set your account up right in all other respects for 1-click, adds a confirmation page where it informs you that all Unbox purchases except this first one will be 1-click.

I'll work recognition of that into the app in the next release so the purchase goes through.


----------



## minckster

Here's an Mac OSX hint in case anyone faces the same problem I did. I was getting the error message ": bad interpreter: No such file or directory". A quick search in TCF gave the solution:


Code:


cat run.sh | tr -d '\r' > run2.sh

 and Windracer's explanation, "I suspected bad carriage return/linefeed chacters (usually a result of editing a file on Windows) [in run.sh]." I was using the run.sh file that comes with unboxondemand-0.04.zip.

Here's the relevant post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3743665


----------



## tase2

dswallow said:


> Thanks to tase2, I figured out what's going on for new Unbox users.
> 
> The very first time you buy an Unbox video, even if you've set your account up right in all other respects for 1-click, adds a confirmation page where it informs you that all Unbox purchases except this first one will be 1-click.
> 
> I'll work recognition of that into the app in the next release so the purchase goes through.


I'm glad I was able to do my tiny part to help.


----------



## dylanemcgregor

Just in case anyone else is having the same problem I was having make sure you've updated to JRE 1.5. I had 1.4.6 or something like that, and when I tried to run the .bat file I'd get a DOS window to open for a second and then close without generating a log file. I updated to 1.5 and everything seems to be running smooth now.

Thanks very much for your work Doug. I'm looking forward to paying you back $0.399 at a time.


----------



## windracer

minckster said:


> Here's an Mac OSX hint in case anyone faces the same problem I did. I was getting the error message ": bad interpreter: No such file or directory".


Doh! I was getting that too on Linux and just went and fixed it and didn't even think to post about it here. Thanks for taking care of that.


----------



## superdlux

This was working fine on my Mac and two Series 2 Tivos, but now Unbox OnDemand just bounces in the dock and does not respond. I tried restarting and re-installing but the same thing. If I right click on it in the dock, it says "Application not responding"
Has something changed?


----------



## dswallow

superdlux said:


> This was working fine on my Mac and two Series 2 Tivos, but now Unbox OnDemand just bounces in the dock and does not respond. I tried restarting and re-installing but the same thing. If I right click on it in the dock, it says "Application not responding"
> Has something changed?


Nothing I can think of should matter, especially since you had it working before; sounds like some issue with the launcher rather than an issue with the app itself. Dennis will have to address it, unless there's something indicating it's being caused by the app itself.


----------



## dswallow

Version 0.05 is available now at www.unboxondemand.com.

I've left 0.04 available as well because there's some big internal changes with 0.05 and I wanted to give people the option of going back to an earlier version for now.

First, the big thing is that UnboxOnDemand now caches data it obtains from Amazon for up to 24 hours. This naturally greatly speeds up viewing item details. You can purge the cache at any time (instructions are in the readme). I chose not to persist the cache data across running the application, at least for now, but that is something I can add if it looks like the whole mechanism is behaving.

The second thing is the ability to bookmark anything. Movies, TV Shows, and TV Show Episodes all can be added to up to 10 different bookmark lists. While you're viewing an item, pressing any of the 0-9 keys on the remote toggles that item being in the respective list. Icons showing what lists an item is part of appear under the image onscreen (or in the top right if there's no image associated with it).

From the main menu you can view the bookmark lists. Right now you can only edit them as I described above, but I'll add ways to do things like use the CLEAR button while viewing the list. And the lsits won't refresh automatically while you're viewing items from them. What I mean is if you have "24" in a bookmark list, go into that list, then into 24 from that list and remove 24 from it, when you go back to the list 24 will still appear; if you go back to the menu and into the list again it'll be updated.

You can name each list, too. Just go into the bookmark list you want to name and press 4 1 0 1 ENTER.

Use them however you want for now. I envision using them to provide a level of parental control (i.e., locking a given receiver to only being able to buy or download from specific lists, locking the list so it can only be changed with a PIN or by a specific receiver, etc.).

I keep one set up with all my favorite TV Shows so I can go grab an episode for any of them more readily. And another is sort of a "wish list" of things I've browsed through that looked interesting -- whether I may eventually download them or just buy the DVD. 

All the bookmark lists get stored in the file "unboxOnDemand.BookmarkLists.xml".

Version 0.05 also now downloads all data from Your Media Library, not just the first page.


----------



## bpurcell

dswallow said:


> Version 0.05 also now downloads all data from Your Media Library, not just the first page.


Doug, I just tried this with 0.05, and I still only get the first page of 10 videos.


----------



## Fofer

Love the bookmark/Wishlist idea, dswallow... that's something I lamented that Amazon didn't have on their own Unbox web pages.

Your app is looking better and better. I'd say, one of the best (certainly one of the most useful) HME apps made yet. :up:


----------



## superdlux

dswallow said:


> Nothing I can think of should matter, especially since you had it working before; sounds like some issue with the launcher rather than an issue with the app itself. Dennis will have to address it, unless there's something indicating it's being caused by the app itself.


Tried with the newest version and same thing. Is there another way that I can launch the app without using Dennis' add-on so that I can test it?

Dennis, any thoughts?


----------



## dswallow

bpurcell said:


> Doug, I just tried this with 0.05, and I still only get the first page of 10 videos.


Could you close down the program, delete the log files, then run it again, give it a moment to grab the media library info and then zip up and email me the log file?

I'm 2 purchases away from just being able to figure this out with my own account... but I'm not sure what to buy. I thought it'd be fun to watch St. Elsewhere again, but wow, the first 2 episodes of that show really sucked. Memories are better than reality!


----------



## jfh3

There is no upgrade package for .05 - can .04 users just delete the entire .04 folder and replace it with .05?

(I presume yes, but wanted to check)

| The answer is Yes.

Loaded the .05 package, but the main menu screen ids it at .004a


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> There is no upgrade package for .05 - can .04 users just delete the entire .04 folder and replace it with .05?
> 
> (I presume yes, but wanted to check)


There's one more JAR file involved; you basically can just copy the UnboxOnDemand.jar plus the other jar file and that'll take care of everything.

Instructions are in the readme under Upgrade Instructions.

But yeah, you always can just copy the whole package over. And just keep your original UnboxOnDemand.properties file.


----------



## jfh3

Doug,

Can you please provide more info on how to create/use bookmarks? (maybe an example?) I've read the readme and your previous post, but I can't get 4101enter to do anything anywhere.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Doug,
> 
> Can you please provide more info on how to create/use bookmarks? (maybe an example?) I've read the readme and your previous post, but I can't get 4101enter to do anything anywhere.


Download 0.05 again, I'd accidentally put the archive up there with only 0.04a, a build from early yesterday. Sorry about that.


----------



## jfh3

OK - old problem - any idea why "An Inconvenient Truth" can't be rented or purchased through UOD? Shows up as "Not Available"


----------



## Solver

Hey Doug,
Glad to test this new app out.
Strange glitch. On my Tivo the unboxOnDemand Main Menu showed that version 0.05 was 0.04a. I can't find a program version number anywhere in the log file (you may want to add that.) I cleared the Java cache and restarted systems. The Main menu text is now blank with the three star options at the bottom. Other things seem to work.

Also the "unboxOnDemand.properties" file has as the last line,
"HOME\ TIVO.presentedWelcome=0.04a"

BTW, if I reset that file above it show the 0.04a text again.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> OK - old problem - any idea why "An Inconvenient Truth" can't be rented or purchased through UOD? Shows up as "Not Available"


It's just currently not available through Unbox to a TiVo; if you check online you'll see that. Because of the way they tag what's available for TiVo for these searches (a hack), it remains appearing in all the lists/searches you do, but it's not available for TiVo downloading for now (and maybe for any PC downloading either).

Purchase: http://www.amazon.com/An-Inconvenie...ie=UTF8&s=digital-video&qid=1175449435&sr=1-1
(only available as a PC download right now)

Rental: http://www.amazon.com/An-Inconvenie...ie=UTF8&s=digital-video&qid=1175449435&sr=1-2
(not available at all right now)

It just started appearing on Showtime, and I think there's some strange exclusivity period PPV providers have to honor so they temporarily remove the title for download, too.


----------



## dswallow

Solver said:


> Hey Doug,
> Glad to test this new app out.
> Strange glitch. On my Tivo the unboxOnDemand Main Menu showed that version 0.05 was 0.04a. I can't find a program version number anywhere in the log file (you may want to add that.) I cleared the Java cache and restarted systems. The Main menu text is now blank with the three star options at the bottom. Other things seem to work.
> 
> Also the "unboxOnDemand.properties" file has as the last line,
> "HOME\ TIVO.presentedWelcome=0.04a"
> 
> BTW, if I reset that file above it show the 0.04a text again.


Yeah, that was my mistake; the wrong version jar file got into my archive. It's fixed now, so if you download it again, you'll actually have 0.05.


----------



## jfh3

OK - got bookmarks now. On the "Your Bookmark Lists" page, if there are no bookmarks, I'd add some instructions on how to create them. A totally blank screen makes me think something is wrong or missing.

| And something is wrong or missing - I can't see any lists any more ...  - e.g. go list all the Star Trek episodes - I get a blank screen now. Same for any details screen of ANY program.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> | And something is wrong or missing - I can't see any lists any more ...  - e.g. go list all the Star Trek episodes - I get a blank screen now. Same for any details screen of ANY program.


Could you send me a log file; it's probably something that'll be obvious in there if it's not getting any info to display.


----------



## jfh3

Sent the log file. Also note that on the .04a release, the square box problem in the program description text was still there.


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> It's just currently not available through Unbox to a TiVo; if you check online you'll see that. Because of the way they tag what's available for TiVo for these searches (a hack), it remains appearing in all the lists/searches you do, but it's not available for TiVo downloading for now (and maybe for any PC downloading either).


OK, makes sense. In that case, I'll repeat my suggestion for a screen that can be displayed when a title is "Not Available" to explain why.

My daughter has to watch this for a school project - just thought it would be cool to Unbox it.


----------



## jfh3

Solver said:


> Hey Doug,
> Glad to test this new app out.
> Strange glitch. On my Tivo the unboxOnDemand Main Menu showed that version 0.05 was 0.04a. I can't find a program version number anywhere in the log file (you may want to add that.) I cleared the Java cache and restarted systems. The Main menu text is now blank with the three star options at the bottom. Other things seem to work.
> 
> Also the "unboxOnDemand.properties" file has as the last line,
> "HOME\ TIVO.presentedWelcome=0.04a"
> 
> BTW, if I reset that file above it show the 0.04a text again.


You missed the same problem a couple posts above - redownload .05 from Doug's site - he had accidently packed the wrong files.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Sent the log file. Also note that on the .04a release, the square box problem in the program description text was still there.


The last time I went in search of this I found that Amazon's site was simply putting crap in the text. So I haven't really gone looking again recently. What title do you see this on and I'll check it out.

Sometime you'll also see "?" in the middle of things; if you go on the web site, sure enough there's "?" in the middle of the text and it has nothing to do with character encodings, at least on our side -- an internal Amazon problem, probably.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> And something is wrong or missing - I can't see any lists any more ...  - e.g. go list all the Star Trek episodes - I get a blank screen now. Same for any details screen of ANY program.


Could you try 0.06, which I just uploaded?

There's nothing specific for your issue, but this might reveal more about what's happening. Based on the last log you sent it's dying where it's trying to look at the bookmark list information, yet there's no other errors indicating any problem with the bookmark objects. So all I did was just keep any errors here limited to affecting only the bookmark operation and it should continue processing everything else and display. Let me know if (1) you can now display everything, (2) if bookmark icons appear and toggle on/off when you press the numbers, and (3) if you can see the lists you create when you go into "Your Bookmark Lists" from the main menu.

If anything behaves funny, go ahead and send me the new log.


----------



## bpurcell

Sorry, I've been out of the house. I downloaded 0.06 and the first time my media library was (0), but when I did it a second time, it came up with my full list. I've pm'd you the log just in case you wanted to look at it.


----------



## dswallow

bpurcell said:


> Sorry, I've been out of the house. I downloaded 0.06 and the first time my media library was (0), but when I did it a second time, it came up with my full list. I've pm'd you the log just in case you wanted to look at it.


That might've just been because you went into it quickly after starting up the app on your TiVo.

I'm going to have to rework some of the code that operates in the background like grabbing the media library as it holds up other things until it completes. If you'd left it on the screen it probably would've eventually displayed since the command to lay out the display would've been queued up right behind everything else, which includes the login and media library download.


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> Could you try 0.06, which I just uploaded?
> 
> There's nothing specific for your issue, but this might reveal more about what's happening. Based on the last log you sent it's dying where it's trying to look at the bookmark list information, yet there's no other errors indicating any problem with the bookmark objects. So all I did was just keep any errors here limited to affecting only the bookmark operation and it should continue processing everything else and display. Let me know if (1) you can now display everything, (2) if bookmark icons appear and toggle on/off when you press the numbers, and (3) if you can see the lists you create when you go into "Your Bookmark Lists" from the main menu.
> 
> If anything behaves funny, go ahead and send me the new log.


06 fixes the problem with no info on lists/program detail. Haven't had a chance to test bookmarks yet and that will have to wait until after the baseball game.


----------



## StanSimmons

jfh3 said:


> OK - old problem - any idea why "An Inconvenient Truth" can't be rented or purchased through UOD? Shows up as "Not Available"


It is being moved to the "Fantasy and Fiction" section.


----------



## jfh3

OK, on 06 - I still can't figure out how to set / use bookmarks.

Doug - can you provide a step by step example?


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> OK, on 06 - I still can't figure out how to set / use bookmarks.
> 
> Doug - can you provide a step by step example?


Go to something you want to bookmark...

specifically, let's say "Little Miss Sunshine".

Browse All Items / Little Miss Sunshine; Once the full description and rent/buy prices appear you can press any number button 0 through 9 to add the movie to the respective list. A round icon with a number in it will appear under the cover art showing the list(s) it's been added to. Pressing the number toggles it; if it's in the list already, you'll be removing it; if it's not, you'll be adding it.

Now that you have a list, you can go back to the Main Menu, to "Your Bookmark Lists" where you'll find that there's now a list active and you can select it and see what's in it. When you're looking at what's in the list, you can press 4 1 0 1 ENTER to configure a name for the list.

Now in your particular case, you had some sort of problem, and what I suspect is you still won't be able to add things to the list. And if you look in your log file I'd bet you'd see some kind of error about it.

I forget now what exactly you're running... weren't you in Linux? Perhaps there's some issue there with it trying to create the XML file to store the data and that's what is causing the problem.


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> Now in your particular case, you had some sort of problem, and what I suspect is you still won't be able to add things to the list. And if you look in your log file I'd bet you'd see some kind of error about it.
> 
> I forget now what exactly you're running... weren't you in Linux? Perhaps there's some issue there with it trying to create the XML file to store the data and that's what is causing the problem.


Tried it - saw nothing. Do I have to do something to set up a bookmark list first?

I'm just running Windows XP - no Linux.

4 1 0 1 Enter also doesn't seem to do anything any where I try it.

Sent you a log.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

superdlux said:


> This was working fine on my Mac and two Series 2 Tivos, but now Unbox OnDemand just bounces in the dock and does not respond. I tried restarting and re-installing but the same thing. If I right click on it in the dock, it says "Application not responding"
> Has something changed?


It will show as not responding in the dock for some time after startup (until the TiVo first interacts with it, from what I've seen.) The dock behavior depends on when the JVM first gets around to processing a system event loop.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

OK, just noticed that the launcher was broken at least with 0.06 (looks like my CLASSPATH had some stale .jars in it).

I've updated the attachment in the original post.


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Tried it - saw nothing. Do I have to do something to set up a bookmark list first?
> 
> I'm just running Windows XP - no Linux.
> 
> 4 1 0 1 Enter also doesn't seem to do anything any where I try it.
> 
> Sent you a log.


Found the problem. It's fixed in 0.07 (on the site now).

I'm not well versed in the specific situation this happens, but I'm guessing it's related to how you keep your Series 3 configured. I've only seen the Series 3 connect to my app already in 1280x720 mode. I keep my Series 3 set for nativ mode, and that's probably why I'm in 720p in TiVo's menus.

Well when your receiver was connecting, it was in 640x480 mode and the app had to request it change to the preferred 1280x720 resolution. I had not properly added the initialization of bookmarks so that it'd happen in either case; it was being skipped when the resolution had to change first.


----------



## minckster

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> OK, just noticed that the launcher was broken at least with 0.06 (looks like my CLASSPATH had some stale .jars in it).
> 
> I've updated the attachment in the original post.


Dennis, should your Info.plist include commons-discovery-0.2.jar? It's the only .jar not referenced in your launcher. (Please excuse any ignorance that I may be revealing. I'm using your launcher in an attempt to update my own run.sh, mostly by copying and pasting with a little uninformed logic.)


----------



## windracer

Still can't get to the program details using 0.07 on Linux, same "Unexpected error: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError" as before.

Observations:

- the Welcome screen text is cut off after "During this pre-release period, please check"
- when browsing your Media Library, the "<" indicator on the weiner that shows you can left out is overlaid on the TV or movie camera icon. On the other Browse lists, the "<" indicator is in the correct position.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

minckster said:


> Dennis, should your Info.plist include commons-discovery-0.2.jar? It's the only .jar not referenced in your launcher. (Please excuse any ignorance that I may be revealing. I'm using your launcher in an attempt to update my own run.sh, mostly by copying and pasting with a little uninformed logic.)


Doesn't appear to need it -- none of Doug's supplied scripts use it.


----------



## s2kdave

Hi Doug, 
I'm ready for that copy of the unboxondemand source code to integrate back into movie rentals per the license agreement. You can email the 0.7 source code to me at [email protected] or provide a link where I can download it.

Thanks,
David


----------



## tase2

I just want to make sure what I should do going from 0.04 to 0.07 as far as what to keep or what to replace?


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> I just want to make sure what I should do going from 0.04 to 0.07 as far as what to keep or what to replace?


There's only two files you need to copy from the 0.07 zip file over to what you have now:

lib\UnboxOnDemand.jar
lib\dom4j-1.6.1.jar


----------



## jfh3

dswallow said:


> Found the problem. It's fixed in 0.07 (on the site now).
> 
> I'm not well versed in the specific situation this happens, but I'm guessing it's related to how you keep your Series 3 configured. I've only seen the Series 3 connect to my app already in 1280x720 mode. I keep my Series 3 set for nativ mode, and that's probably why I'm in 720p in TiVo's menus.
> 
> Well when your receiver was connecting, it was in 640x480 mode and the app had to request it change to the preferred 1280x720 resolution. I had not properly added the initialization of bookmarks so that it'd happen in either case; it was being skipped when the resolution had to change first.


Don't you just love programming? Fix one bug, find another ... 

Bookmarks work for me now, but got a Java I/O error on startup of .07
LOG: Unexpected error: java.io.IOException: bad magic 0x88481

Happens on initial startup - Tivo presentation fails with read error, select it again from MPM and ap seems to work fine.

Not quite sure what this impacted, since things seemed to work OK. Sent you a log.

New (or perhaps known bug) After naming a bookmark list, when you select Done after naming the list from 4101, the title isn't updated unless you go out of the page again and come back in. Ditto the list item count after you have added/removed items.


----------



## superdlux

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> OK, just noticed that the launcher was broken at least with 0.06 (looks like my CLASSPATH had some stale .jars in it).
> 
> I've updated the attachment in the original post.


Dennis I've trashed all the old stuff, downloaded the latest versions of both yours and dougs apps and still the same thing. Bounces twenty or so times and just stops, no triangle under the icon in the dock to say it's running, and if I right click it says "Application not responding",

Obviously it's not showing up on the TiVos either. Tried restarting everything as well. Is there a preference file that I should try deleting? I dug into your app and "show package contents", but deleting that pref file did nothing (and didn't create a new one either)

anything I should try?


----------



## tase2

dswallow said:


> There's only two files you need to copy from the 0.07 zip file over to what you have now:
> 
> lib\UnboxOnDemand.jar
> lib\dom4j-1.6.1.jar


I clicked and dragged UnboxOnDemand.jar to my lib folder-it asked if I wanted to replace existing, I said yes.

I clicked and dragged the dom4j-1.6.1.jar to the lib folder as well.

Now when I go into bin and click on run, the screen shows up for a second and then goes away. program does not start, so obviously nothing shows up on Tivo.

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## dswallow

tase2 said:


> I clicked and dragged UnboxOnDemand.jar to my lib folder-it asked if I wanted to replace existing, I said yes.
> 
> I clicked and dragged the dom4j-1.6.1.jar to the lib folder as well.
> 
> Now when I go into bin and click on run, the screen shows up for a second and then goes away. program does not start, so obviously nothing shows up on Tivo.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


hehe... yeah, you listened to me tell you what you had to do. 

You'll also need to copy the run.bat file (and may as well grab the other run* files in /bin, too. The new jar file needs to be listed so that's why the new run.bat file is needed.


----------



## tase2

Thanks Doug


----------



## tase2

I could have sworn I saw Thank You for Smoking the very first time I searched, before I had it working.

I see it in amazon.com, but cannot seem to locate it on tivo.

I have gone through hundreds of pages.

Has anyone been able to find it?

Just wondering if all available items in amazon are also in tivo?



Good Night all


----------



## Fofer

tase2 said:


> I could have sworn I saw Thank You for Smoking the very first time I searched, before I had it working.
> 
> I see it in amazon.com, but cannot seem to locate it on tivo.
> 
> I have gone through hundreds of pages.
> 
> Has anyone been able to find it?


Says "Currently Not Available:"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...9054682-4351240?ie=UTF8&qid=1175492836&sr=8-1


----------



## tase2

Fofer said:


> Says "Currently Not Available:"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...9054682-4351240?ie=UTF8&qid=1175492836&sr=8-1


Thanks Fofer


----------



## minckster

Here are two OS X hints. They took me quite a bit of time to figure out, so I thought I'd share.

1. To specify that an HME app use a specific port, append "--port <portNum>" to the _end_ of the java line in run.sh. This could be important if you're running two HME apps, say Unbox On Demand and Movie Rentals. Whichever HME app that you start first will use the default port of 7288, while the second app uses a random port. If you're using a firewall, you'd either want to specify the second app's port or open all of the possible ports. 

2. To provide a nice name for Unbox On Demand's dock icon, add "-Xdock:name=<nice name>" after the -Dconfig option in the java line in run.sh. Similarly, you could use a custom icon with the "-Xdock:icon=<path to icon file>" option. I guess the icon file would have to be a .icns file.

Here's an example showing both hints:


Code:


java "-Dconfig=../conf/unboxOnDemand.properties" "-Xdock:name=UnboxOnDemand HME" com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main com.unboxondemand.hme.app.Unb
oxApplication --port 7289


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

superdlux said:


> Dennis I've trashed all the old stuff, downloaded the latest versions of both yours and dougs apps and still the same thing. Bounces twenty or so times and just stops, no triangle under the icon in the dock to say it's running, and if I right click it says "Application not responding",
> 
> Obviously it's not showing up on the TiVos either. Tried restarting everything as well. Is there a preference file that I should try deleting? I dug into your app and "show package contents", but deleting that pref file did nothing (and didn't create a new one either)
> 
> anything I should try?


The only time I've ever seen that behavior was when I had a stale copy of the app hanging around stalled in the process list. As I said before, it will typically report as "not responding" since the java application never really processes a UI event loop.

Try opening a Terminal window and running this:



Code:


killall -9 java

That will take out anything currently invoking the JVM, including unboxOnDemand. Then try launching it again.

As I said, it's a quick-and-dirty launcher, and it's doing a few things in slightly unorthodox fashion so that you don't have to hand-edit the package to merge in Doug's new releases. That said, there's a different way to accomplish the same thing but which takes a bit more work. If I find a few hours this week, I'll take a stab at it.


----------



## superdlux

from terminal:
"No matching processes belonging to you were found"

Still no change.

Is anyone else running this on OSX?


----------



## superdlux

OK, now it's working. Not sure why, but it is. I'll keep an eye on it and keep everyone updated.


----------



## bpurcell

Doug, nice update to your website! It's starting to look very professional.


----------



## superdlux

Not working again. Dennis app is still running in the dock, but UnBox no longer shows up on the TiVos. What the dilly?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

superdlux said:


> Not working again. Dennis app is still running in the dock, but UnBox no longer shows up on the TiVos. What the dilly?


Not sure. Try force-quitting the app in the dock and relaunching. I'd also check the unboxLog.txt file to see if there are any exceptions reported towards the end of the file.


----------



## superdlux

Force Quitting and relaunching doesn't work.

Anybody care to look at the log?


----------



## dswallow

superdlux said:


> Force Quitting and relaunching doesn't work.
> 
> Anybody care to look at the log?


Zip up and email me the log ([email protected]) and I'll have a look to see if it's anything related to the program itself.


----------



## minckster

The attached zip file contains a dock icon set for OSX users. See post #194 above for using the icon set. My option looks like this: "-Xdock:icon=../conf/unboxOnDemand.icns". I've attached a gif copy too for those who are curious about what this icon set looks like.


----------



## superdlux

sent, thanks


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> The attached zip file contains a dock icon set for OSX users. See post #194 above for using the icon set. My option looks like this: "-Xdock:icon=../conf/unboxOnDemand.icns". I've attached a gif copy too for those who are curious about what this icon set looks like.


Very pretty.

So is "from e to d" two better than "from a to z"?


----------



## minckster

I wanted to use Amazon's "A" and swish with your "u", "O", and "D" after the "A" and above the swish, but cutting and pasting the bits was getting too difficult.

Toast's TiVo Transfer has some nice images of the TiVo character, with and without shadows. If you ever want one, let me know. (Aren't they difficult to extract from Windows' exe's?)


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> Still can't get to the program details using 0.07 on Linux, same "Unexpected error: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError" as before.


So is _anyone_ else out there running this on Linux (not counting the Mac folk)?


----------



## pfunky

windracer said:


> So is _anyone_ else out there running this on Linux (not counting the Mac folk)?


Mac users don't count as Linux users...they're more like BSD users than Linux ;-)

I got it running standalone back at version 0.3 I believe...but it was crashing with the same error as you. Sadly, I'm running an older JRE (and distro for that matter), and haven't had time to update, so I didn't want to comment without being able to provide current information.

I was originally really wanting it to work via galleon...since I can't run both on the same machine. For now, Galleon is more important to me (I use the mp3 functionality almost daily), so I've sat back and watched your discussion hoping you found a cure.

If I can find some time, I'll do some playing around...but I just got a new puppy in the house and I need to keep my eyes on it (protecting the carpet <g>).

Cheers


----------



## windracer

pfunky said:


> I was originally really wanting it to work via galleon...since I can't run both on the same machine. For now, Galleon is more important to me (I use the mp3 functionality almost daily), so I've sat back and watched your discussion hoping you found a cure.


I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one ... I'll keep messing with it.

Doug, any ideas on the initialization error?


----------



## dswallow

windracer said:


> I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one ... I'll keep messing with it.
> 
> Doug, any ideas on the initialization error?


Have you run the latest version (0.08) and sent me a copy of the log from it? (Sorry, I'm kind of reeling from doing seven things at once and last night decided to reinstall my system with Vista, so am muddling through that too). I've tried to keep adding things that might help figure out where this problem is occurring, so logs from the latest version may help. The ones from 0.07 didn't have anything useful and I know I added some more to help narrow down where it's happening.


----------



## minckster

pfunky said:


> ...but I just got a new puppy in the house


What, no pictures?!


----------



## windracer

dswallow said:


> Have you run the latest version (0.08) and sent me a copy of the log from it? (Sorry, I'm kind of reeling from doing seven things at once and last night decided to reinstall my system with Vista, so am muddling through that too).


No worries!

I'm still using 0.07, so I'll upgrade to 0.08 tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Rebate_King

dswallow said:


> We're up to Version 0.04 as of March 29, 2007.
> 
> You can download it now at www.unboxondemand.com.


Doug you need to update this


----------



## dswallow

superdlux said:


> sent, thanks


Nothing stands out in the log you sent me as being a problem. You described it as being both non-responsive on the desktop and not appearing on the TiVo. That there's stuff in the logs at all must then be from before it became non-responsive, right? And then you couldn't get it going at all again...

Try deleting the log file after you kill it and then when you restart it we'll see if anything at all gets written. The log file is kept open by the app, so it also won't be deletable if the app is still running with it open.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> I'm still using 0.07, so I'll upgrade to 0.08 tonight and see what happens.


0.08 works! I've got it running through Galleon and I'm able to pull up the details of a download now.

I'll try a purchase tonight and write up some quick instructions.

More observations:
- the "<" indicator is in the proper position now in the Media Library in 0.08
- the apostrophe character isn't displayed correctly ... it shows up as a box (see the description of "Idiocracy" or "Little Miss Sunshine"


----------



## morac

I tried 0.08 and it fixed the issue with the "Your Media Library" box issue. 

I did find another issue though in "Your Media Library". It gives me the option to download programs that are already on my TiVo which I'm pretty sure would fail.

The log files shows that when viewing the logs, the "INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.ItemDetails]" lines for that show only show 1 tivo (tivo 0) instead of the normal 2 tivos (tivo 0 and tivo 1). In this case "tivo 0" is the one that the show has not been downloaded to.

I'm assuming there is one "tivo #" entry for every TiVo that can still download the program (if any).

So the program is getting the information that the TiVo I'm using isn't allowed to download the program, but still displays the download button.

I'm still having the blurry font issue on my S3 though. Is there a way to change the fonts used?


----------



## netphoenix

dswallow said:


> Do you have something like WinZip installed on youir computer so that you can compress the log file and email it to me? It'll shrink considerably that way. I'd love to get it in order to capture what you have received from Amazon in your situation.
> 
> But most likely you just need to go online via Amazon's web site and place one order manually to get your account set up in the right state to be able to order with one-click and have the app work for you.


I should have scanned this thread a little slower! I missed that little part about needing to make that first purchase directly from amazon because of that 'extra prompt' you get for your very first purchase.

Hey, GREAT PROGRAM!


----------



## pfunky

Well, on this attempt using 0.8, I quickly and easily got UnboxOnDemand running. I haven't purchased anything, but I have navigated to the buy/rent screen without it crashing (previously it wouldn't make it to the description screen).

I also took a stab at trying to get it running under Galleon, and ran into the following error from stdout when I try to do a simple "Browse by Category":


HTML:


Galleon 2.3.0 is starting...
Galleon is ready.
org.htmlparser.util.ParserException: /usr/home/galleon/bin/< (No such file or directory);
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/home/galleon/bin/< (No such file or directory)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(Unknown Source)
        at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
        at org.htmlparser.http.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:581)
        at org.htmlparser.http.ConnectionManager.openConnection(ConnectionManager.java:782)
        at org.htmlparser.Parser.<init>(Parser.java:304)
        at org.htmlparser.Parser.<init>(Parser.java:316)
        at com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService.BrowseNodeLookup(AmazonUnboxService.java:732)
        at com.unboxondemand.hme.app.BrowseCategoryScreen.loadData(BrowseCategoryScreen.java:286)
        at com.unboxondemand.hme.app.BaseScreen$1.tick(BaseScreen.java:210)
        at com.tivo.hme.sdk.util.Ticker.run(Ticker.java:143)

One other possibly relevant bit of info. This particular linux machine operates as a firewall as it's main duty. It actually has 3 interfaces. I'm afraid that it might be choosing my DMZ interface (where my Tivo is) to try to go out to grab Amazon data...when in reality it should be going out a different interface for communication with the internet.

I'm gonna hack a bit...I don't know $hi7 about Java, so I'm way outta my league ;-)
BTW Mincster here's a pic: Aeon


----------



## dswallow

windracer said:


> 0.08 works! I've got it running through Galleon and I'm able to pull up the details of a download now.
> 
> I'll try a purchase tonight and write up some quick instructions.
> 
> More observations:
> - the "<" indicator is in the proper position now in the Media Library in 0.08
> - the apostrophe character isn't displayed correctly ... it shows up as a box (see the description of "Idiocracy" or "Little Miss Sunshine"


Could you send me a copy of your log file when it's convenient. I just want to see if anything is triggering an error still and it's just now being caught and not stopping anything else from working.

I'll have the quote/rectangle thing fixed in the next version. I hadn't noticed the display is different between the simulator and the actual TiVo in that the simulator seems to render the full ASCII character set properly but the TiVo is missing several characters that can appear in the text.


----------



## dswallow

netphoenix said:


> I should have scanned this thread a little slower! I missed that little part about needing to make that first purchase directly from amazon because of that 'extra prompt' you get for your very first purchase.
> 
> Hey, GREAT PROGRAM!


In theory that should be handled properly as of version 0.08, though unfortunately it's one of those things that is going to be difficult to figure out if it works or not because once someone encounters it then goes online and orders one item, they'll never have that issue again.

Hopefully we'll get someone chiming in at some point that their first order was placed by Unbox On Demand and all went well, or if not, that they'll be able to capture the log for me to figure out what step I'm now missing.


----------



## dswallow

morac said:


> I tried 0.08 and it fixed the issue with the "Your Media Library" box issue.
> 
> I did find another issue though in "Your Media Library". It gives me the option to download programs that are already on my TiVo which I'm pretty sure would fail.
> 
> The log files shows that when viewing the logs, the "INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.ItemDetails]" lines for that show only show 1 tivo (tivo 0) instead of the normal 2 tivos (tivo 0 and tivo 1). In this case "tivo 0" is the one that the show has not been downloaded to.
> 
> I'm assuming there is one "tivo #" entry for every TiVo that can still download the program (if any).
> 
> So the program is getting the information that the TiVo I'm using isn't allowed to download the program, but still displays the download button.


Technically that's allowed. What'll happen is it'll be able to tell you the TiVo you're using isn't a possible choice, then it'll default to the first TiVo in the list that is allowed, so you can initiate the download from your TiVo to the other one.

I suppose ultimately I'll need to work on that; either decide to never allow such things, or to allow the user to select the destination from all the available choices. Technically I could also let you choose to download something to your PC as well.



morac said:


> I'm still having the blurry font issue on my S3 though. Is there a way to change the fonts used?


I do choose font sizes to cram as much as I can onscreen. And that's probably the same reason it doesn't look right on your screen. Do you possibly have a digital camera you can snap a few photos of your screen with and email me or post here jsut so I can get a better sense for what I need to offer as an option so you can get a display you're happy with?


----------



## windracer

pfunky said:


> org.htmlparser.util.ParserException: /usr/home/galleon/bin/< (No such file or directory);
> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/home/galleon/bin/< (No such file or directory)


Man ... I remember having that early on. I think it might be a setup thing (at least I can't remember how I fixed it and at the time I was having the other issues like you). I'm going to try and write up the instructions of what I did to get it working through Galleon tonight or tomorrow. I also need to actually try a rental/purchase to make sure the rest of the app is working.


----------



## pfunky

windracer said:


> Man ... I remember having that early on. I think it might be a setup thing (at least I can't remember how I fixed it and at the time I was having the other issues like you). I'm going to try and write up the instructions of what I did to get it working through Galleon tonight or tomorrow. I also need to actually try a rental/purchase to make sure the rest of the app is working.


??? You did get it running under Galleon? Geez...I somehow skipped those messages.

BTW...I just noticed that Galleon is now an abandoned app. Quite sad...it's been incredibly stable for me.


----------



## windracer

Yes, just got it working with 0.08 tonight.

And yes, Leon walked away from Galleon just about a year ago. Definitely too bad because it's a great app and still works very well.


----------



## netphoenix

Doug,
I didn't notice this posted anywhere. This thing is slicker than snot 

I have two TIVO's. "Bedroom" and "Living Room".

I discovered that my first purchase went to the living room. I was tickled to discover after going to amazon that I could shift it to the bedroom.

The next thing I tried was a rental. I don't know where that is going to end up going. I don't know if there's an option that can be coded or if it's a setting at Amazon that I've already fixed after playing with the purchase. Based on what I've seen at amazon, the rental will go to 'bedroom' as I prefer.

So I'm assuming this is controlled at their end and not an option that can be coded in your little gem??

thx again!!! I would not have used Unbox if it were not for this app. You just made Tivo's deal with Amazon functional for me.


----------



## pfunky

windracer said:


> Yes, just got it working with 0.08 tonight.
> 
> And yes, Leon walked away from Galleon just about a year ago. Definitely too bad because it's a great app and still works very well.


Sad...guess It's unlikely that we're ever going to get HDPhotos running on it then. I've noticed someone did ask for it on the forums, and it's gotten 143 views, but no responses. My guess is that those that are capable, aren't motivated to fix it (No Series 3), and those that are motivated, aren't capable (ie. ME) 

Sorry for getting so Off Topic.

I'm looking forward to your setup guide...that'll be a nice addition to the Tivo for sure. Now if they'll just get TivoToComeback working on the Series 3, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## dswallow

netphoenix said:


> Doug,
> I didn't notice this posted anywhere. This thing is slicker than snot
> 
> I have two TIVO's. "Bedroom" and "Living Room".
> 
> I discovered that my first purchase went to the living room. I was tickled to discover after going to amazon that I could shift it to the bedroom.
> 
> The next thing I tried was a rental. I don't know where that is going to end up going. I don't know if there's an option that can be coded or if it's a setting at Amazon that I've already fixed after playing with the purchase. Based on what I've seen at amazon, the rental will go to 'bedroom' as I prefer.
> 
> So I'm assuming this is controlled at their end and not an option that can be coded in your little gem??
> 
> thx again!!! I would not have used Unbox if it were not for this app. You just made Tivo's deal with Amazon functional for me.


The app should tell you where it's going by name; that's the same name that is shown on the Amazon web page. There's actually a lengthy alphanumeric identifier that really identifies each TiVo on your account which is sent to Amazon to initiate the download. The name display on Amazon corresponds to the name stored on your TiVo receiver (as configured at tivo.com on your account), and the app matches the name up that it gets when the receiver connects to the possible names to select a download location from. If it can't match it up, it tells you and tells you the name of the first one in the list that it's going to use instead.

One thing that can happen is the names as Amazon understands them can get out of sync with the names that TiVo has on your account. That's what the concept of "refreshing the receiver names" is all about. So if you rename your TiVo's, you also need to refresh teh Amazon account to get those changes copied over to the Amazon Unbox servers.

Finally if you did a Series 3 lifetime transfer from another unit, the names TiVo has on file for the two receivers involved will get swapped, so if you haven't corrected that manually, you can also get confused about which unit you're choosing to have a download sent to.

To sum it up, the app always tries to get the download to go to the receiver you're using to rent/purchase/download again the video. But if it can't match that name up, it'll use the first TiVo receiver on the list it gets from Amazon. But in either case, it tells you by name where it's going before you complete the purchase.


----------



## windracer

pfunky said:


> Sad...guess It's unlikely that we're ever going to get HDPhotos running on it then. I've noticed someone did ask for it on the forums, and it's gotten 143 views, but no responses.


Actually I responded to that thread just this evening too! I've been trying to get the HDPhotos app to run through Galleon as well. Much like my early experiences with Doug's app, I can get it to _run_ but not _work_.


----------



## windracer

windracer said:


> I also need to actually try a rental/purchase to make sure the rest of the app is working.


I was able to complete a transaction on my S3, so it looks like everything's working on Linux now. Sweet!


----------



## minckster

Doug, Is "Browse by content provider" possible? I'd find it useful, especially as a Category under TV, but even as a Main Menu option. Here is the page with the list of content providers.

I usually know what network a TV show is on, but don't know if I can't find a show because I'm looking in the wrong category or because Unbox doesn't carry it. Finding _The Shield_ was quite an undertaking! (S6E1 is already up. Yeah!)

Amazon's default sorting is nuts and, I think, entirely inappropriate for this content. Is it based on sales rank?


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> Doug, Is "Browse by content provider" possible? I'd find it useful, especially as a Category under TV, but even as a Main Menu option. Here is the page with the list of content providers.
> 
> I usually know what network a TV show is on, but don't know if I can't find a show because I'm looking in the wrong category or because Unbox doesn't carry it. Finding _The Shield_ was quite an undertaking! (S6E1 is already up. Yeah!)
> 
> Amazon's default sorting is nuts and, I think, entirely inappropriate for this content. Is it based on sales rank?


The default is sales rank order. There's really no better sort order to choose from (which is probably why sales rank order is the default).

All those more interesting/useful methods of narrowing down the videos to look at aren't done with any method they make available through the E-Commerce Services API, so the only way to grab them is scraping pages from the public web site, which leads to a whole lot more specialized code to parse each type of page of results. As I'm running out of things to do, I might approach something like that next. 

The simple thing to do, at least with TV shows, is just browse all of them. There's only about 120 series. It's not that hard to page through the list looking for something. Paging through 2,000 movies is a bit more difficult.


----------



## ajayabb

Windracer , I saw that you were able to get it running on Galleon; Any hints for me . I am running Galleon on XP and would love to run this App. BTW I am a bit of a novice


----------



## windracer

This is how I got UnboxOnDemand to run through Galleon on Linux. This might also work for Galleon on Windows. YMMV of course. There may be an easier, more elegant way to do this, but this is how I did it. 

1. shut down Galleon if it is running.

2. in Galleon's lib directory (ex. /usr/share/galleon/lib), rename htmlparser.jar to htmlparser.old. UnboxOnDemand comes with a newer version and having two .jars with the same name in the classpath seems to cause conflicts.

3. extract the UnboxOnDemand archive to a temporary location (ex. /usr/tmp)

4. copy all of the .jar files from /usr/tmp/UnboxOnDemand/lib to /usr/share/galleon/hme EXCEPT for the following (they are already in Galleon's /lib directory):
- bananas.jar
- hme.jar
- hme-host-sample.jar

5. copy the unboxOnDemand.properties file from /usr/tmp/UnboxOnDemand/conf to /usr/share/galleon/conf and edit it appropriately

6. add the following lines to the log4j.properties file under /usr/share/galleon/conf:


Code:


log4j.logger.httpclient.wire=DEBUG
log4j.logger.org.apache.commons.httpclient=INFO
log4j.logger.com.unboxondemand.hme.app=INFO
log4j.logger.com.unboxondemand.hme.ui=WARN
log4j.logger.com.unboxondemand.htmlparser.amazon.tags=ERROR

7. add the following line to the launcher.txt file under /usr/share/galleon/hme:


Code:


com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication

8. edit the java command-line in /usr/share/galleon/bin/run.sh to include the -Dconfig parameter pointing to UnboxOnDemand's config file. it should look something like:


Code:


java $OPTION -cp $CLASSPATH -Xms32m -Xmx64m -Dconfig="../conf/unboxOnDemand.properties" -Djava.awt.fonts="$JAVA_HOME/lib/fonts" -Dawt.toolkit=com.eteks.awt.PJAToolkit org.lnicholls.galleon.server.Server &

I've attached my run.sh script for reference.

9. re-start Galleon

For upgrades, you should only have to put the newer .jar files into the /hme subdirectory and re-start Galleon.

Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions. I'll do my best to help out. I would be interested in knowing if this helps someone get it running under Galleon on Windows.


----------



## windracer

pfunky said:


> org.htmlparser.util.ParserException: /usr/home/galleon/bin/< (No such file or directory);
> java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/home/galleon/bin/< (No such file or directory)


As I was writing my instructions, I remembered how I fixed this. The htmlparser.jar file in Galleon's lib directory doesn't work with UnboxOnDemand (the version Doug includes is newer). The newer version, however, seems to work okay with Galleon. That's why my instructions above have you rename the delivered htmlparser.jar to htmlparser.old, to remove the conflict.


----------



## ajayabb

I will give it a shot when I get home; You programmers are amazing; And I thought medical school was hard


----------



## miadlor

ajayabb said:


> I will give it a shot when I get home; You programmers are amazing; And I thought medical school was hard


Yeah, they blow my mind also.........I just received my AS in Software Eng., even had the highest gpa...........I'm lost on most of this.


----------



## pfunky

Sweet...that fixed me right up. Haven't bought a movie yet...but I'm able to navigate everywhere now. I'll probably buy one later this eve.

Thanks Windracer for the advice.


----------



## dswallow

Well, I got a little bored today. My loss, your gain.

www.unboxondemand.com

Version 0.09
Updated April 5, 2007

- Fixed appearance of several characters used in Amazon descriptions and titles that are not supported on TiVo receivers and were appearing as rectangles.

- Corrected detection of first-time Unbox purchase so that the one-time extra confirmation step can be completed automatically.

- Extract image from item details when image information wasn't available earlier; affects Your Media Library listings and listings from new search methods.

- Testing new search methods; from the Main Menu screen:
Browse TV Shows by Content Provider: Press 2 0 ENTER
Browse Movie Rentals: Press 2 1 ENTER
Browse Movie Purchases: Press 2 2 ENTER

If tests go well these will be integrated into the main menu. For now they're only accessible as hidden items.


----------



## minckster

All three of the new features work great, for at least the few minutes I've tested them. The Browse TV Shows by Content Provider says Browse by Category up top, in the yellow text.

Are you really scraping all three of those pages? They're incredibly fast - even on the first run.


----------



## miadlor

Maybe for the future............browse by theatre release year as an option?

Also......

Will the final ever have the email and password not be part of the log text?


----------



## minckster

Oh, and your wiener's gotten too long. (Never said that before!) The right arrow at the wiener's right-end falls off the edge of my screen (1080i fixed).


----------



## dswallow

miadlor said:


> Will the final ever have the email and password not be part of the log text?


You can turn off the wire logging which is where the email/password in the log text comes from. That'll generally make the log useless for me to do much with in the way of debugging anything related to interaction with Amazon, but I think we're probably to the point where such problems aren't going to be very widespread anyway.

Just look for this line in log4j.properties:

log4j.logger.httpclient.wire=DEBUG

Either remove the line, or change "DEBUG" to "ERROR".


----------



## dswallow

miadlor said:


> Maybe for the future............browse by theatre release year as an option?


Is there a way to do such a search on the Amazon web site within the Unbox content and limit it to TiVo-enabled items?

If so, i can likely add it; if not, it'll have to wait until Amazon improves the ECS interfaces or I start pre-processing the Unbox library to provide the data myself.


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> All three of the new features work great, for at least the few minutes I've tested them. The Browse TV Shows by Content Provider says Browse by Category up top, in the yellow text.
> 
> Are you really scraping all three of those pages? They're incredibly fast - even on the first run.


Yeah, I forgot to change the title.

Yep, just scraping. I can get 24 titles per request.


----------



## miadlor

Thanks............No I don't see that type of search anywhere.


*** If you enter "2006" in the search under "unbox video downloads" it works.

Don't know if that helps.


************Works poorly!


----------



## MichaelK

dswallow said:


> ....
> 
> - Testing new search methods; from the Main Menu screen:
> Browse TV Shows by Content Provider: Press 2 0 ENTER
> Browse Movie Rentals: Press 2 1 ENTER
> Browse Movie Purchases: Press 2 2 ENTER
> 
> If tests go well these will be integrated into the main menu. For now they're only accessible as hidden items.


Doug-

Is there a post with a list of all your backdoor codes?

I saw something about some "4" codes earlier....


----------



## dswallow

MichaelK said:


> Doug-
> 
> Is there a post with a list of all your backdoor codes?
> 
> I saw something about some "4" codes earlier....


All the codes are listed at http://www.unboxondemand.com/support.asp except for the 20/21/22 codes I just posted about -- but those will move into their own menus next time around if I only hear reports that they're working OK.


----------



## bpurcell

I like the Browse By Channel view of the TV shows. The Movie browse option don't seem to be much help, since it's just a bulk list of all selections without a noticeable order.


----------



## ajayabb

Windracer, When I try to rename htmlparser it says that is it unable to be renamed because it is being used by another person or program. BTW Galleon is shut down


----------



## Rebate_King

I have the program running in the background on my PC. Whats the name of the process in case I want to close it down?


----------



## windracer

ajayabb said:


> Windracer, When I try to rename htmlparser it says that is it unable to be renamed because it is being used by another person or program. BTW Galleon is shut down


You're running on Windows, right? You probably have to shut down all the java processes before you can rename the .jar files. Look for java.exe in your Task Manager. Either that or prevent Galleon from starting when you boot up and then reboot and rename the file.


----------



## morac

dswallow said:


> I do choose font sizes to cram as much as I can onscreen. And that's probably the same reason it doesn't look right on your screen. Do you possibly have a digital camera you can snap a few photos of your screen with and email me or post here jsut so I can get a better sense for what I need to offer as an option so you can get a display you're happy with?


While I was going to photograph this I kept getting a weird result where the photo images of the S2 and the S3 looked the same. So I hooked the S2 and S3 up to the same TV and flipped back and forth between the same screen and found that the fonts weren't the problem.

The problem is that the small text on the S3's screen is a lot dimmer than that on the S2 making it hard to read. I'm not sure what, if anything, can be done about that. I'm not sure why this doesn't affect the menu text.


----------



## windracer

Rebate_King said:


> I have the program running in the background on my PC. Whats the name of the process in case I want to close it down?


It's a java app, so it'll be java.exe in Task Manager.


----------



## dswallow

I just posted version 0.10 at www.unboxondemand.com. This has keyword searching implemented if anyone cares to test it out. Press 2 3 ENTER from the Main Menu to access the screen, for now.

In my limited playing around with the search, it seems an asterisk (*) can be used at the end of keywords as a wildcard. Multiple keywords should be separated with a space. All keyword searches are saved so you can easily access them again later. On the keyword search page, highlight a search and press CLEAR to delete it or SELECT to run it again.


----------



## dswallow

windracer said:


> It's a java app, so it'll be java.exe in Task Manager.


It'd be javaw.exe if he's running it windowless in the background.


----------



## minckster

Another cosmetic issue: One of the left-right arrows for the UoD wieners is off the edge of the wiener. It's usually the right-arrow that's to the right of the wiener instead of being within it, but in a small number of places it's the left arrow. Does anyone else see this?

Here's the standard look: 








For me, the arrow on the right is just to the right of the end of the wiener, and usually falls off the edge of the screen.


----------



## pfunky

minckster said:


> Another cosmetic issue: One of the left-right arrows for the UoD wieners is off the edge of the wiener. It's usually the right-arrow that's to the right of the wiener instead of being within it, but in a small number of places it's the left arrow. Does anyone else see this?
> 
> Here's the standard look:
> <snip>
> For me, the arrow on the right is just to the right of the end of the wiener, and usually falls off the edge of the screen.


What's a Wiener??? I've reread this post 10 times, and I can't figure it out...even by trying to substitute by context. Do you mean Window?

Sorry...


----------



## ajayabb

I got it up and running; Thanks guys !!


----------



## minckster

pfunky said:


> What's a Wiener??? I've reread this post 10 times, and I can't figure it out...even by trying to substitute by context. Do you mean Window?
> 
> Sorry...


Wiener is a standard TiVo term. For a visual example see the yellow "box" enclosing the term "Test Channels" and the only right- and left-arrows in my image above in post #256. Doesn't it look like a hot dog?


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> Another cosmetic issue: One of the left-right arrows for the UoD wieners is off the edge of the wiener. It's usually the right-arrow that's to the right of the wiener instead of being within it, but in a small number of places it's the left arrow. Does anyone else see this?
> 
> Here's the standard look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the arrow on the right is just to the right of the end of the wiener, and usually falls off the edge of the screen.


The arrow hints are intentionally placed to the right or left of the bounds of the highlight bar; specifying they be within or outside the border is a supported option of the control.

I am using more of the screen area than what's considered the "safe title" area. That leaves it subject to things falling off the edges on displays that have large amounts of overscan. I'll be providing a way soon for people to adjust the used area of the screen so they can compensate for high overscan displays without having to force those who have displays with little or no overscan to sacrifice visible content on the screen.


----------



## MichaelK

dswallow said:


> All the codes are listed at http://www.unboxondemand.com/support.asp except for the 20/21/22 codes I just posted about -- but those will move into their own menus next time around if I only hear reports that they're working OK.


thanks- that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## timckelley

Wow - lots of nice features being introduced at rapid rate. If only TiVo could handle our wishlists for new features with the same vigor.


----------



## pfunky

minckster said:


> Wiener is a standard TiVo term. For a visual example see the yellow "box" enclosing the term "Test Channels" and the only right- and left-arrows in my image above in post #256. Doesn't it look like a hot dog?


LOL. OK...I was really confused. Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Solver

Doug, have you ever thought of working for TiVo?  (rhetorical question)

TiVo, have you ever thought of hiring this guy (before someone else does)?


----------



## Fofer

...or Amazon, for that matter.


----------



## dswallow

Version 0.11 is at www.unboxondemand.com now.

It integrates the new browse methods and keyword search into the menus properly. And adds some basic purchase PIN support.

I let you create a PIN that's system-wide and then override it by receiver so you can choose to have different PINs on different units or not require a PIN on specific units but require it on all others.


----------



## ajeffcoat

I have a Fedora Core 4 Linux server and I'm trying to get this running. Has anyone been successful? Any info would be appreciated.

Abel Jeffcoat


----------



## pfunky

ajeffcoat said:


> I have a Fedora Core 4 Linux server and I'm trying to get this running. Has anyone been successful? Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Abel Jeffcoat


You'll need to have Sun Java installed. Make sure it's a version compatible with this app by typing 'java -version'.

If you're running this standalone (not through Galleon), it's rather simple...just unzip the program. Change directory to UnboxOnDemand/conf, and edit the unboxOnDemand.properties file. Then, cd to ../bin and run './run.sh &'

Of course, you'll need to have your Amazon account setup with Tivo, and One-Click like all OS'es.

Also, be sure you don't have iptables blocking things...


----------



## minckster

Doug, I'm really impressed with the app and enjoy watching it develop. Your interface is already far superior to Amazon's Online. I would have probably have gone the Apple TV + iTunes route except for Unbox On Demand.

Kudos on putting the Movies for Rent, Movies for Purchase, and TV Shows by Provider under Search by Category. I had feared that your main menu was going to get busy.

BTW, if anyone is interested, I've attached an updated Dock Icon for Mac OS X for this app (or Dennis Wilkinson's launcher). It looks a lot like the following image:








The actual dock icon has a shadow under TiVo guy's feet and less of a halo around the Amazon swoosh. It's easy to install if anyone wants instructions.

[Edit: I named the zip file badly. It's _not_ the unboxOnDemand app. You get that at http://www.unboxondemand.com/ ]


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> Doug, I'm really impressed with the app and enjoy watching it develop. Your interface is already far superior to Amazon's Online. I would have probably have gone the Apple TV + iTunes route except for Unbox On Demand.
> 
> Kudos on putting the Movies for Rent, Movies for Purchase, and TV Shows by Provider under Search by Category. I had feared that your main menu was going to get busy.


Thanks for the praise. I appreciate it.

"Browse All Items" is probably going to disappear if I need to add more to the Main Menu. The exact same thing is under "Browse by Category / All". Then I can just name the two remaining buttons "Browse" and "Search".


----------



## windracer

ajeffcoat said:


> I have a Fedora Core 4 Linux server and I'm trying to get this running.


What problem are you having?


----------



## minckster

The "Ouji board" for Search (i.e., the box with the alphabet) has a small problem. If you use "ABC" in the top row to switch to upper case, you can't use "abc" to switch back to lower case. Also, the "SYM" turns into a "ABC" button at times, but I can't tell if that's the intended behavior.


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> The "Ouji board" for Search (i.e., the box with the alphabet) has a small problem. If you use "ABC" in the top row to switch to upper case, you can't use "abc" to switch back to lower case. Also, the "SYM" turns into a "ABC" button at times, but I can't tell if that's the intended behavior.


The mapping of the switch-to-lower-case item on the upper case keyboard has been fixed in the next release. I ran into that myself but forgot to do anything about it. Thanks for the heads up!

Yeah, that's the expected behavior. There's 3 key layouts in that keyboard... the current one and the other two you can switch to. So the two items in the upper right corner will vary depending on the current key layout.


----------



## minckster

A neat thing with the Ouji board - that I think is new - is when you use the CLR (clear) key. It switches to an UNDO key.

When you get a chance could you squeeze a few words on that page (or add a help link) about Amazon searches. For example, whether they allow the use of AND, OR, NOT, quotation marks, etc. My "Gyllenhaal, Jake" search is giving me plenty of his sister's movies...


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> A neat thing with the Ouji board - that I think is new - is when you use the CLR (clear) key. It switches to an UNDO key.
> 
> When you get a chance could you squeeze a few words on that page (or add a help link) about Amazon searches. For example, whether they allow the use of AND, OR, NOT, quotation marks, etc. My "Gyllenhaal, Jake" search is giving me plenty of his sister's movies...


It should just be keywords separated by a space, but comma or not in there, I only get The Day After Tomorrow if I search for "gyllenhaal jake" or "jake gyllenhaal".


----------



## minckster

With the comma (_Gyllenhaal, Jake_), I get: _Trust the Man, World Trade Center, The Day After Tomorrow, Stranger Than Fiction, Scretary, Monster House, The Day After Tomorrow, World Trade Center_, and _Numb3rs_. Without the comma, (_Gyllenhaal Jake_), I get just _The Day After Tomorrow_ - twice. I'm capitalizing only "J" and "G" in both cases.

I would have sworn that I was getting the same results with or without the comma - that's why I felt comfortable using _LASTNAME, FIRSTNAME_ - matching TiVo's format.


----------



## dswallow

minckster said:


> With the comma (_Gyllenhaal, Jake_), I get: _Trust the Man, World Trade Center, The Day After Tomorrow, Stranger Than Fiction, Scretary, Monster House, The Day After Tomorrow, World Trade Center_, and _Numb3rs_. Without the comma, (_Gyllenhaal Jake_), I get just _The Day After Tomorrow_ - twice. I'm capitalizing only "J" and "G" in both cases.
> 
> I would have sworn that I was getting the same results with or without the comma - that's why I felt comfortable using _LASTNAME, FIRSTNAME_ - matching TiVo's format.


Interesting.

I'm now pretty sure I simply don't trust the searching process at Amazon in Unbox. I'll have to experiment some more and see if I can figure out what exactly is happening.


----------



## jfh3

On .11 - I searched for "blalock" and got a blank screen.

Then I right-arrowed and got a screen with three items. left arrow to blank screen, right arror got a screen where the text of the first program details screen was overlaid with the item list.

Going back to the search screen and clicking on the search screen, everything seems to work fine.

Noted similar problem going into bookmark lists.

In both cases, seems to be a problem with the first invocation.

Question - is there a way to delete a bookmark or search list in the UI? (I know I can just edit the XML file on the PC)


----------



## dswallow

jfh3 said:


> Question - is there a way to delete a bookmark or search list in the UI? (I know I can just edit the XML file on the PC)


You can delete a keyword search entry by highlighting it and pressing CLEAR.

You'll be able to do the same with bookmarks in the next version (though you'll need to clear each item in the list first, then you can clear an empty list).


----------



## ajeffcoat

windracer said:


> What problem are you having?


First off, my server has the following installed:

[[email protected] ~]$ java --version
java version "1.4.2"
gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20051125 (Red Hat 4.0.2-8)

Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions. There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

And I see no updates while using yum. I get the following error:

[[email protected] bin]$ ./run.sh
: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

Any help would be appreciated.

Abel Jeffcoat

P.S. If anyone wants to take this off this forum, feel free to e-mail [email protected]


----------



## dswallow

ajeffcoat said:


> First off, my server has the following installed:
> 
> [[email protected] ~]$ java --version
> java version "1.4.2"
> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20051125 (Red Hat 4.0.2-8)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions. There is NO
> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
> 
> And I see no updates while using yum. I get the following error:
> 
> [[email protected] bin]$ ./run.sh
> : bad interpreter: No such file or directory
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Abel Jeffcoat
> 
> P.S. If anyone wants to take this off this forum, feel free to e-mail [email protected]


First, you're going to need Java 1.5.0 or later. You can try it with 1.4.2, but you're probably going to face some problems.

Second, that error you mention usually is caused by having CRLF characters in the run.sh file as line separators, and that shouldn't be the case since one of the first couple of versions of the Unbox On Demand release, so you need to download the current version of that since there've been a whole lot of changes since then, which'll have a run.sh that has been converted to Unix format lines. You may also need to change the permissions on it so it's an executable.


----------



## minckster

If it's _very_ easy, could you add carriage returns to unboxOnDemand.KeywordSearchList.xml, to facilitate editing the file? I'd like something like the following:


Code:


<KeywordSearchEntry><Keywords>Gilford Zach</Keywords></KeywordSearchEntry>
<KeywordSearchEntry><Keywords>Gyllenhaal Jake</Keywords></KeywordSearchEntry>
<KeywordSearchEntry><Keywords>Leech Allen</Keywords></KeywordSearchEntry>

My preference is to keep the search terms sorted, but that may just be neatnik me.


----------



## windracer

ajeffcoat said:


> I get the following error:
> 
> [[email protected] bin]$ ./run.sh
> : bad interpreter: No such file or directory


Also see this post if you want to strip out the LFs from your existing run.sh script.


----------



## pfunky

windracer said:


> Also see this post if you want to strip out the LFs from your existing run.sh script.


Or, 'dos2unix run.sh'


----------



## rdrrepair

I have run every version of this app from .01 to .11 and am very happy with the work you have done. I only see one problem with this. 

If I do a search for something like "TRAIN*" when I first go in to it nothing shows up - after 45+ seconds I'll get bored with looking at a green striped screen and go out of it - after going back in and looking again the list starts to populate.

I hope this has paid off for you. If you were not getting a commission for each purchase I would donate for this great app. But I will be happy to donate per purchase!

If you make a Sirius app I'll donate $!  

1 suggestion - add the UnBox download link to your signature profile.


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> If I do a search for something like "TRAIN*" when I first go in to it nothing shows up - after 45+ seconds I'll get bored with looking at a green striped screen and go out of it - after going back in and looking again the list starts to populate.


Could I get a copy of your log file when this happens?

Ideally, close the program and delete the unboxLog.txt file. Then run the program and go into the search that will not have anything show up. After that 45+ seconds, copy the unboxLog.txt file. Now press left to exit the search results and enter the search again such that you get results. Now copy the unboxLog.txt file again.

Then zip up those two unboxLog.txt files and email them to me at [email protected].

That way I'll know at what point you redid the search and it worked. It's probably getting some sort of error screen back from Amazon and then thinking there's no results to display rather than handling whatever the error might be. So that's what I need to see.


----------



## ajayabb

I restarted my computer and unbox tells me my login info is not correct. I reenter my email/pass on config directory for unbox but I still cant log on. I am running unbox with Galleon. Do I need to restart the unbox server and if so, how do i do that


----------



## windracer

pfunky said:


> Or, 'dos2unix run.sh'


Not every distro comes with dos2unix ... mine (Mandrake 10) doesn't have it, which is why I used tr in that original post back in the Galleon days.


----------



## MichaelK

rdrrepair said:


> ...
> 
> If you make a Sirius app I'll donate $!
> 
> 1 suggestion - add the UnBox download link to your signature profile.


sorry to wander but seriously -

Doug if you are looking to become a full time HME developer- then I'd pay for a sirius thingie too- LOL

pay vs donate- btw.

Just a heads up- it seems maybe you can make money at HME apps 
http://store.homeseer.com/store/TiVo-Plug-In-P290C74.aspx

$70 bucks for a plugin for home automation software. although i guess we dont know if they are making money....


----------



## dswallow

ajayabb said:


> I restarted my computer and unbox tells me my login info is not correct. I reenter my email/pass on config directory for unbox but I still cant log on. I am running unbox with Galleon. Do I need to restart the unbox server and if so, how do i do that


Presuming it's using the config file you think it is using, you just need to start/restart the app after editing the file. I'm not real sure how you do that within Galleon since I don't use it myself (though rebooting the computer certainly would do it). But here's an alternative for you... go into Unbox On Demand from your TiVo and on the main menu press 4 0 0 1 ENTER and you'll be on the screen to set the email address and password for your Amazon account. Enter it that way, then use the Test Settings option to ensure all is OK. That'll get everything going for you without needing any restart and will save the settings wherever Galleon might be telling the app to save them, too.


----------



## s2kdave

I've integrated the unboxOnDemand changes Doug made back into my application and added support for watching trailers and previews. Details are in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347559

David


----------



## ajayabb

Doug, I was able to login with 4001 enter but my settings were not saved. This is strange , as the app was running great just 2 days ago.


----------



## dswallow

ajayabb said:


> Doug, I was able to login with 4001 enter but my settings were not saved. This is strange , as the app was running great just 2 days ago.


Check the log file right after you save the new settings from the 4001 screen; there'll probably be something indicating a problem during updating the configuration file.


----------



## BlackBetty

s2kdave said:


> I've integrated the unboxOnDemand changes Doug made back into my application and added support for watching trailers and previews. Details are in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347559
> 
> David


Doug do you plan on integrating trailers and previews?


----------



## dswallow

BlackBetty said:


> Doug do you plan on integrating trailers and previews?


Of course.


----------



## BlackBetty

dswallow said:


> Of course.


Thats good to hear because I asked about this feature two weeks ago and the response in the thread from Fofer was that it wasn't possible.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5008738&&#post5008738


----------



## dswallow

BlackBetty said:


> Thats good to hear because I asked about this feature two weeks ago and the response in the thread from Fofer was that it wasn't possible.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5008738&&#post5008738


Possible and convenient are two different things. I don't really think it's all that convenient. But nothing wrong with there being an option for it.


----------



## BlackBetty

Doug, I like the fact that you added search feature. Is there anyway you can make it work like TiVo when you search for a program. Each time you enter a letter or number, the list on the right populates.


----------



## dswallow

BlackBetty said:


> Doug, I like the fact that you added search feature. Is there anyway you can make it work like TiVo when you search for a program. Each time you enter a letter or number, the list on the right populates.


There's no support for such a thing from Amazon, but that was one of the items I do plan to implement. It just requires a little batch preprocessing of the available data from Amazon.


----------



## BlackBetty

dswallow said:


> Possible and convenient are two different things. I don't really think it's all that convenient. But nothing wrong with there being an option for it.


When you say that you don't think its all that convenient, whom are you referring to? You the programmer, or me the end user?

For the end user, I would find it very convenient to view a movie trailer before renting. Say for example I want to rent a movie with my wife. Lets say she has never heard of this movie, so showing her a trailer might persuade her to rent the movie I want.

I understand there is a difference between possible and convenient. I stated it would be a great feature to have. The response back to me from another member was that HME couldn't handle videos. So it is indeed possible, it just may not be convenient


----------



## Fofer

BlackBetty said:


> When you say that you don't think its all that convenient, whom are you referring to? You the programmer, or me the end user?
> 
> For the end user, I would find it very convenient to view a movie trailer before renting. Say for example I want to rent a movie with my wife. Lets say she has never heard of this movie, so showing her a trailer might persuade her to rent the movie I want.
> 
> I understand there is a difference between possible and convenient. I stated it would be a great feature to have. The response back to me from another member was that HME couldn't handle videos. So it is indeed possible, it just may not be convenient


HME still can't. If you look at the notes for s2kdave's application, you'll see where he writes: "Watch video previews on TiVo ToGo enabled receivers." What this means is, HME is triggering the download of the preview video, which shows up in the Now Playing List. This may be semantics, but that's not what I had in mind when I said that HME couldn't handle video. It's a novel (and appreciated!) workaround; don't get me wrong. But it would be better if all of this (including playback) could be handled directly inside the HME environment.

This workaround was how Galleon handled video podcasts too. It relies on TiVoToGo (and the associated TiVoComeBack.) Which at the current time, rules out the S3.

Still, I'm happy to see it, and encourage Doug to forge ahead with whatever's possible.


----------



## dswallow

BlackBetty said:


> When you say that you don't think its all that convenient, whom are you referring to? You the programmer, or me the end user?


Ideally while browsing the movies, you'd be able to watch the trailer. That'd be convenient.

But you'll have to ask to download the trailer, then go to Now Playing and watch it, then go back into the Unbox app and find the movie again, then purchase/rent it. I consider that really awkward.

But possible. 

...And not having anything but Series 3's it wasn't something that mattered much to me either.


----------



## BlackBetty

Thanks for the clarification guys. I didn't realize it was a download to now playing etc. I agree with you Doug, that would feel akward.

Hopefully there will be some advances with HME where it can handle video within the app.


----------



## s2kdave

BlackBetty said:


> Doug do you plan on integrating trailers and previews?


Why don't you just try the application out? It's already implemented there.


----------



## s2kdave

Fofer said:


> HME still can't....This may be semantics, but that's not what I had in mind when I said that HME couldn't handle video. It's a novel (and appreciated!) workaround; don't get me wrong. But it would be better if all of this (including playback) could be handled directly inside the HME environment.


I totally agree with you. If I can figure out a way to stream the video directly, believe me I would. It isn't the best user experience, but it's better than running across the house to your computer to go watch the preview, then run back to purchase it. Unfortunately TiVo is in complete control over this and there is nothing an HME developer can do about it. I hope you like the addition though.

David


----------



## s2kdave

dswallow said:


> But you'll have to ask to download the trailer, then go to Now Playing and watch it, then go back into the Unbox app and find the movie again, then purchase/rent it. I consider that really awkward.


You don't have to search for the video again. It will be in the video preview queue linked off the main menu, then you can puchase it from there.

David


----------



## dswallow

s2kdave said:


> You don't have to search for the video again. It will be in the video preview queue linked off the main menu, then you can puchase it from there.


Semantics. You still have to come back into the app and go find it, even if it's just now on a menu... it's still an awkward step.

There needs to be a way within an HME app to play video. That makes the whole process convenient. Right where you can order a movie you can view a preview. Considering they "play" mpeg files now via HME, albeit one frame of them as a background, you'd think there'd be a way already to play any such video.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> There needs to be a way within an HME app to play video.


Preach on!

I suspect TiVo is afraid of "rogue" video podcasts encroaching on their ability to market TiVoCast partnerships and sell advertising. 

Meanwhile, the ability to subscribe to, download and playback video podcasts directly with our STB's would be a killer app. Podcasters would encode their productions with compatible codecs, I'm sure.


----------



## Fofer

s2kdave said:


> I've integrated the unboxOnDemand changes Doug made back into my application and added support for watching trailers and previews. Details are in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=347559


For the average Joe just following along with these developments, could you please explain how/why your application is different, and why users should be keeping track of two seemingly different development forks? I appreciate the work of both of you... I'm just trying to wrap my head around this question.


----------



## BlackBetty

Fofer said:


> Preach on!
> 
> I suspect TiVo is afraid of "rogue" video podcasts encroaching on their ability to market TiVoCast partnerships and sell advertising.
> 
> Meanwhile, the ability to subscribe to, download and playback video podcasts directly with our STB's would be a killer app. Podcasters would encode their productions with compatible codecs, I'm sure.


+1


----------



## s2kdave

dswallow said:


> There needs to be a way within an HME app to play video. That makes the whole process convenient. Right where you can order a movie you can view a preview. Considering they "play" mpeg files now via HME, albeit one frame of them as a background, you'd think there'd be a way already to play any such video.


I couldn't agree with you more, HME should support video. My guess is they had copyright concerns.


----------



## morac

dswallow said:


> There needs to be a way within an HME app to play video. That makes the whole process convenient. Right where you can order a movie you can view a preview. Considering they "play" mpeg files now via HME, albeit one frame of them as a background, you'd think there'd be a way already to play any such video.


I know TiVo's HME applications can jump out of the application to do things like schedule a recording and then jump back to where they were in the HME app. I'm not sure how they do it though and it's definitely not in the public SDK.

I really wish TiVo would publish the updates they've made to the HME SDK. It's obvious they aren't still using 1.4 internally.


----------



## s2kdave

Fofer said:


> For the average Joe just following along with these developments, could you please explain how/why your application is different, and why users should be keeping track of two seemingly different development forks? I appreciate the work of both of you... I'm just trying to wrap my head around this question.


Sure.

A little history first:
Doug's unboxOnDemand was forked off of the MovieRentals application I made. He didn't express interest in becoming a developer of the application so now we have two code bases. He modifed the service layer and added a couple screens for puchasing movies from Amazon Unbox. To comply with the LGPL licensing of my application, every version he releases of unboxOnDemand, he has to submit the source code back to me and I can choose to integrate any of the functionality back into the original movie rentals application that I'd like to keep.

The main feature right now that distinguish my app from unboxOnDemand is video previews. There is a search by keyword feature that also distinguished it, but doug recently implemented that in his app. There is direct support for integrating in with Galleon with a configuration dialog. There are also better graphics. And of course my app also supports managing your movie rentals from NetFlix and Blockbuster Online, but that doesn't have anything to do with Amazon Unbox. I've got a few upcoming features that will probably diverge the baselines more.


----------



## crowfan

I'm having problems getting this working under Mac OS X.

I downloaded and installed Java from here:

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/javaformacosx104release5.html

Everything seems to go smoothly (when I ran those commands in Terminal, I did not get the error mentioned in the readme file) but there is no entry on my TiVo for UnboxOnDemand.

The log file is blank, if that means anything.

[ETA: I also installed Dennis Wilkinson's clickable icon, and when I double click it, it just bounces in the dock until it goes into Application Not Responding status and I have to Force Quit]


----------



## windracer

So did you have java 1.4 or 1.5 before you installed that update? It looks like that updater on that page will update either one. 

From a terminal window, do a 'java -version'. You need to have 1.5 installed.


----------



## crowfan

Not sure what I had before. I just figured I'd install just to be sure I had the latest. 
Here is what it says:

java version "1.5.0_07"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_07-164)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_07-87, mixed mode, sharing)

so it looks like I have the right version (at least to me ).


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

crowfan said:


> I'm having problems getting this working under Mac OS X.
> 
> I downloaded and installed Java from here:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/javaformacosx104release5.html
> 
> Everything seems to go smoothly (when I ran those commands in Terminal, I did not get the error mentioned in the readme file) but there is no entry on my TiVo for UnboxOnDemand.
> 
> The log file is blank, if that means anything.
> 
> [ETA: I also installed Dennis Wilkinson's clickable icon, and when I double click it, it just bounces in the dock until it goes into Application Not Responding status and I have to Force Quit]


If you installed that Java update, you should have the right version of the 1.5 JVM installed on your Mac. The double-clickable app will unfortunately always show as "not responding", a side effect of the application it launches never processing a UI event loop. I could build a different style of launcher that's a bit more involved than just a Jar Bundler-built bundle, but haven't had time just yet.

Try opening a Terminal window and entering the following commands:



Code:


killall -9 java
killall -9 JavaApplicationStub

then relaunching the double-clickable application.


----------



## crowfan

Thanks. I did that and got this each time:

No matching processes belonging to you were found.

Reran it again and no luck.


----------



## rdrrepair

2 Questions:

1) Can I place the "MS DOS Batch file run_background" into my startup menu?

2) This app rocks! Yes, I know, it wasn't a question.  :up:


----------



## shoek

s2kdave said:


> Why don't you just try the application out? It's already implemented there.


I didn't ask the original quesiton, but my answer would be: Because I'd rather support the author that did the inital work to decipher Unbox rather than someone who just added that code to theirs


----------



## s2kdave

shoek said:


> I didn't ask the original quesiton, but my answer would be: Because I'd rather support the author that did the inital work to decipher Unbox rather than someone who just added that code to theirs


I can respect that so that's fine if you don't want to try it out. Although ponder this question..."who is the original author of the work?" I did most of the guts of the user interface and application that is in unboxOnDemand including the HD resolution and Doug added all the unbox code to my app. Makes you think. I see it as really being the collective efforts of both of us.


----------



## Fofer

s2kdave said:


> I see it as really being the collective efforts of both of us.


I agree with that, and appreciate the fine work of both of you gentlemen!

One question: if I use your app, does Doug still get Amazon Associate referral credit for rentals/purchases I make?


----------



## s2kdave

Fofer said:


> I agree with that, and appreciate the fine work of both of you gentlemen!
> 
> One question: if I use your app, does Doug still get Amazon Associate referral credit for rentals/purchases I make?


Nice new avatar.  No, I replaced the amazon associate id in the movie rentals app with mine. I don't know if there is a way for us to share an id and split the profits and if doug would be open to that. If there is and if doug is willing, I'd consider that.


----------



## BlackBetty

it could all be a moot point if TiVo releases a killer app for renting movies from the box. One that doesn't need to be hosted on your PC. One that expands the abilities of HME by streaming movie trailers within HME. Bells and whistles on search options, etc.

Don't get me wrong, I think what both of these guys has done is amazing. I love what they have done and I use it. 

I could be wrong and TiVo may never release a killer app for Amazon Unbox.


----------



## rdrrepair

s2kdave said:


> No, I replaced the amazon associate id in the movie rentals app with mine.


Let's face it. Doug did the work to get the UnBox working thru the TiVo - great job!!!

s2kdave did the work to get a non-profit generating app to work thru NetFlix and BlockBuster. You opted to go the route of donations to support your original app. - great job!!!

Then you took Doug's work and added it to your own...

Looks like we have a meeting in the middle.

My S3 will not do OnDemand or PPV with TimeWarner. You both have a captive audience that is waiting for new innovations! Why don't one of you take another route and add other Video Downloading services to your app? There must be other sites out there that will pay you for a referral.

Heck, if one of you came up with more content from other providers you would draw more users and increase your commission. I know people are looking for 5.1 and HD downloads!


BlackBetty said:


> it could all be a moot point if TiVo releases a killer app for renting movies from the box. One that doesn't need to be hosted on your PC. One that expands the abilities of HME by streaming movie trailers within HME. Bells and whistles on search options, etc.


I will stay with Doug's app and continue to purchase my UnBox items thru that, even if TiVo puts it into their systems. I hope this doesn't turn into anything that pits one member against another. Life is too short for that!

http://www.unboxondemand.com/


----------



## s2kdave

BlackBetty said:


> it could all be a moot point if TiVo releases a killer app for renting movies from the box. One that doesn't need to be hosted on your PC. One that expands the abilities of HME by streaming movie trailers within HME. Bells and whistles on search options, etc.


I agree, if tivo sees amazon as a significant source of income for them, they're going to put more engineers on it and make the killer apps for it. And there won't be a 3rd party developer that will be able to compete with that since we're all at the mercy of tivo and what they let us do with the API they give us.


----------



## dswallow

s2kdave said:


> I can respect that so that's fine if you don't want to try it out. Although ponder this question..."who is the original author of the work?" I did most of the guts of the user interface and application that is in unboxOnDemand including the HD resolution and Doug added all the unbox code to my app. Makes you think. I see it as really being the collective efforts of both of us.


David, with all due respect, I wrote the entire app from scratch, then decided to plop in the HD stuff from yours, then decided some of the ways you did things had a few benefits so as long as I had to paste stuff over, I kept going figuring it was probably better to ensure I covered everything necessary for HD stuff.

I agonized over your first request for the source code, because I knew where that was going. But finally decided that you really were interested in the fixes I made to your code. I was quite surprised to find you basically took all me code, regurgitated it, and slapped on your own Amazon associates ID. But then I shouldn't have been, considering your first reply in my thread announcing it, which you later edited.

So if you want to get into who did what, I'm quite happy to have a public dialog over the matter with you. What I'd really suggest is you lay back and drop down to a low profile on this.

All that said, in the end, I'm not too worried about it. It's not like it's going to bring in huge dollars. And soon enough there'll be a server-based app to order Unbox videos anyway, which'll relegate this app to the hardcore people who want some of the extra stuff it may do that TiVo won't be doing on their hosted version.

But I do feel it was in really poor taste for you to have swapped out the Amazon Associates ID as you did, and in general, in very poor taste to have thrown in my code into your app to add Amazon Unbox support. I wasn't competing with you. Now you seem to be trying to compete with me... with my own code.


----------



## s2kdave

rdrrepair said:


> s2kdave did the work to get a non-profit generating app to work thru NetFlix and BlockBuster. You opted to go the route of donations to support your original app. - great job!!!


Yeah, as it turns out, the donation system doesn't really work. Either that or no one really uses my app which could be the case.  Over the last six months of development, I've only gotten one donation and that was last week.  oh well, live and learn I guess.

David


----------



## s2kdave

dswallow said:


> David, with all due respect, I wrote the entire app from scratch, then decided to plop in the HD stuff from yours, then decided some of the ways you did things had a few benefits so as long as I had to paste stuff over, I kept going figuring it was probably better to ensure I covered everything necessary for HD stuff.
> 
> I agonized over your first request for the source code, because I knew where that was going. But finally decided that you really were interested in the fixes I made to your code. I was quite surprised to find you basically took all me code, regurgitated it, and slapped on your own Amazon associates ID. But then I shouldn't have been, considering your first reply in my thread announcing it, which you later edited.
> 
> So if you want to get into who did what, I'm quite happy to have a public dialog over the matter with you. What I'd really suggest is you lay back and drop down to a low profile on this.
> 
> All that said, in the end, I'm not too worried about it. It's not like it's going to bring in huge dollars. And soon enough there'll be a server-based app to order Unbox videos anyway, which'll relegate this app to the hardcore people who want some of the extra stuff it may do that TiVo won't be doing on their hosted version.
> 
> But I do feel it was in really poor taste for you to have swapped out the Amazon Associates ID as you did, and in general, in very poor taste to have thrown in my code into your app to add Amazon Unbox support. I wasn't competing with you. Now you seem to be trying to compete with me... with my own code.


I don't really want to turn this into a public flame war, but my code is an LGPL license and your app is a derivative of it so you were obligated to give me the source code for me to integrate it back in to the base line. And I did say I was going to integrate it in, too so that shouldn't have been a surprise. I didn't take as much of your code as you might think.


----------



## supasta

Doug, keep up the good work!


----------



## dig_duggler

crowfan said:


> I'm having problems getting this working under Mac OS X.
> 
> I downloaded and installed Java from here:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/javaformacosx104release5.html
> 
> Everything seems to go smoothly (when I ran those commands in Terminal, I did not get the error mentioned in the readme file) but there is no entry on my TiVo for UnboxOnDemand.
> 
> The log file is blank, if that means anything.
> 
> [ETA: I also installed Dennis Wilkinson's clickable icon, and when I double click it, it just bounces in the dock until it goes into Application Not Responding status and I have to Force Quit]


same here. No entry on the tivo. def have 1.5 (1.5.0_07). Left it up and running from terminal and after awhile got an out of bounds exception

"Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 14 >= 14"

firewall off. I'm sure it's something trivial but it's not jumping out at me right now.

Edit: log is curiously empty, even after the exception..


----------



## pfunky

Hey, Dswallow...I just noticed this app on freshmeat.net, and thought you might find it useful for the windows users out there:

http://jsmooth.sourceforge.net/


----------



## dswallow

pfunky said:


> Hey, Dswallow...I just noticed this app on freshmeat.net, and thought you might find it useful for the windows users out there:
> 
> http://jsmooth.sourceforge.net/


That looks very nice. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## s2kdave

pfunky said:


> Hey, Dswallow...I just noticed this app on freshmeat.net, and thought you might find it useful for the windows users out there:
> 
> http://jsmooth.sourceforge.net/


There are a couple of others I've seen too.

http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org/doc/english/introduction.html

And also the windows nt exe called srvany can run any command line app as a service.

http://www.techeez.com/windows_tips/service_under_nt.htm


----------



## superdlux

I had posted earlier about the Mac issues. Sometimes it shows up on my TiVos, sometimes it doesn't no rhyme or reason that I can see. Sometimes Dennis' app just bounces and dies, other times i get the lovely black triangle underneath it in the dock that shows the app is running. Neither way is a sure sign that the Tivo sees it. I've kinda hung back to see if I was the only one experiencing this, and it turns out i'm not. I'm happy to test anything out if someone would like me to, but I certainly don't expect a special app written for my sake. When it works it's great, when it doesn't, it's disappointing

keep up the good work.


----------



## dswallow

Dennis, if there's anything I can do in the app that'll help this situation Mac users experience when using your launcher, let me know.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

dswallow said:


> Dennis, if there's anything I can do in the app that'll help this situation Mac users experience when using your launcher, let me know.


I'm poking around as I have time, but haven't yet figured out what's going on. I'm going to try invoking the app in a way that's a bit more debuggable for me (I have to build a different flavor of launcher for that), and see what happens from there.


----------



## dig_duggler

superdlux said:


> I had posted earlier about the Mac issues. Sometimes it shows up on my TiVos, sometimes it doesn't no rhyme or reason that I can see. Sometimes Dennis' app just bounces and dies, other times i get the lovely black triangle underneath it in the dock that shows the app is running. Neither way is a sure sign that the Tivo sees it. I've kinda hung back to see if I was the only one experiencing this, and it turns out i'm not. I'm happy to test anything out if someone would like me to, but I certainly don't expect a special app written for my sake. When it works it's great, when it doesn't, it's disappointing
> 
> keep up the good work.


I've looked at everything I could think of and I can't get it on my Tivo. I trashed the folders, re-downloaded and placed in Apps. Seems to run in the terminal as follows:

kitty:/Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin jefisher$ ./run.sh &
[1] 10956
kitty:/Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin jefisher$ HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
LOG: added factory
MDNS: http://10.211.55.2:61912/unboxOnDemand/

And sits after the last terminal output (not sure what a 'successful' terminal session should look like), although that seems reasonable enough. Cant find it on S2 or S3. Tried stopping/starting Tivo Desktop, etc. Have latest java, Tivo Desktop. Anyway, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## BlackBetty

Doug,
Can you give us a taste of the future for this app? What are some things you are currently trying to implement? What is your wishlist for this app?


----------



## crowfan

My terminal output looks very similar to dig_duggler's. The numbers are the different but the other info is the same. It stops at the same point.

My firewall is also off.

[ETA: Also, FWIW, I have never successfully had the UnboxOnDemand entry appear on my TiVo.]


----------



## dswallow

crowfan said:


> My terminal output looks very similar to dig_duggler's. The numbers are the different but the other info is the same. It stops at the same point.
> 
> My firewall is also off.
> 
> [ETA: Also, FWIW, I have never successfully had the UnboxOnDemand entry appear on my TiVo.]


Is the IP address it shows on the same physical network as the IP address of your TiVo receiver? If your computer has more than one IP address, the app might be binding to the wrong one. It must bind to the address that's on the same subnet as the TiVo receiver.


----------



## dig_duggler

dswallow said:


> Is the IP address it shows on the same physical network as the IP address of your TiVo receiver? If your computer has more than one IP address, the app might be binding to the wrong one. It must bind to the address that's on the same subnet as the TiVo receiver.


ding ding. I assumed it was ip : port/somedir but didn't really think about it. Even though Parallels is not running , that's the Parallels NAT ip. (IP's assigned by my router are 192.168.1... - so you are correct sir). My computer does have more than one IP address.

Curious as to whether for others that are having issues if they have parallels installed.

How does the app determine what to bind to? Can you force a bind to a static ip? I have 3 (sometimes 4 - if my airport card is active which it rarely is - however just eth + airport shouldn't cause an issue ) ips on my iMac - ethernet, Parallels host-guest and parallels nat. I'm not sure how parallels operates in terms of ip assignment. I'm assuming that's a pseduo generated one to operate off the one (or two) lease(s) the iMac has. At least my errors are making sense 

Thanks, @dswallow. I'll play around with it later and see if I can come up with a solution.


----------



## dswallow

dig_duggler said:


> ding ding. I assumed it was ip : port/somedir but didn't really think about it. Even though Parallels is not running , that's the Parallels NAT ip. (IP's assigned by my router are 192.168.1... - so you are correct sir). My computer does have more than one IP address.
> 
> Curious as to whether for others that are having issues if they have parallels installed.
> 
> How does the app determine what to bind to? Can you force a bind to a static ip? I have 3 (sometimes 4 - if my airport card is active which it rarely is) ips on my iMac - ethernet, Parallels host-guest and parallels nat. At least my errors are making sense


You need to use the command-line parameter "--intf <ipaddress>" where "<ipaddress>" is the IP address on the computer you want it to bind to.

If you're running it using the ./run.sh script, edit that script and add the "--intf <ipaddress>" parameter to the end of the line that starts with "java".


----------



## dig_duggler

dswallow said:


> You need to use the command-line parameter "--intf <ipaddress>" where "<ipaddress>" is the IP address on the computer you want it to bind to.
> 
> If you're running it using the ./run.sh script, edit that script and add the "--intf <ipaddress>" parameter to the end of the line that starts with "java".


Awesome. Works now. Thanks again!! Great app!

Edit: This is Super Sweet. Great implementation!


----------



## dswallow

dig_duggler said:


> Awesome. Works now. Thanks again!! Great app!
> 
> Edit: This is Super Sweet. Great implementation!


BTW, this specific issue is actually mentioned on the web page (though it doesn't specifically identify run.sh, only run.bat...  http://www.unboxondemand.com/support.asp


----------



## dig_duggler

dswallow said:


> BTW, this specific issue is actually mentioned on the web page (though it doesn't specifically identify run.sh, only run.bat...  http://www.unboxondemand.com/support.asp


True enough  I didn't think about anything else with an ip on my machine until you pointed out the binding. A hindsight duh moment.

Thanks again for your support and work.


----------



## crowfan

Well, this stuff is a *little* over my head, but I added the line to the run.sh script and tried again, and I am still not seeing anything on my TiVos.

I added "--intf <ipaddress>" where <ipaddress> is the IP address of my Mac. When I ran the script again, the number that appeared in the list was the IP address of the Mac, so it seems that adding that line worked. (Previously, this IP address was one of the Parallels IP addresses.) But still no UoD entry on my TiVo screens.

I do have Parallels installed.


----------



## superdlux

I'm on a G4 Tower, so no Parallels here.

What should I be looking for as far as IP, etc.?

Like I said, sometimes it works, sometimes not.


----------



## dswallow

You want the IP address it's running on to be the one that is on the same subnet as the TiVo receivers. You also want the port that it's using to not be blocked by any sort of firewall.

Normally it should use port 7288. But if that port is in use by another program, it'll pick a different port at random. You can specify a specific port with the command line parameter "--port <port>" and that way you can open that up specifically on your firewall.

Now the whole process that is used to find the service uses multicast IP packets sent via UDP to port 5353 (the MultiCast DNS port). So port 5353 also needs to be open on a computer-based firewall.


----------



## rdrrepair

I purchased yet another UnBox episode. I downloaded it to my S3 and it is sitting in the UnBox folder. Everything went perfectly.

A couple of observations.​1) After downloading it several hours ago I still do not see it in "My Media Library" If I go back to purchase the same show again it does not show up in green. It's almost like I haven't been billed for it. Is there a delay in Amazon, or the app, that will take awhile to show up or did I just get a free show?

2) I went to the "Save to VCR Feature" and if I select that option it shows that the recording is less time then the actual time. If it took me 59 minutes to download a 1 1/2 hour movie then the screen says "Duration 59 minutes." Yes, I got all of the movie - the green timer bar shows 1 1/2 hours and I watched the full show - it's just the "Duration" when trying to use the "Save To VCR" feature.

What a painless app you've got Doug, thanks again!
Any new releases on the way soon?​
..............................................................


----------



## superdlux

dswallow said:


> You want the IP address it's running on to be the one that is on the same subnet as the TiVo receivers. You also want the port that it's using to not be blocked by any sort of firewall.
> 
> Normally it should use port 7288. But if that port is in use by another program, it'll pick a different port at random. You can specify a specific port with the command line parameter "--port <port>" and that way you can open that up specifically on your firewall.
> 
> Now the whole process that is used to find the service uses multicast IP packets sent via UDP to port 5353 (the MultiCast DNS port). So port 5353 also needs to be open on a computer-based firewall.


No firewall. I am using a Wireless Router however. Should I be adjusting something in my Router settings. I already have my TiVos set up with Static IPs


----------



## dig_duggler

superdlux said:


> No firewall. I am using a Wireless Router however. Should I be adjusting something in my Router settings. I already have my TiVos set up with Static IPs


Is the ip reported from your terminal _very_ similar to the one on your tivo? Just the last few numbers are different?


----------



## crowfan

My router's DHCP is set up to give out numbers in the range of 192.168.2.2 - 192.168.2.100.

All of my TiVos and my Mac fall in the first 10 numbers in that range. I think this is right, but I'm still not seeing anything on the TiVos.


----------



## crowfan

Uh, OK all of a sudden it just worked. I didn't do anything differently, I swear. 



But I had to leave Terminal running. If I tried to close it, it told me it would Terminate all processes. So I cancelled, and UoD was still running. But I can back, closed it, and this time I terminated everything, and UoD disappeared from my menu.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

crowfan said:


> But I had to leave Terminal running. If I tried to close it, it told me it would Terminate all processes. So I cancelled, and UoD was still running. But I can back, closed it, and this time I terminated everything, and UoD disappeared from my menu.


When you use run.sh, do you follow it with an ampersand on the command line, like this:



Code:


./run.sh &

If you don't, you'll get the behavior you describe.


----------



## crowfan

Just tried again.

If I run it with the ampersand, I can close the terminal window, but I can't see the UoD entry on the TiVo.

If I leave the ampersand off, and run the script that way, I can see the UoD entry on the TiVo.


----------



## superdlux

dig_duggler said:


> Is the ip reported from your terminal _very_ similar to the one on your tivo? Just the last few numbers are different?


All my IPs are in the same range. my TiVos have been assigned .102 and .103. I don't have any problems with Tivo Desktop nor Toast Tivo to Go, nor Tivo Decode Manager.

Only Unbox


----------



## mchabura

MichaelK said:


> sorry to wander but seriously -
> 
> Doug if you are looking to become a full time HME developer- then I'd pay for a sirius thingie too- LOL
> 
> pay vs donate- btw.
> 
> Just a heads up- it seems maybe you can make money at HME apps
> http://store.homeseer.com/store/TiVo-Plug-In-P290C74.aspx
> 
> $70 bucks for a plugin for home automation software. although i guess we dont know if they are making money....


I would gladly donate/pay for a Sirius app! That would be awesome!


----------



## rdrrepair

mchabura said:


> I would gladly donate/pay for a Sirius app! That would be awesome!


I've asked too & I would pay for one and test it out. It seems that you can do XM but no-one want to tackle the Sirius app.

I have a WMP plugin for Sirius. It works great. I wish I was smart enough to reverse engineer something like that for TiVo. The WMP plugin connects to Sirius and has a pop up screen for the password. After the password gets entered the first time it keeps it in play for future use.


----------



## dig_duggler

crowfan said:


> Just tried again.
> 
> If I run it with the ampersand, I can close the terminal window, but I can't see the UoD entry on the TiVo.
> 
> If I leave the ampersand off, and run the script that way, I can see the UoD entry on the TiVo.


I'm actually seeing the same thing. Close terminal (no warning as w/out '&' about terminating processes) the UoD application shuts down in the dock and the process is gone.


----------



## windracer

dig_duggler said:


> I'm actually seeing the same thing. Close terminal (no warning as w/out '&' about terminating processes) the UoD application shuts down in the dock and the process is gone.


On Linux, if you want background processes (i.e., those started with &) to stay running when the terminal session ends, you need to run it through nohup. For example:

$ nohup run.sh &

This will create a nohup.out file in the current directory that contains the console logging.

Maybe you have to do something similar on the Mac?


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson

You don't normally need to run w/nohup on the Mac (in fact, a quick test here shows that it doesn't really seem to make a difference.)


----------



## s2kdave

Hi Doug, saw the new 0.20 version. I can't help but smile at the new features. :up: What we really should do is combine forces rather than building the exact same product mostly made out of the exact same code. What do you think?

David


----------



## dswallow

s2kdave said:


> Hi Doug, saw the new 0.20 version. I can't help but smile at the new features. :up: What we really should do is combine forces rather than building the exact same product mostly made out of the exact same code. What do you think?


For a little while, at least, it's actually been somewhat helpful to have a driving force to make enhancements. 

But hold that thought for a bit... things keep undergoing some major changes right now and I'm not quite done with some stuff I've been working towards. (0.21 will be posted before the night's over).


----------



## morac

I figured I'd try out the preview download in 0.20 and was kind of surprised nothing happened when I selected it until I looked at the log and saw an error about ffmpeg.exe not being found. It looks like ffmpeg.exe was never included.

I added a copy I had from tivo.net and then tried to download a trailer again and still got nothing. It looks like it downloaded the .flv file but failed on the convert.

There was this error in the log:


> INFO Thread-6 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] .\trailers\B000HKWD12.flv: I/O error occured
> INFO Thread-6 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.


I used Norton Unerase to recover the .flv files that were deleted and they play fine so I looked in the unBoxLog.txt file and found the command used to do the convert and manually ran it and got the following:



> Seems that stream 1 comes from film source: 1000.00 (1000/1) -> 29.97 (30000/100
> 1)
> Input #0, flv, from '.\trailers\B000HPD60E.flv':
> Duration: 00:02:18.7, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 64 kb/s
> Stream #0.0: Audio: mp3, 22050 Hz, stereo, 64 kb/s
> Stream #0.1: Video: vp6f, yuv420p, 320x240, 29.97 fps(r)
> Unable for find a suitable output format for 'Unbox'


I thought an output format of 'Unbox' sounded weird so I looked at the command line and found a possible issue (added bold for emphasis):


> .\ffmpeg.exe -i .\trailers\B000HKWD12.flv -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 4096K -aspect 4:3 -s 720x480 -comment *Amazon Unbox* -ac 2 -ab 192 -ar 44100 -f vob .\trailers\B000HKWD12.mpg


When I changed the command line to add quotes around the comment as such


> .\ffmpeg.exe -i .\trailers\B000HKWD12.flv -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 4096K -aspect 4:3 -s 720x480 -comment *"Amazon Unbox"* -ac 2 -ab 192 -ar 44100 -f vob .\trailers\B000HKWD12.mpg


ffmpeg started transcoding fine. BTW transcoding slowed my system to a crawl. It might be a good idea to make it a lower priority process somehow.

I then took the converted file and put it in the previews directory (it probably should go there and not to the trailers directory), and it showed up on my TiVo in the "Amazon Unbox Previews" PC and I could select and play it. I was impressed that it had title and description data as well, very nice.

So it looks like either you are using a different version of ffmpeg.exe (which wasn't included) or you need to add quotes around the comment. Also the output mpeg needs to be in the previews directory (assuming it isn't moved there after transcoding).

Other than that it seems to work well. Very nice.


----------



## dswallow

Very strange. What version of ffmpeg.exe are you using? I've had strangeness with the two latest builds (no audio) and ended up using a version named ffmpeg_mp2.exe that was from release 7215 code. I think it was distributed with Tivo.net, too.

The command line that was printed in the log wasn't really what's used to run the program, it's just printing out the parameters for convenience and not accounting for parameters with embedded spaces, but the method it's invoked in the operating system shouldn't have that problem.

In any case, it's just a stupid comment so in version 0.21 I simply removed the space so there's no chance it'll cause trouble for anyone anymore. 

For Windows, this is the ffmpeg I'd recommend, since it seems to actually work, at least for me: https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185

(And yes, ffmpeg.exe is not included since it'll vary by platform. I'm going to provide links to suggested binaries on the web site.)


----------



## rdrrepair

Downloaded and installed. Nice, very nice.

I had 2 *Unbox on Demand* showing up in the *Music, Photos, Products & More* area until I re-started the computer.

You might also want to go into detail on TiVoToGo enabled receivers. If someone downloads the app and doesn't have this then they will be scratching their heads.

Not for use with S3 receivers etc...


----------



## dswallow

Version 0.21 is at www.unboxondemand.com now.

Mainly it just adds a way to customize the screen boundaries for each individual receiver so that you can eliminate overscan issues as needed but those with digital displays can take advantage of 100% of the available screen area if they want.


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> Downloaded and installed. Nice, very nice.
> 
> I had 2 *Unbox on Demand* showing up in the *Music, Photos, Products & More* area until I re-started the computer.
> 
> You might also want to go into detail on TiVoToGo enabled receivers. If someone downloads the app and doesn't have this then they will be scratching their heads.
> 
> Not for use with S3 receivers etc...


Yes, there definitely needs to be some better instructions giving all the details, especially for someone jumping in it now rather than learning the features as they get introduced version-by-version.


----------



## morac

dswallow said:


> Very strange. What version of ffmpeg.exe are you using? I've had strangeness with the two latest builds (no audio) and ended up using a version named ffmpeg_mp2.exe that was from release 7215 code. I think it was distributed with Tivo.net, too.


I was using the ffmpeg.exe that came with TiVo.Net, but I went and downloaded the one from the link you provided and upgraded UnboxOnDemand to 0.21 and am getting an I/O error.

I get this same error if I use the command line from the log below and the input file doesn't exist. If the file exists (I restored it), then it converts fine when I manually paste the command line into the command prompt window.

But automatic conversion is failing every time. 
Does it try to run that command from the bin directory? 
I do notice the "Done downloading video" message is spit out after the transcoding attempt in the log. Is it possible it is executing the command to transcode before the download completes?

Here's the logs from when I selected to preview the show Enterprise (personal info CENSORED).



> INFO Acceptor [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.ItemScreen] EpisodeListScreen.action=push
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.ItemDetailsCache] get cache: B000HKWD12 : Enterprise is set in the 22nd century, nearly 100 years before James T. Kirk, during the early pioneering days of deep space exploration, when interstellar travel is in its infancy and the United Federation of Planets is still decades away. Captain Jonathan Archer is the prototype for Starfleet captains to come; he's bold, intensely curious and eager to venture where no man has gone before. Unlike the seasoned, sometimes unflappable officers of the 24th century, the crew of Enterprise exhibits a sense of wonder and excitement, as well as a little trepidation about the strange things they'll encounter. With their star charts mostly empty, they'll have to prove they are ready for life among the stars.
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] getVideoPreview B000HKWD12
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseResultScreen] purchase: B000HKWD12 : $0.00
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] Start downloading video from http://amazon-999.vo.llnwd.net/d2/v...4a4d67373f7ccb3 to .\previews\B000HKWD12.flv
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] Login: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] Login form post: HTTP/1.0 302 MovedTemporarily
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] Logon cookies:
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] - ubid-main=CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] - x-main=CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] - session-id-time=CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] - session-id=CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] Redirect target: https://www.amazon.com/gp/ays/103-1110337-3133401
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] Redirect: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] DownloadMediaLibrary
> WARN master [org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodBase] Going to buffer response body of large or unknown size. Using getResponseBodyAsStream instead is recommended.
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] YourMediaLibrary.ParseAmazonPageOffset
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] library 0: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] library 1: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] library 2: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] library 3: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] library 4: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] library 5: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.YourMediaLibrary] library 6: CENSORED
> INFO master [com.unboxondemand.amazon.AmazonUnboxService] DownloadMediaLibrary get: 0 : HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] Start transcoding video from .\previews\B000HKWD12.flv to .\previews\B000HKWD12.mpg
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] .\ffmpeg.exe -i .\previews\B000HKWD12.flv -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b 4096K -aspect 4:3 -s 720x480 -comment AmazonUnbox -ac 2 -ab 192 -ar 44100 -f vob .\previews\B000HKWD12.mpg
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] FFmpeg version SVN-r7215, Copyright (c) 2000-2006 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] configuration: --extra-cflags=-I/static/include --extra-ldflags=-L/static/lib --enable-memalign-hack --enable-mp3lame --enable-xvid --enable-a52 --enable-libogg --enable-vorbis --enable-faac --enable-faad --enable-x264 --enable-pp --enable-amr_wb --enable-amr_nb --enable-avisynth --enable-dts --enable-libgsm --enable-gpl
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] libavutil version: 49.1.0
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] libavcodec version: 51.25.0
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] libavformat version: 51.6.0
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] built on Dec 3 2006 00:27:56, gcc: 3.4.6
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] .\previews\B000HKWD12.flv: I/O error occured
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
> INFO Thread-11 [com.unboxondemand.hme.app.PurchaseSelectScreen] Done downloading video.


----------



## dswallow

morac, apaprently I made a bad assumption when I went to the relative directory name instead of an absolute one and ffmpeg isn't defaulting where I expected.

If you edit your unboxOnDemand.properties file so there's a line pointing to the full path to the directory to store the previews, it should work.

videoServer.folder=<fullpathtofolder>

(use forward slashes in the path, or a double-backslash everywhere you want a backslash)

This will be fixed in version 0.22 so that you can specify the relative paths and the program will make sure to use an absolute path when calling ffmpeg.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> This will be fixed in version 0.22 so that you can specify the relative paths and the program will make sure to use an absolute path when calling ffmpeg.


Just downloaded 0.22.

I have this running on a series 2 & series 3. When viewing the graphics and fonts on an S3 it looks great - When viewing on my S2 it seems very big. I know you can increase the font size... can you make it smaller? Will this be box specific?

BTW: The Screen Metrics is a great add-on!!! :up:


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> Just downloaded 0.22.
> 
> I have this running on a series 2 & series 3. When viewing the graphics and fonts on an S3 it looks great - When viewing on my S2 it seems very big. I know you can increase the font size... can you make it smaller? Will this be box specific?
> 
> BTW: The Screen Metrics is a great add-on!!! :up:


I will be adding customization of fonts/sizes/colors and backgrounds and they'll be receiver-specific settings.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> I will be adding customization of fonts/sizes/colors and backgrounds and they'll be receiver-specific settings.


We will be able to change the backgrounds? Too cool. Anything on changing out or editing some of the icons too. I don't see an icon or picture folder.


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> We will be able to change the backgrounds? Too cool. Anything on changing out or editing some of the icons too. I don't see an icon or picture folder.


If you want to go to the trouble...

The unboxOnDemand.jar file is where everything is kept. A jar file is really also a zip file, so you can unzip the whole thing into a folder, change out any of the graphics files -- just keep them the same name and the same type and the same resolution -- then zip it all back up, rename it to a "jar" and replace the original.

You can change the backgrounds that way too, but you need to generate a single-frame mpeg from them.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=342692

ffmpeg -r 29.97 -b 1800 -aspect 4x3 -i input.png output.vob
then rename output.vob to output.mpg


----------



## morac

Just confirming that 0.22 now works fine with downloading and transcoding previews. Nice job.

It would be nice if there was an option to run ffmpeg at a lower priority so it doesn't tie up all the CPU time, but it only takes about a minute or two to transcode so it's not terrible.

Just out of curiosity, have considered lowering the output resolution and bitrate? While 720x480 4096 kb/s is a good output quality for DVD, it's kind of overkill for a flash video file with an original format of 320x240 at 24 fps. The transcoding would be quicker and the mpeg would take less space if you used one of the lower resolution supported by the TiVo. I tried 352x480 at 2048 kb/s and it looked pretty good (only slightly worse than 720x480 4096 kb/s).

Maybe you can make it customizable?


----------



## dswallow

morac said:


> Just confirming that 0.22 now works fine with downloading and transcoding previews. Nice job.
> 
> It would be nice if there was an option to run ffmpeg at a lower priority so it doesn't tie up all the CPU time, but it only takes about a minute or two to transcode so it's not terrible.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have considered lowering the output resolution and bitrate? While 720x480 4096 kb/s is a good output quality for DVD, it's kind of overkill for a flash video file with an original format of 320x240 at 24 fps. The transcoding would be quicker and the mpeg would take less space if you used one of the lower resolution supported by the TiVo. I tried 352x480 at 2048 kb/s and it looked pretty good (only slightly worse than 720x480 4096 kb/s).
> 
> Maybe you can make it customizable?


I tried your suggested settings and it doesn't seem to make any apparent difference. It's not like the quality is that great to begin with! I could make a certain amount of it customizable, I suppose. Unless someone chimes in with a reason not to, I'll use your settings for now. Though I did compromise on the bitrate and drop only to 3072K.

Java doesn't provide a way to set the priority of a process... couldn't find anything whatsoever. I tried having the thread that launches the process at a low priority to see if it might propogate to the new process and it didn't. So I don't think there's any way for me to provide that ability. If you know of one, point me to it. All I might suggest is compiling a version of ffmpeg that runs at a lower priority and using that from the app. Considering the 33,054 command line parameters that exist for ffmpeg, I'm surprised there isn't one to set the priority already.


----------



## windracer

So what's the benefit of using the wrappers if I already have the app working through Galleon? Just curious.


----------



## gonzotek

dswallow said:


> If you want to go to the trouble...
> 
> The unboxOnDemand.jar file is where everything is kept. A jar file is really also a zip file, so you can unzip the whole thing into a folder, change out any of the graphics files -- just keep them the same name and the same type and the same resolution -- then zip it all back up, rename it to a "jar" and replace the original.
> 
> You can change the backgrounds that way too, but you need to generate a single-frame mpeg from them.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=342692
> 
> ffmpeg -r 29.97 -b 1800 -aspect 4x3 -i input.png output.vob
> then rename output.vob to output.mpg


Does mkloop.com still work too?

/edit n/m: the linked thread explains it in the first post, sorry for not reading before posting. For others: mkloop.com will not accept (and consequently produce) hi-def backgrounds. ffmpeg can do it with the provided command, however.


----------



## dswallow

windracer said:


> So what's the benefit of using the wrappers if I already have the app working through Galleon? Just curious.


If you're happy with it working through Galleon, and that does what you need, I don't think there's really any difference/benefit of one way over another.


----------



## s2kdave

gonzotek said:


> Does mkloop.com still work too?
> 
> /edit n/m: the linked thread explains it in the first post, sorry for not reading before posting. For others: mkloop.com will not accept (and consequently produce) hi-def backgrounds. ffmpeg can do it with the provided command, however.


Not for 720p, no. mkloop.com restricts the image size to 480i. That's why I had to figure out how to do it using ffmpeg. It works perfectly fine for a series 2 machine though. Although I remember not getting as good a quality on mkloop.com as the ffmpeg version.

Edit: Doh! I guess you're not the only one that didn't read the full post. I'm caught red handed. 

David


----------



## Fofer

For some reason, with one of the newer versions, this stopped working for me. I'm on a Mac, running OS X 10.4.9 and have all the latest software updates, including Java 1.5. Software firewall is off. No other network weirdness, and my TiVo can see TiVoDesktop (music and pictures) running on a different iMac in my home network just fine.

I downloaded version 0.22 of Unbox On Demand and did a fresh install. Edited the config file. And tried launching it via terminal as well as Dennis Wilkinson's double-clickable icon. Still, nothing shows up on my TiVo. I tried rebooting the TiVo too.

Any advice or clues on what to do to troubleshoot?


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> For some reason, with one of the newer versions, this stopped working for me. I'm on a Mac, running OS X 10.4.9 and have all the latest software updates, including Java 1.5. Software firewall is off. No other network weirdness, and my TiVo can see TiVoDesktop (music and pictures) running on a different iMac in my home network just fine.
> 
> I downloaded version 0.22 of Unbox On Demand and did a fresh install. Edited the config file. And tried launching it via terminal as well as Dennis Wilkinson's double-clickable icon. Still, nothing shows up on my TiVo. I tried rebooting the TiVo too.
> 
> Any advice or clues on what to do to troubleshoot?


I'd start off by deleting the current log file, starting the app, then looking in the log file before you look for the app on the TiVo menu. You should see the IP address and port it's binding to and if there's any other messages worth noting in the beginning. Make sure it's an IP address on the right subnet where your TiVos are connected. Then go access the Music, Photos, Products & More page then look again in the log file to see if there was any additional messages -- normally you'd see the access of the icon.png file at that point. You could try telnetting to the IP address/port it shows to see if it opens the socket or not.


----------



## Fofer

After I delete the unboxLog.txt file, and start the app again, a new log file is not created. And when I type *./run.sh status* it says: "Unbox On Demand is not running."


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> After I delete the unboxLog.txt file, and start the app again, a new log file is not created. And when I type *./run.sh status* it says: "Unbox On Demand is not running."


We probably need a Mac or Unix person who's a techie to step in and look it over. This stuff came from the developers of the wrapper I started using. Perhaps there's some files needing to be marked executable that aren't? Like the various wrapper* files for your platform and libwrapper* files as well?

Is there a wrapper.log file around there?


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> Is there a wrapper.log file around there?


Yes, this is what I have in there:



PHP:


STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:54:06 | --> Wrapper Started as Daemon
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:54:06 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:07 | Wrapper (Version 3.2.3) http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:07 |   Copyright 1999-2006 Tanuki Software, Inc.  All Rights Reserved.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:07 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:07 | HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:07 | Video server will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:07 | Video server is listening on port 49594
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:07 | Preview queue will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:08 | LOG: added factory
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:54:08 | MDNS: http://10.211.55.2:7288/unboxOnDemand/
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:55:43 | --> Wrapper Started as Daemon
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:55:43 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:44 | Wrapper (Version 3.2.3) http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:44 |   Copyright 1999-2006 Tanuki Software, Inc.  All Rights Reserved.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:44 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:44 | HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:44 | Video server will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:44 | Video server is listening on port 49601
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:44 | Preview queue will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:45 | LOG: added factory
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:55:45 | MDNS: http://10.211.55.2:49602/unboxOnDemand/
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:56:08 | --> Wrapper Started as Daemon
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:56:08 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:08 | Wrapper (Version 3.2.3) http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:08 |   Copyright 1999-2006 Tanuki Software, Inc.  All Rights Reserved.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:08 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:08 | HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:09 | Video server will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:09 | Video server is listening on port 49609
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:09 | Preview queue will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:09 | LOG: added factory
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:56:09 | MDNS: http://10.211.55.2:49610/unboxOnDemand/
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | --> Wrapper Started as Daemon
STATUS | wrapper  | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | Launching a JVM...
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | Wrapper (Version 3.2.3) http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 |   Copyright 1999-2006 Tanuki Software, Inc.  All Rights Reserved.
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | 
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | Video server will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | Video server is listening on port 49633
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:04 | Preview queue will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:05 | LOG: added factory
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 19:58:05 | MDNS: http://10.211.55.2:49634/unboxOnDemand/
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1 >= 1
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:432)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord.suppressedBy(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSOutgoing.addAnswer(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.handleQuery(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1 >= 1
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:432)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord.suppressedBy(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSOutgoing.addAnswer(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.handleQuery(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1 >= 1
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:432)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord.suppressedBy(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSOutgoing.addAnswer(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.handleQuery(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | Exception in thread "JmDNS.SocketListener" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 1 >= 1
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.util.Vector.elementAt(Vector.java:432)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSRecord.suppressedBy(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.DNSOutgoing.addAnswer(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS.handleQuery(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at javax.jmdns.JmDNS$SocketListener.run(Unknown Source)
INFO   | jvm 1    | 2007/04/15 21:29:25 | 	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)


----------



## cgoldst

dswallow:
I have downloaded and used your very useful program for several days now. I works fine for me except that periodically (every day or so) the program disappears from the TiVo list of programs requiring me to reinstall. Any Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer, is your TiVo receiver on the same physical network as the IP 10.211.55.2 (presumably 10.211.55.*)?


----------



## dswallow

cgoldst said:


> dswallow:
> I have downloaded and used your very useful program for several days now. I works fine for me except that periodically (every day or so) the program disappears from the TiVo list of programs requiring me to reinstall. Any Suggestions? Thanks.


Are you using Windows? Did you install it as a service? If for somew reason it's stopping, you can restart it from the Services applet (Start / Control Panel / Administrative Tools / Services), It'd be listed under "Unbox On Demand", just right-click on it and pick start.

If you're using a different platform, I'd need to know some specifics about how you've installed it and how you run it.

As for why it would be stopping, I'd need to see the unboxLog.txt file. If you could zip it up and email it to me at [email protected] the next time you notice it's stopped, that'd help diagnose the problem.


----------



## cgoldst

dswallow said:


> Are you using Windows? Did you install it as a service? If for somew reason it's stopping, you can restart it from the Services applet (Start / Control Panel / Administrative Tools / Services), It'd be listed under "Unbox On Demand", just right-click on it and pick start.
> 
> Yes I am using Windows and the suggested start procedure will help. I'll try to get you the log next time it occurs. Thanks.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> Fofer, is your TiVo receiver on the same physical network as the IP 10.211.55.2 (presumably 10.211.55.*)?


No... the IP scheme of my network is 10.0.1.*
Looking at my router's DHCP table, it's current IP is 10.0.1.133.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> No... the IP scheme of my network is 10.0.1.*
> Looking at my router's DHCP table, it's current IP is 10.0.1.133.


Then you need to identify to the app the specific interface it should bind to.

You can do that by editing the wrapper.conf file.

Look for the line at the end of the first section:

#wrapper.app.parameter.3=--intf 192.168.3.30

Remove the "#" and change the IP address to be the IP of your computer on that interface (10.0.1.whatever).


----------



## Fofer

Okay, did that. (That step wasn't necessary for me before, BTW.)

Still no dice, though.

In any case, a new error log file was created, here it is.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Okay, did that. (That step wasn't necessary for me before, BTW.)
> 
> Still no dice, though.
> 
> In any case, a new error log file was created, here it is.


Could you try version 0.23 now... and check that wrapper.conf line again to make sure it's got the valid computer IP address specified correctly because the log file doesn't seem to show that part of the application initializing.

BTW, the code initializing the binding just looks for one local and one non-local interface to bind to, and it seems to just grab the first of each it comes to when looking through all your network devices. I'm not sure what could affect the order of things on different platforms, but perhaps any settings change might somehow affect the order the OS will return them in.


----------



## Fofer

Tried version 0.23. Checked the wrapper.conf line again and removed the # sign, changed the IP to 10.0.1.101 (the current IP of my laptop.) It appears that I'm not able to actually start the app. When I follow the ReadMe and type *./run.sh &* I get this:



> [1] 27518
> [fofermbp:/Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin] fofer% Usage: ./run.sh { console | start | stop | restart | status | dump }


when I check status or try to "restart" it says it wasn't running.

and when I type *./run.sh start*
I get this:


> Starting Unbox On Demand...
> ps: args: keyword not found
> ps: no valid keywords
> Removed stale pid file: /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/./unboxOnDemand.pid


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Tried version 0.23. Checked the wrapper.conf line again and removed the # sign, changed the IP to 10.0.1.101 (the current IP of my laptop.) It appears that I'm not able to actually start the app. When I follow the ReadMe and type *./run.sh &* I get this:
> 
> when I check status or try to "restart" it says it wasn't running.
> 
> and when I type *./run.sh start*
> I get this:


According to the developer of the wrapper, there's a fix for the script to get it to work on Mac OS X properly... apparently the "ps" command doesn't have an "args" keyword as it does on Unix, so that was the problem.

I grabbed a copy of the fixed script and updated it for the app-specific items, so try this version of run.sh and let me know what happens.

Also I believe you can start it with "run.sh console" to see output while the script runs and anything from the app itself.


----------



## rdrrepair

Downloaded 0.23 the search feature is getting info 2 times faster!!!

I am now receiving 24 hits per 1.5 seconds instead of the 10-12 before in the same time request! Good work!


----------



## crowfan

Doug,

I just did a fresh install of 0.23. I removed the # from that line in the wrapper.conf file, and replaced the IP address with the IP address of my Mac (192.168.x.y - I edited the actual IP address cause I'm not sure if I should post that?). I ran it with "./run.sh console" and here is what I got:



Code:


Running Unbox On Demand...
wrapper  | --> Wrapper Started as Console
wrapper  | Launching a JVM...
jvm 1    | Wrapper (Version 3.2.3) [url]http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org[/url]
jvm 1    |   Copyright 1999-2006 Tanuki Software, Inc.  All Rights Reserved.
jvm 1    | 
jvm 1    | HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
jvm 1    | Video server will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
jvm 1    | Video server is listening on port 49528
jvm 1    | Preview queue will use folder /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin/previews
jvm 1    | UnboxApplicationFactory initialized
jvm 1    | com.tivo.hme.interfaces.IArgumentList$BadArgumentException: don't understand --intf 192.168.x.y
jvm 1    |      at com.tivo.hme.host.util.ArgumentList.checkForIllegalFlags(ArgumentList.java:208)
jvm 1    |      at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.createFactory(Main.java:392)
jvm 1    |      at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:151)
jvm 1    |      at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.<init>(Main.java:60)
jvm 1    |      at com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main.main(Main.java:534)
jvm 1    |      at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
jvm 1    |      at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
jvm 1    |      at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
jvm 1    |      at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
jvm 1    |      at org.tanukisoftware.wrapper.WrapperSimpleApp.run(WrapperSimpleApp.java:240)
jvm 1    |      at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:613)
jvm 1    | error: don't understand --intf 192.168.x.y
jvm 1    | usage: Main [options] class
jvm 1    | 
jvm 1    | Options:
jvm 1    |  --port <port>         listen on a specific port
jvm 1    |  --intf <interface>    listen on a specific interface
jvm 1    |  --nomdns <interface>  listen on a specific interface, without mdns
jvm 1    |  --launcher <file>     start factories listed in file
jvm 1    |  --jars <dir>          scan directory for HME app jar files
jvm 1    |  --jar <jarfile>       start factory for the given jar
wrapper  | <-- Wrapper Stopped

I don't really understand what I'm looking at here, but this line stood out:



Code:


error: don't understand --intf 192.168.x.y


----------



## dswallow

crowfan said:


> I don't really understand what I'm looking at here, but this line stood out:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> error: don't understand --intf 192.168.x.y


I feel at a loss to help because that all works under Windows OK. So maybe it's something like wrapper.conf needing to have no LF's. Can you run it through a dos2unix text file conversion and see if that helps? if you comment out that line does it run OK, but just with the wrong IP binding?

One other idea... try splitting the two parts of the "--intf" parameter up... so you end up with this in your wrapper.conf file:

wrapper.app.parameter.1=com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main
wrapper.app.parameter.2=com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication
wrapper.app.parameter.3=--intf
wrapper.app.parameter.4=192.168.3.30

(with your IP address, of course -- BTW, no problem posting private IP addresses, they're inaccessible from the public internet so no harm is done)


----------



## crowfan

dswallow said:


> if you comment out that line does it run OK, but just with the wrong IP binding?


Yup, that's what happens if I comment it out.



> One other idea... try splitting the two parts of the "--intf" parameter up... so you end up with this in your wrapper.conf file:
> 
> wrapper.app.parameter.1=com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main
> wrapper.app.parameter.2=com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication
> wrapper.app.parameter.3=--intf
> wrapper.app.parameter.4=192.168.3.30


I tried that, and it runs OK, and is binding to the right IP address, but again I run into the problem where I have to leave Terminal open. If I try to quit Terminal, I have to terminate the processes. If I do, the UoD entry disappears from the TiVo menu.



> (with your IP address, of course -- BTW, no problem posting private IP addresses, they' re inaccessible from the public internet so no harm is done)


Thanks, I thought that was the case but I didn't want to chance it.


----------



## dswallow

crowfan said:


> I tried that, and it runs OK, and is binding to the right IP address, but again I run into the problem where I have to leave Terminal open. If I try to quit Terminal, I have to terminate the processes. If I do, the UoD entry disappears from the TiVo menu.


Even if you do "./run.sh start" closing terminal kills it?

Maybe something on this page might help: http://wrapper.tanukisoftware.org/doc/english/launch-nix.html


----------



## crowfan

Ah, that works.

I was running it with "console" so I could see the IP address. Running it with "start" works.


----------



## supasta

Sorry if this was mentioned...

Doug, your webpage is down...

I am eager to get the newest version of this program (I am stuck at .11!)


----------



## jfh3

Web page is more than down - can't find the server ...


----------



## dswallow

Sorry about that... DNS had stopped for some reason... noticed it around 10:30am. It should have been working the rest of the day (as well as now).

I just put up version 0.24 about an hour ago. Just cleaning little things up from the last few days enhancements, but worth the update even from 0.23, I think.

www.unboxondemand.com


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> I just put up version 0.24 about an hour ago. Just cleaning little things up from the last few days enhancements, but worth the update even from 0.23, I think.


I noticed the return rate went down from 24 to 20 since version .23  It's not like I can read 20 return per 1.5 seconds anyway so that is very minor. 

Nicer ability to read the description. When you hit the page down button it will drop down all the way and leave one extra line. :up:

Bigger buttons. Looks a lot crisper and more refined. Speed have increased for rental/buy. 

I also noticed that since .23 the S3 no longer displays the unbox icon in the "Now Playing List" but the S2 still does. Seeing that the S3 won't do preview that is a nice touch.


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> I noticed the return rate went down from 24 to 20 since version .23  It's not like I can read 20 return per 1.5 seconds anyway so that is very minor.


No it didn't, there's actually 2 different kinds of searches -- the "Movies for Rent", "Movies for Purchase" and "TV by Content Provider" items grab the data from the Amazon web site at 24 items per page. The others grab the data from Amazon's E-Commerce Services at 20 items/page (formerly 10).



rdrrepair said:


> I also noticed that since .23 the S3 no longer displays the unbox icon in the "Now Playing List" but the S2 still does. Seeing that the S3 won't do preview that is a nice touch.


To my knowledge the Now Playing item should never have shown up on an S3. If in the System Information screen your S3 had been showing "a,a,a" instead of "i,i,i" perhaps that's why. Some people have reported that, at least for a short while, their S3's were configured that way for some reason, which would've affected it showing up in the Now Playing list.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> According to the developer of the wrapper, there's a fix for the script to get it to work on Mac OS X properly... apparently the "ps" command doesn't have an "args" keyword as it does on Unix, so that was the problem.
> 
> I grabbed a copy of the fixed script and updated it for the app-specific items, so try this version of run.sh and let me know what happens.
> 
> Also I believe you can start it with "run.sh console" to see output while the script runs and anything from the app itself.


As it turns out I didn't get a chance to try this version of run.sh. I just downloaded a fresh install of UnboxOnDemand, version .24, set it up, and it appears to be running fine again. I didn't even have to change the #wrapper.app.parameter.3 line. It just works. :up:

I do notice that some TV shows aren't making themselves available for purchase. (And yes, I have 1-click turned on.) For example, South Park doesn't seem to work. I wanted to buy the "Make Love Not Warcraft" episode. The only option I see is "Download Preview" -- and I'm on an S3, so even that function/choice is moot. I logged into Amazon and see I could buy the episode from there, though, and yes, it's available for TiVo's. Other shows seem to work fine though (although I haven't yet pulled the trigger on another purchase.) So what's up with South Park?

(Lastly, a feature request, until the S3 can handle TiVoToGo, how about preventing the "Download Preview" menu from appearing at all in UnBoxOnDemand? Since it won't work anyway and might only serve to confuse. Or taunt.  )


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> (Lastly, a feature request, until the S3 can handle TiVoToGo, how about preventing the "Download Preview" menu from appearing at all in UnBoxOnDemand? Since it won't work anyway and might only serve to confuse. Or taunt.  )


That's there. Just add "previewQueue.enabled=false" to unboxOnDemand.properties.

Though actually I broke it with this last release when I changed the "Preview/Buy/Rent" button formatting and forgot to pay attention to the enable setting, though it does still eliminate the choice from the purchase screen. It'll be fixed in a new version today.


----------



## Fofer

Trying to buy an episode of Comedy Central Stand Up, "Mitch Hedberg." When I go to confirm, I immediately get this error:

"The expected response from the Amazon server was not encountered. Your purchase may have completed properly. Please check your Amazon account directly and confirm that the order was placed. We apologize for the inconvenience."

When I check my Amazon account directly, it appears that the purchase wasn't made. I've tried 3 times now, all with the same result.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> I do notice that some TV shows aren't making themselves available for purchase. (And yes, I have 1-click turned on.) For example, South Park doesn't seem to work. I wanted to buy the "Make Love Not Warcraft" episode. The only option I see is "Download Preview" -- and I'm on an S3, so even that function/choice is moot. I logged into Amazon and see I could buy the episode from there, though, and yes, it's available for TiVo's. Other shows seem to work fine though (although I haven't yet pulled the trigger on another purchase.) So what's up with South Park?


If I go online to http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LVKON6 (Make Love not Warcraft episode) and look at the options, I cannot choose a TiVo for a download destination.

This is just classic Amazon Unbox right now... not all episodes of a series with available episodes are available for TiVo and sometimes they'll pull something back that was available because of a technical issue and need to reencode.

Did you actually see your TiVo listed as a download option when you looked?

Were there any others you noticed?


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Trying to buy an episode of Comedy Central Stand Up, "Mitch Hedberg." When I go to confirm, I immediately get this error:
> 
> "The expected response from the Amazon server was not encountered. Your purchase may have completed properly. Please check your Amazon account directly and confirm that the order was placed. We apologize for the inconvenience."
> 
> When I check my Amazon account directly, it appears that the purchase wasn't made. I've tried 3 times now, all with the same result.


Can you zip and email me your unboxLog.txt file? [email protected]


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> Can you zip and email me your unboxLog.txt file? [email protected]


Sent.


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Sent.


Did you do something on your account recently, like change a credit card?

It's asking you to select or enter your billing address. It says you'll only have to do it once per credit card, so it seems like it's because something was changed on your account since you last placed an order.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> If I go online to http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LVKON6 (Make Love not Warcraft episode) and look at the options, I cannot choose a TiVo for a download destination.
> 
> This is just classic Amazon Unbox right now... not all episodes of a series with available episodes are available for TiVo and sometimes they'll pull something back that was available because of a technical issue and need to reencode.
> 
> Did you actually see your TiVo listed as a download option when you looked?
> 
> Were there any others you noticed?


I just dived in deeper and now I see the confusion. On Amazon's page for South Park, the first four episodes of Season 11 are in fact available for download to my TiVo, and those appear to be available via UnboxOnDemand too. But the older ones, from last season and earlier, I couldn't get via UOD, are also not showing my TiVo as a valid destination, on the Amazon.com page. I just assumed since thie first page (Season 11) showed my TiVo as a destination, that it'd be available for all South Parks. Bummer.

If I come across a specific discrepancy (available from webpage but not from UOD) I will let you know. But for now it appears that this is just an Unbox issue. I hope Amazon makes the TiVo offerings more consistent soon.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> Did you do something on your account recently, like change a credit card?
> 
> It's asking you to select or enter your billing address. It says you'll only have to do it once per credit card, so it seems like it's because something was changed on your account since you last placed an order.


Ah, that was it. Yeah, I cleaned up my list of associated credit cards when I was enabling 1-click. That was a couple of weeks ago but I haven't ordered anything since. I went in and assigned a proper billing address just now and tried again, and now it appears to have worked, the order went through. Just waiting for the download to appear... thanks for the help.


----------



## Fofer

Doug, you may want to amend the ReadMe, that the user must:

"(1) have one-click enabled on Amazon.com
(2) have an active credit card set in the default one-click profile, *with a billing address associated*"

(if only because Amazon allows a user to set up credit cards, and doesn't seem to ask for billing address until they actually try to complete an order. that's what apparently happened to me.)


----------



## timckelley

I wonder if there's a way for his software to detect the absense of a billing address and then display an appropriate error message.


----------



## dswallow

timckelley said:


> I wonder if there's a way for his software to detect the absense of a billing address and then display an appropriate error message.


Well, duh.  Of course, now that I know that there is such a message...


----------



## rdrrepair

I have been using every app since .01 and am excited that I have been having this much fun.

I have never gotten any of the video previews to download and am hoping for some guidance.

What exactly do I need to view these downloads? Fetch the downloads? 

I can see TiVoNet and Amazon Unbox on my now playing list. Now what do I need to do?

No detail is to small - no explanation is to long - no, you will not insult me if you're trying to help - make this as dumb as possible because I am missing some part of this!


----------



## dswallow

About the only thing that you really should have to do is to get a copy of ffmpeg.exe and place it in the appropriate place (or change the configuration file to point to where it is).

If you're using Windows, download ffmpeg from here: https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187185

That'll actually be "ffmpeg2_mp2.exe" so rename it to "ffmpeg.exe" and place it in the bin directory where the run.bat file is located for Unbox On Demand.

If you'd rather place ffpeg.exe somewhere else, just see the bottom of http://www.unboxondemand.com/support.asp for instructions on what to add to unboxOnDemand.properties to point to it.



rdrrepair said:


> I have been using every app since .01 and am excited that I have been having this much fun.
> 
> I have never gotten any of the video previews to download and am hoping for some guidance.
> 
> What exactly do I need to view these downloads? Fetch the downloads?
> 
> I can see TiVoNet and Amazon Unbox on my now playing list. Now what do I need to do?
> 
> No detail is to small - no explanation is to long - no, you will not insult me if you're trying to help - make this as dumb as possible because I am missing some part of this!


----------



## dswallow

Version 0.25 is now available at www.unboxondemand.com

This one adds support for the "Narrow by" options in some of the browse lists, so now you can drill down by things like categories, directors and content providers.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> Version 0.25 is now available at This one adds support for the "Narr...o search after the rental option is selected!


----------



## windracer

Did some experimenting tonight with 0.25.

Since I'm already using either pyTiVo or TiVo.Net for sending video back to my TiVo, it seemed redundant to have the unboxOnDemand server as well. So I put "videoServer.enabled=false" in my .properties file, leaving the preview functionality on.

This seems to work fine ... the previews download to the specified location and then I can pull them back through pyTiVo/ffmpeg and they play perfectly. What I noticed, though, is that the files show up in the NPL with their randomized Amazon filenames (i.e., B000HSGFWM). I take it that if I was using unboxOnDemand's server it would be using the corresponding .xml file to show the proper name? I could turn the videoServer back on but I just figured I would ask instead.


----------



## dswallow

windracer said:


> Did some experimenting tonight with 0.25.
> 
> Since I'm already using either pyTiVo or TiVo.Net for sending video back to my TiVo, it seemed redundant to have the unboxOnDemand server as well. So I put "videoServer.enabled=false" in my .properties file, leaving the preview functionality on.
> 
> This seems to work fine ... the previews download to the specified location and then I can pull them back through pyTiVo/ffmpeg and they play perfectly. What I noticed, though, is that the files show up in the NPL with their randomized Amazon filenames (i.e., B000HSGFWM). I take it that if I was using unboxOnDemand's server it would be using the corresponding .xml file to show the proper name? I could turn the videoServer back on but I just figured I would ask instead.


Yes, Unbox On Demand delivers the data to the TiVo so that the name and full synopsis of each preview appears in the Now Playing List. Other apps will just use the filename and provide no description. Unbox On Demand also will obey the sort order the TiVo requests, allowing you to sort by title or by reversed capture date (newest to oldest).

You're not feeding them through ffmpeg again with the other apps are you? What's stored has already been processed by ffmpeg so it's TiVo-compatible already.


----------



## jwc905

First let me say the fit and finish on this app is excellent and everything seems to work perfectly. The only thing that is giving me trouble is downloading the previews.

I'm running on Linux Fedora Core 4 with java 1.5 and I setup FFMPEG without a problem. Unfortunately when I try to run Unbox I get the log messages at the bottom of this message.

I've tried running as root and changing the videoServer port in the properties file, but nothing has helped. Does anyone have any tips for what might be happening here?

Thanks,
Jeff

Well I tried to include the java stack trace, but the forum claims it contains URL's and won't let me submit it. Here is a stripped down version with edits ('.' are ',' and sometimes 'h' is 'n'):

INFO WrapperSimpleAppMain [com,unboxondemand,hme,app,UnboxApplication] Video server will use folder <my preview directory>
ERROR WrapperSimpleAppMain [com,unboxondemand,hme,app,UnboxApplication] initVideoServer
java,net,BindException: Cannot assign requested address
at java,net,PlainSocketImpl,socketBind(Native Method)
at java,net,PlainSocketImpl,bind(PlainSocketImpl,java:359)
at java,net,ServerSocket,bind(ServerSocket,java:319)
at java,net,ServerSocket,<init>(ServerSocket,java:185)
at com,tivo,hme,host,nttp,server,NttpServer$PortInterface,<init>(NttpServer,java:204)
at com,tivo,hme,host,nttp,server,NttpServer$Port,<init>(NttpServer,java:169)
at com,tivo,hme,host,nttp,server,NttpServer,start(NttpServer,java:79)
at com,unboxondemand,hme,video,VideoServer,start(VideoServer,java:455)

.
.
.
INFO WrapperSimpleAppMain [com,unboxondemand,hme.app,UnboxApplication] ffmpeg location: <location of ffmpeg>
INFO WrapperSimpleAppMain [com,unboxondemand,hme,app,PurchaseSelectScreen] Preview queue will use folder <my preview directory>
.
.
.


----------



## dswallow

Jeff, the key error message there is "BindException: Cannot assign requested address" and that usually comes up when you've edited the configuration file (wrapper.conf in this case, unless you're using a different script to invoke the Java app) and specified an IP address that isn't bound to one of your network adapters. What you want there is the IP address of the computer on the network adapter that your TiVo is using.


----------



## windracer

dswallow said:


> You're not feeding them through ffmpeg again with the other apps are you? What's stored has already been processed by ffmpeg so it's TiVo-compatible already.


Ah, ok, I did not realize that. I thought the .flv file was downloaded and then converted to .mpg when you requested it to be sent back to the TiVo. I thought I was just replacing unboxOnDemand's video server with pyTiVo.

I was trying not to have all of these different "video server" entries at the bottom of my NPL. Now, the previews are short and small, so sending them through ffmpeg again probably doesn't hurt. They looked and played okay anyway.


----------



## rdrrepair

Now that I have enable my movies downloads for pre-viewing I have another question.

Why is the preview movies so pixelated? I checked several movies and was concerned that some people my look at the preview and figure that the whole movie would look that bad. 

Is there a setting that I can enable to get better quality for previews - I know that better quality would give me longer download times. I suspect that your app is set for a moderate to slow download speeds (basic quality) to allow more people to use it. The basic quality on a HD 40" to 70" tv is just bad.


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> Now that I have enable my movies downloads for pre-viewing I have another question.
> 
> Why is the preview movies so pixelated? I checked several movies and was concerned that some people my look at the preview and figure that the whole movie would look that bad.
> 
> Is there a setting that I can enable to get better quality for previews - I know that better quality would give me longer download times. I suspect that your app is set for a moderate to slow download speeds (basic quality) to allow more people to use it. The basic quality on a HD 40" to 70" tv is just bad.


The video previews are typically about 320x240 pixels or worse from Amazon Unbox. They're simply not going to look good blown up on a 70" screen no matter what. These are Flash Video files converted to MPEG2. Flash Video is meant for streaming and thus real-time, so it's highly compressed and kept small to ensure it transfers quickly.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> The video previews are typically about 320x240 pixels or worse from Amazon Unbox. They're simply not going to look good blown up on a 70" screen no matter what.


Well that was fast - and also - thanks for the help yesterday.

I would hate for someone to preview the movie and think that it's as good as it'll get. I understand the size and speed constraints. You might want to mention it in the next release about the quality on the previews so no one gets scared off with ordering a downloadable movie.


----------



## jwc905

dswallow said:


> Jeff, the key error message there is "BindException: Cannot assign requested address" and that usually comes up when you've edited the configuration file (wrapper.conf in this case, unless you're using a different script to invoke the Java app) and specified an IP address that isn't bound to one of your network adapters. What you want there is the IP address of the computer on the network adapter that your TiVo is using.


I tried tweaking the wrapper.conf by changing the last line of this to the interface that the TiVo is on:
# Application parameters. Add parameters as needed starting from 1
wrapper.app.parameter.1=com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main
wrapper.app.parameter.2=com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication
wrapper.app.parameter.3=--intf 192.168.1.7

But I get the following result:
[[email protected] bin]# vi ../conf/wrapper.conf
[[email protected] bin]# ./run.sh console
.
.
.
jvm 1 | com.tivo.hme.interfaces.IArgumentList$BadArgumentException: don't understand --intf 192.168.1.7
jvm 1 | at com.tivo.hme.host.util.ArgumentList.checkForIllegalFlags(ArgumentList.java:208)
.
.
.
jvm 1 | error: don't understand --intf 192.168.1.7
jvm 1 | usage: Main [options] class
jvm 1 |
jvm 1 | Options:
jvm 1 | --port <port> listen on a specific port
jvm 1 | --intf <interface> listen on a specific interface
jvm 1 | --nomdns <interface> listen on a specific interface, without mdns
jvm 1 | --launcher <file> start factories listed in file
jvm 1 | --jars scan directory for HME app jar files
jvm 1 | --jar <jarfile> start factory for the given jar
wrapper | <-- Wrapper Stopped
[[email protected] bin]#

I've tried various other formats /dev/eth0 eth0, etc, but all give the same response. When I put --intf by itself I get a message saying it needs a paramter so I think it understands the option.

Any hints as to what the proper format for this option is?

- Jeff


----------



## dswallow

jwc905 said:


> I tried tweaking the wrapper.conf by changing the last line of this to the interface that the TiVo is on:
> # Application parameters. Add parameters as needed starting from 1
> wrapper.app.parameter.1=com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main
> wrapper.app.parameter.2=com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication
> wrapper.app.parameter.3=--intf 192.168.1.7
> 
> But I get the following result:
> [[email protected] bin]# vi ../conf/wrapper.conf
> [[email protected] bin]# ./run.sh console
> .
> .
> .
> jvm 1 | com.tivo.hme.interfaces.IArgumentList$BadArgumentException: don't understand --intf 192.168.1.7
> jvm 1 | at com.tivo.hme.host.util.ArgumentList.checkForIllegalFlags(ArgumentList.java:208)
> .
> .
> .
> jvm 1 | error: don't understand --intf 192.168.1.7
> jvm 1 | usage: Main [options] class
> jvm 1 |
> jvm 1 | Options:
> jvm 1 | --port <port> listen on a specific port
> jvm 1 | --intf <interface> listen on a specific interface
> jvm 1 | --nomdns <interface> listen on a specific interface, without mdns
> jvm 1 | --launcher <file> start factories listed in file
> jvm 1 | --jars scan directory for HME app jar files
> jvm 1 | --jar <jarfile> start factory for the given jar
> wrapper | <-- Wrapper Stopped
> [[email protected] bin]#
> 
> I've tried various other formats /dev/eth0 eth0, etc, but all give the same response. When I put --intf by itself I get a message saying it needs a paramter so I think it understands the option.
> 
> Any hints as to what the proper format for this option is?
> 
> - Jeff


Jeff, you're using an older version. I discovered the parameters need to be broken up by token in wrapper.conf, so you need to make that:

# Application parameters. Add parameters as needed starting from 1
wrapper.app.parameter.1=com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main
wrapper.app.parameter.2=com.unboxondemand.hme.app.UnboxApplication
wrapper.app.parameter.3=--intf
wrapper.app.parameter.4=192.168.1.7

Make that change and it should work; you might want to grab the latest version, too.


----------



## Ubipa

I am having issues getting this to run on my S3. I see it in "Music, Photos, Products, and More", but when I click on it goes to the main screen then locks up. I have to hit the TiVo button to get back to the TiVo main screen.

I have it running from a WinXP desktop machine. Any help?

Could there be a problem with having the resolution set at 480i?


----------



## dswallow

Ubipa said:


> I am having issues getting this to run on my S3. I see it in "Music, Photos, Products, and More", but when I click on it goes to the main screen then locks up. I have to hit the TiVo button to get back to the TiVo main screen.
> 
> I have it running from a WinXP desktop machine. Any help?
> 
> Could there be a problem with having the resolution set at 480i?


Could you try again with version 0.27 that I just uploaded?

There shouldn't be a problem regarding the resolution on a S3 being at 480i; though from what I see it's actually trying for 704x480 instead of 640x480, which I hadn't seen happen on an S3 before.

Did the main screen appear but remote keypresses didn't work, or did it not even appear at all? If the latter, was it a black screen -- was there anything on screen?


----------



## Ubipa

Just tried with 0.27 listed on your website, same scenario.

I can get to the main screen, backsplash and menu, but no Key press. When I hit the TiVo button the backsplash dissapears and turns black, but the menu hangs around a bit.


----------



## rdrrepair

Ubipa said:


> Just tried with 0.27 listed on your website...
> 
> I can get to the main screen, backsplash and menu, but no Key press. When I hit the TiVo button the backsplash dissapears and turns black, but the menu hangs around a bit.


I have a problem too. It's slow navigation (hangs around a bit) and then mine got hung up and wound up rebooting the machine. I was trying to record a preview and then nothing - I was stuck on the main menu and couldn't move - eventually the TiVo's "Welcome, Starting Up" screen appeared. 

I had it acting like this on .26 and wished I could have gone back to .25 but when I saw a new version in less then a day I jumped on .27


----------



## dswallow

Log files.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> Log files.


I'll try to get my UnBox app to act up again. I have deleted my log files and I'll go play around a bit. I'll Zip it and send it out to you.

It was late and I didn't feel like messing around anymore last nite - I was going to do this with .26 but when I saw .27 out so fast I figured you knew.

Will Zip when I can duplicate.


----------



## morac

rdrrepair said:


> I have a problem too. It's slow navigation (hangs around a bit) and then mine got hung up and wound up rebooting the machine. I was trying to record a preview and then nothing - I was stuck on the main menu and couldn't move - eventually the TiVo's "Welcome, Starting Up" screen appeared.


If the TiVo's GUI stops responding long enough, the TiVo will reboot (as long as it isn't recording anything). This isn't an issue with the UnboxonDemand application, it just happens sometimes. An HME application should not be able to slow down the TiVo when the application is not running. If it does, that is a TiVo bug.


----------



## rdrrepair

morac said:


> If the TiVo's GUI stops responding long enough, the TiVo will reboot (as long as it isn't recording anything).


It just so happens that I was recording Desperate Housewives with 4 minutes left to go when this happened.

The TiVo waited until the show was over and then rebooted - it did not record the last 4 minutes of Desperate Housewives but it did wait until the show was over before rebooting.

240 Series 2 ver 8.3 without cablebox.


----------



## Fofer

rdrrepair said:


> It just so happens that I was recording Desperate Housewives with 4 minutes left to go when this happened.
> 
> The TiVo waited until the show was over and then rebooted - it did not record the last 4 minutes of Desperate Housewives but it did wait until the show was over before rebooting.


If there were 4 minutes left in the scheduled recording, how did it "know" that the show was over and safe to reboot? Probably just a coincidence... right?


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> If there were 4 minutes left in the scheduled recording, how did it "know" that the show was over and safe to reboot? Probably just a coincidence... right?


Just because the GUI locks up, doesn't mean the TiVo's other processes do (eg: you can transfer programs from a "locked up" TiVo). The TiVo knows when it is recording something and for how long. It will go about it's business and finish up the recording and then when it determines nothing is being recorded, it will reboot to "fix" the lock-up issue. When I've seen this in the past though, the recording completed successfully (nothing was lost).

I think I first saw this in 8.0. Fortunately the GUI doesn't lock up all that often.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> Just because the GUI locks up, doesn't mean the TiVo's other processes do (eg: you can transfer programs from a "locked up" TiVo). The TiVo knows when it is recording something and for how long. It will go about it's business and finish up the recording and then when it determines nothing is being recorded, it will reboot to "fix" the lock-up issue. When I've seen this in the past though, the recording completed successfully (nothing was lost).
> 
> I think I first saw this in 8.0. Fortunately the GUI doesn't lock up all that often.


I understand that. But I was confused that rdrrepair said his TiVo rebooted, but waited for a show to end, and what that had to do with missing the last 4 minutes of said show.

It either waited for the recording to end, or it didn't. And if Desperate Housewives just so happened to go over the TV schedule's allotted time by 4 minutes, that would have nothing to do with this discussion.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> I understand that. But I was confused that rdrrepair said his TiVo rebooted, but waited for a show to end, and what that had to do with missing the last 4 minutes of said show. .


I take it from his post, that the TiVo was recording during the last 4 minutes of Desperate Housewives and once it stopped recording, it rebooted. When he went to play the program, the last 4 minutes were missing for some reason (as if they weren't recorded). I then pointed out that when I've seen this issue in the past, the recording didn't get truncated. I'm not sure if that is something that broke in 8.3 or it was just a fluke.


----------



## rdrrepair

morac said:


> I take it from his post, that the TiVo was recording during the last 4 minutes of Desperate Housewives and once it stopped recording, it rebooted. When he went to play the program, the last 4 minutes were missing for some reason (as if they weren't recorded). I then pointed out that when I've seen this issue in the past, the recording didn't get truncated. I'm not sure if that is something that broke in 8.3 or it was just a fluke.


You got it right!


Fofer said:


> ...that would have nothing to do with this discussion.


Now I am confused? I was responding to the poster that said the TiVo would wait until it stopped recording. It did that. I found it odd that it waited until the end and also did not record said 4 minute section. I was agreeing that it waited til the end. Why it didn't record during the wait/lockup time is a mystery to me.

Why would you say that this has nothing to do with this discussion? It makes it sound like I have nothing important to say. Am I not seeing what you're saying, am I taking this wrong??? If so, I am sorry. Although I don't know why I would apologize... please explain why I shouldn't post what I did. 

I think the app is great and I have been playing with it since the first post/version .01 - I think it might have something to do with 8.3 and not Doug's app. I am only posting to help confirm what has been posted with another user. The app was slow - it does seem to hang a bit.

My S2 crashed while it was stuck/hanging, nothing more.

I have not noticed a real problem today - If I get anything I'll post and zip.


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> I have not noticed a real problem today - If I get anything I'll post and zip.


So far then, for you, this was a one-time occurrence, not something you've been able to repeat or that is otherwise consistent, right?


----------



## Fofer

rdrrepair said:


> Why would you say that this has nothing to do with this discussion? It makes it sound like I have nothing important to say. Am I not seeing what you're saying, am I taking this wrong??? If so, I am sorry. Although I don't know why I would apologize... please explain why I shouldn't post what I did.


Oh no, no offense intended. Your contributions to the thread are very important!

It was *I* who got a bit confused, catching up midstream into the thread, and was wondering what one thing had to do with another. And I was confused by the distinction between "kept on recording" and "cutting off the last 4 minutes."

Apologies if that came off the wrong way. It's all good.


----------



## rdrrepair

dswallow said:


> So far then, for you, this was a one-time occurrence, not something you've been able to repeat or that is otherwise consistent, right?


Yes, that is correct. It might have something to do with 8.3 being installed - I have heard that sometimes it takes awhile for a new version to "settle down" before things start to run better. Maybe this might have been my problem. It does seem slow - just not as slow as last night.

I have tried it on my one with 8.1 and it seems fine.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Fofer said:


> Oh no, no offense intended. Your contributions to the thread are very important!
> 
> Apologies if that came off the wrong way. It's all good.


Ok, all is good. 

I really am a nice guy. 

I thought maybe I torqued you off in another thread somehow.


----------



## Ubipa

I'll send you the log files when I get home tonight.


~* There is only one log file, right?

to completely remove, I just need to delete the service and the folder, correct? I would really like to get this working. Any Idea why have the problem I do?


----------



## dswallow

Ubipa said:


> I'll send you the log files when I get home tonight.
> 
> ~* There is only one log file, right?
> 
> to completely remove, I just need to delete the service and the folder, correct? I would really like to get this working. Any Idea why have the problem I do?


unboxlog.txt is the main one, but there is some stuff in wrapper.log that might be useful for startup-related problems.

My only wild guess right now is it's something to do with the way your S3 receiver seems to want 704x480 resolution instead of 640x480 (or 1280x720) as its preferred choice. I have to try set mine up so that it behaves the same way to see if that's why there's a problem. Though offhand I can't see why that would matter either. But it's the one thing that seems different from what I've seen before.

The simplest way to uninstall it is to use the uninstall.bat file; that'll remove the service then you can delete the folder. It might be useful for you to try running it directly (with the run.bat file) rather than running it as a service and see if ti behaves that way.


----------



## Ubipa

No dice. Runs the same from the service or run.bat. I uninstalled everything and updated Java, but still runs the same. 

I can run Audiofaucet ok.


----------



## Peter000

I'm trying to get this to run on my MacBook Pro, and I'm unsuccessful so far. I followed the directions, get no errors, and have stopped and started a couple of times.

And assuming I am able to get it running, I'm assuming I have to restart it whenever I reboot?


----------



## dswallow

Peter000 said:


> I'm trying to get this to run on my MacBook Pro, and I'm unsuccessful so far. I followed the directions, get no errors, and have stopped and started a couple of times.
> 
> And assuming I am able to get it running, I'm assuming I have to restart it whenever I reboot?


Are you starting it using the ./run.sh script? You should get a wrapper.log file from that and an unboxLog.txt if the app itself gets started. Both those files generally should end up in the bin subdirectory where the run.sh script is located. Do either of those get created/written to when you start it up? If so, look through them for some indication of what's going wrong and/or zip them up and email them to me at [email protected].

The most common issue I've seen from Mac users has been that there's multiple network interfaces and the wrong one is sometimes getting used by default. That's solved by modifying wrapper.conf according to the instructions at the top of http://www.unboxondemand.com/support.asp.

Once you have it running you can set it up to start automatically. I'm not sure what that entails on your platform, but I think it's been talked about here in this thread someplace.


----------



## au_en_bear

Doug,

I just started using (or trying to use) your app tonight. I just wanted to get previews working first and then go from there. I get all the way to the point where the app tells me that the preview is downloading. The problem is that the preview .flv files are just a few seconds long. I know they are "previews" but 3 or 4 seconds of green screen with the "This preview acceptable to all viewing audiences" message seems a little short. Any ideas?


----------



## dswallow

Peter000 said:


> I'm trying to get this to run on my MacBook Pro, and I'm unsuccessful so far. I followed the directions, get no errors, and have stopped and started a couple of times.
> 
> And assuming I am able to get it running, I'm assuming I have to restart it whenever I reboot?


Peter, did you get my email response yesterday?


----------



## dswallow

au_en_bear said:


> Doug,
> 
> I just started using (or trying to use) your app tonight. I just wanted to get previews working first and then go from there. I get all the way to the point where the app tells me that the preview is downloading. The problem is that the preview .flv files are just a few seconds long. I know they are "previews" but 3 or 4 seconds of green screen with the "This preview acceptable to all viewing audiences" message seems a little short. Any ideas?


The output from FFMPEG goes into the unboxLog.txt file, so I'd check there first and see what it's reporting regarding the length of the source file and the length of the resulting converted MPEG2 file.

Generally I'd say it sounds like an issue with the version of FFMPEG being used (which are you using?). If you grab the intermediate FLV file for a particular preview and let me know what video it's of, I can download it myself so we can compare the FLV file size to ensure you're getting the source file in its entirety, which would narrow things down to the converted file, and likely FFMPEG.


----------



## dswallow

Ubipa said:


> No dice. Runs the same from the service or run.bat. I uninstalled everything and updated Java, but still runs the same.
> 
> I can run Audiofaucet ok.


I don't think I've gotten any recent log files from you to look at, so it might be useful to get them from you (wrapper.log and unboxLog.txt). I did configure my Series 3 so it was 480i only, and it did use the 704x480 resolution, and all still worked fine, so that's not the issue you're experiencing.


----------



## Ubipa

Emailed you the log files. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## rdrrepair

rdrrepair said:


> I have this running on a series 2 & series 3. When viewing the graphics and fonts on an S3 it looks great - When viewing on my S2 it seems very big. I know you can increase the font size... can you make it smaller? Will this be box specific?


Response was...


dswallow said:


> I will be adding customization of fonts/sizes/colors and backgrounds and they'll be receiver-specific settings.


Hey Doug, I keep checking back on the website for the next bigger and better thing. Any progress on the font issue?

I keep supporting the app, one PPV download at a time :up:


----------



## dswallow

rdrrepair said:


> Response was...Hey Doug, keep checking back on the website for the next bigger and better thing. Any progress on the font issue?
> 
> I keep supporting the app, one PPV download at a time :up:


I'll try to got to that soon. I've been working on something a bit larger for the Unbox app recently... that's just not ready to talk about yet... 'nuff said.


----------



## snowjay

dswallow said:


> I'll try to got to that soon. I've been working on something a bit larger for the Unbox app recently... that's just not ready to talk about yet... 'nuff said.


It's gonna make popcorn too?!


----------



## Ubipa

So I tried S2KDave "Movie Rental" application and the Amazon unbox portion works on my S3. Is there a large difference between your app and his?


----------



## ScaryMike

dswallow said:


> If you edit your unboxOnDemand.properties file so there's a line pointing to the full path to the directory to store the previews, it should work.
> 
> videoServer.folder=<fullpathtofolder>
> 
> (use forward slashes in the path, or a double-backslash everywhere you want a backslash)


I would like to suggest that you add the "Forward or double-backslash" note to the support page , under setting this info.

I'd also love to see a note about setting up the previews (having to configure ffmpeg) in the installation notes, as other wise a users will get the amazon unbox previews server, but it will not work.


----------



## jfh3

Ubipa said:


> So I tried S2KDave "Movie Rental" application and the Amazon unbox portion works on my S3. Is there a large difference between your app and his?


Touchy subject - read earlier in this thread. I've used both and am sticking with UOD.


----------



## BlackBetty

dswallow said:


> I'll try to got to that soon. I've been working on something a bit larger for the Unbox app recently... that's just not ready to talk about yet... 'nuff said.


hmm interesting. I wonder what it is.

Can we get a hint?


----------



## BlackBetty

bump


----------



## ScottNY845

Trying to get this up and running. I had it going but when I tried to install the update I am getting an error on the tivo that says:

HTTP Failure

HTTP connection error: 0x50005

Any ideas why this would not be working?


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> Trying to get this up and running. I had it going but when I tried to install the update I am getting an error on the tivo that says:
> 
> HTTP Failure
> 
> HTTP connection error: 0x50005
> 
> Any ideas why this would not be working?


Generally I think you'll see something descriptive in either the wrapper.log file or the unboxLog.txt file, both of which should be in the bin subdirectory. If it's not obvious when you look through them near the end of each, zip them up and email them to me at [email protected] and I'll take a look.


----------



## ScottNY845

Trying to email you but the mail is being bounced back to me....

I am using: [email protected]


----------



## dswallow

From what I see, there's nothing from the current version in the log file, so it's not even starting up. Do you have a wrapper.log file? That'll be where there's more info. Also since I see no version info in this log file, the version you were running before is probably pretty old. Did you download the full package or just the update package of the current version? I'd suggest starting with the full package and unzipping it into your directory. You can save your current unboxOnDemand.properties file and use that instead of what'll come by default in the full package; everything else can be overwritten.


----------



## ScottNY845

When trying to re-install, I get the error in the CMD box:

Unable to open the config file: wrapper.conf


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> When trying to re-install, I get the error in the CMD box:
> 
> Unable to open the config file: wrapper.conf


If you had previously installed it to run as a service, you have to stop the running service. If you ran it using the normal run batch file, you can kill it with Task manager... it'll probably be listed as "wrapper-windows-x86-32.exe". If for some reason it was running the old way before I started using this wrapper to allow it to run as a service, it'll be running as "java.exe"; if the latter, you might have other java.exe's running too, so you may need to kill them all to stop the Unbox app.


----------



## ScottNY845

Checking within TASK MANAGER, I do not see any JAVA aps running as well as the wrapper-windows-x86-32.exe.

I do not even see anything named WRAPPER within the TASK MANAGER

Doug if you use an IM program, perhaps we can talk on there so we can trouble shoot LIVE instead of going through here.


----------



## dswallow

Do you have a wrapper.conf file? It'd be in the conf subdirectory wherever you unzipped the full package.

UnboxOnDemand
|--bin
|--conf
|--lib

(And you're logged on with an Administrator account, right?)


----------



## ScottNY845

There is no WRAPPER.CONF file within the CONF directory.


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> There is no WRAPPER.CONF file within the CONF directory.


Then something went wrong when you unzipped the package because there's a wrapper.conf in both versions, the update and the full package.


----------



## ScottNY845

There is a WRAPPER.CONF file, but it is not within that dir....

I click on the INSTALL.bat file and that is when I get the error within the CMD box about the WRAPPER.CONF file.

The WRAPPER log file:

FATAL | wrapper | 2007/05/16 00:13:23 | Unable to open configuration file. C:\Program Files\conf\wrapper.conf


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> There is a WRAPPER.CONF file, but it is not within that dir....
> 
> I click on the INSTALL.bat file and that is when I get the error within the CMD box about the WRAPPER.CONF file.


Perhaps you unzipped everything into a single directory?

There should be files in a bin, conf and lib subdirectory. conf should have the wrapper.conf, log4j.properties and unboxOnDemand.properties. bin should have all the batch, executable and some dll files. lib should have all the jar files and a few dll/library files. The root (UnboxOnDemand usually) should have just the readme.txt file.


----------



## ScottNY845

Sending you the WRAPPER log to see if you see anything


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> The WRAPPER log file:
> 
> FATAL | wrapper | 2007/05/16 00:13:23 | Unable to open configuration file. C:\Program Files\conf\wrapper.conf


Here's how the layout should be:



Code:


 Directory of C:\Program Files\UnboxOnDemand

04/12/2007  08:26 AM    <DIR>          .
04/12/2007  08:26 AM    <DIR>          ..
04/15/2007  09:57 AM    <DIR>          bin
04/12/2007  08:26 AM    <DIR>          conf
04/13/2007  04:26 PM    <DIR>          lib
04/08/2007  08:36 AM            18,778 readme.txt
               1 File(s)        

 Directory of C:\Program Files\UnboxOnDemand\bin

04/12/2007  08:06 AM             1,271 install.bat
04/12/2007  08:09 AM             1,423 run.bat
04/12/2007  08:51 AM            15,029 run.sh
04/01/2007  10:48 AM               488 run_background.bat
04/12/2007  08:06 AM             1,275 uninstall.bat
10/17/2006  10:30 AM            99,401 wrapper-linux-x86-32
10/17/2006  10:40 AM           233,604 wrapper-macosx-universal-32
10/17/2006  11:22 PM           204,800 wrapper-windows-x86-32.exe
05/14/2007  08:28 PM            31,798 wrapper.log
               9 File(s)     

 Directory of C:\Program Files\UnboxOnDemand\conf

04/13/2007  11:21 PM             1,019 log4j.properties
05/02/2007  09:48 AM               388 unboxOnDemand.properties
04/16/2007  08:56 PM             3,730 wrapper.conf
               3 File(s)        

 Directory of C:\Program Files\UnboxOnDemand\lib

09/12/2005  04:17 PM           214,022 bananas.jar
07/10/2004  04:13 PM            46,725 commons-codec-1.3.jar
03/16/2007  09:34 PM           307,550 commons-httpclient-3.1-rc1.jar
04/22/2006  06:56 PM            38,015 commons-logging-1.0.4.jar
05/16/2005  02:25 PM           313,898 dom4j-1.6.1.jar
03/10/2007  12:23 AM           616,967 hme-hd-0.1.jar
10/27/2005  03:04 PM           104,256 hme-host-sample.jar
10/27/2005  03:04 PM            97,481 hme.jar
06/10/2006  11:33 AM           288,098 htmlparser.jar
10/17/2006  10:40 AM            35,332 libwrapper.jnilib
10/17/2006  10:30 AM            11,887 libwrapper.so
04/22/2006  06:56 PM           352,668 log4j-1.2.8.jar
04/19/2007  12:40 AM         2,078,731 unboxOnDemand.jar
10/17/2006  11:22 PM            81,920 wrapper.dll
10/17/2006  11:22 PM            83,820 wrapper.jar
04/22/2006  06:56 PM           126,771 wsdl4j-1.5.1.jar
              16 File(s)     

     Total Files Listed:
              29 File(s)


----------



## ScottNY845

I do not see the WRAPPER.exe file within the ZIP


----------



## ScottNY845

Got it working now...by moving the files manually like you have above...


THANKS A MILLION!!!


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> I do not see the WRAPPER.exe file within the ZIP


Sorry, I just had a copy of wrapper-windows-x86-32.exe renamed to wrapper.exe for my convenience while I was testing... since I was typing it by hand to run it, I just wanted it easier to type.  You don't need to have that there, you need the full length named one.


----------



## dswallow

ScottNY845 said:


> Got it working now...by moving the files manually like you have above...
> 
> THANKS A MILLION!!!


Good. How were the files organized for you in the first place? WinZip by default should've preserved the subdirectory names, but there is an option to ignore them you can select when unzipping. Or are you using a different unzip program?


----------



## ScottNY845

That might have been my problem...I never looked and it unzipped everything into one directory....


That was my problem, USE FOLDER NAMES was not checked...


----------



## Soapm

ScaryMike said:


> I would like to suggest that you add the "Forward or double-backslash" note to the support page , under setting this info.
> 
> I'd also love to see a note about setting up the previews (having to configure ffmpeg) in the installation notes, as other wise a users will get the amazon unbox previews server, but it will not work.


Agreed, I didn't find this info in the previous 400+ post but I am having this exact problem. I have some previews queued but don't see them in the play list. I bet this is the problem. This should have been in the install instructions because now I have to wait until tomorrow. The wife get's mad if I keep running up the stairs all night.


----------



## dswallow

Soapm said:


> Agreed, I didn't find this info in the previous 400+ post but I am having this exact problem. I have some previews queued but don't see them in the play list. I bet this is the problem. This should have been in the install instructions because now I have to wait until tomorrow. The wife get's mad if I keep running up the stairs all night.


I did add them to the instructions online after Mike made that post.


----------



## Soapm

Here are the instructions I found on the site...

Windows (2000/XP/2003 Server/Vista)

Standalone Installation Instructions

Ensure you have the latest version of Sun Java installed on your computer. At least version 1.5.0 is required. 
Unzip the unboxOnDemand-<version>.zip file into a new directory, such as "c:\Program Files\UnboxOnDemand\" for Windows users. 
Edit the file "conf/unboxOnDemand.properties" file using a text editor and set the email address and password for your Amazon.com account. 
Run the bin/run.bat batch file to start the server. To install the app as a service, run bin/install.bat. To uninstall the service, run bin/uninstall.bat. 
Go to your TiVo and select "Music, Photos, Products, and More" from the Main Menu. Scroll down to "Amazon Unbox On Demand" and press SELECT. 
Welcome to On Demand content from Amazon Unbox on your TiVo receiver! 
Upgrade instructions

You only need to replace the file "UnboxOnDemand.jar" in your existing installation with the new one included in this version. It's located in the "lib" subdirectory wherever you installed the application. 
As of version 0.05 a new JAR library was added. If you last installed the full version of 0.04 or earlier, you should also copy the file "dom4j-1.6.1.jar" to the lib subdirectory.


----------



## Soapm

I followed the installation instructions. I now see your additional settings in the support section.


----------



## BlackBetty

dswallow said:


> I'll try to got to that soon. I've been working on something a bit larger for the Unbox app recently... that's just not ready to talk about yet... 'nuff said.


I wonder if TiVo hired Doug to work on linking his app to the universal swivel search.


----------



## rdrrepair

BlackBetty said:


> I wonder if TiVo hired Doug to work on linking his app to the universal swivel search.


You remember this statement?


BlackBetty said:


> it could all be a moot point if TiVo releases a killer app for renting movies from the box. One that doesn't need to be hosted on your PC. One that expands the abilities of HME by streaming movie trailers within HME. Bells and whistles on search options, etc.


I think the Universal Swivel App will make Doug's app, in his own words...


dswallow said:


> ...And soon enough there'll be a server-based app to order Unbox videos anyway, which'll relegate this app to the hardcore people who want some of the extra stuff it may do that TiVo won't be doing on their hosted version.


All taken from the past within these pages.

I would like to use the new and improved features that Doug is working on. I hope to continue to use Doug's App in the future. Hopefully he'll move away from "UnBox only" and start to concentrate on other Download Services. :up:


----------



## BlackBetty

this thread and also the app have really come to a crawl. I still think Doug is working with TiVo on this.


----------



## Fofer

Who's Dave?


----------



## dswallow

BlackBetty said:


> this thread and also the app have really come to a crawl. I still think Dave is working with TiVo on this.


I've been preoccupied with a major construction project replacing the roofing and siding of our 6 townhouses.


----------



## Justin Thyme

Small world. I was occupied with construction during my 6 month hiatus from TCF.

Nail guns and angle grinders are fun. I pretty much did all the expensive tasks like the cabinetry and stone/ corian counters except for the plumbing (codes and all).

Really bugged me too because I had to redo some of the pipes due to incorrect measurement of the sink spacing.

If it weren't for the dang gubmint regulators I would have saved another 3 thousand bux. Oops I didn't say that.


----------



## Soapm

I used the one where you don't see the DOS box. How do you turn it off? Do you have to reboot the computer or is their a service or something I can kill?


----------



## dswallow

Soapm said:



> I used the one where you don't see the DOS box. How do you turn it off? Do you have to reboot the computer or is their a service or something I can kill?


If you used the "run_background" batch file, look for javaw.exe in your process list and kill it (or just reboot).

If you used the install batch file, it's running as a service that you can stop or disable using the service control manager, or just uninstall it using the batch file provided.


----------



## Soapm

One last question, I ordered some previews. I think I made the antries correctly in the log because I can see the files. I even put FFMpeg on my PC. Do I have to do something manually to convert the previews for the Tivo or will they just appear in the play list?


----------



## dswallow

Soapm said:


> One last question, I ordered some previews. I think I made the antries correctly in the log because I can see the files. I even put FFMpeg on my PC. Do I have to do something manually to convert the previews for the Tivo or will they just appear in the play list?


Unbox On Demand has to be running to see them, but there'll be a folder in the Now Playing List where you'll find the previews you've selected.


----------



## Soapm

I moved my folder here because I have all movies on this drive. Did I do this right?

videoServer.folder=<G:\\Tiivo Stuff\\Unboxed>

How about FFMpeg?

ffmpeg.executable=<C:\\Program Files\\FFMpeg\\ffmpeg.exe>


----------



## dswallow

Soapm said:


> I moved my folder here because I have all movies on this drive. Did I do this right?
> 
> videoServer.folder=<G:\\Tiivo Stuff\\Unboxed>
> 
> How about FFMpeg?
> 
> ffmpeg.executable=<C:\\Program Files\\FFMpeg\\ffmpeg.exe>


You don't want the "<" and ">" symbols on those lines; otherwise it looks OK.


----------



## Soapm

She is a working now, thanks!!!


----------



## jawzxy

I'm on a MacBook and have no clue how to get this working. I've tried to follow the directions in the ReadMe as well as the interspersed directions on here, but I'm still not getting it.
Help?


----------



## rigger29

Hello everyone I just installed this app and i got it working but im unable to see any previews. I select a movie or tv then gives me the option to buy or preview i select preview then it says goto NPL and i see the unbox preview folder but nothing is in the folder.
so why am i unable to get the downloaded previews?


----------



## windracer

Make sure you have the videoServer.folder setting in your unboxOnDemand.properties file pointing to a valid folder.


----------



## rigger29

windracer said:


> Make sure you have the videoServer.folder setting in your unboxOnDemand.properties file pointing to a valid folder.


That is strange I opened uniboxondemand.properties file and the only thing in ther is the portion for my username and password


----------



## windracer

You have to add it.

Check out the Video Previews portion of the support page. It lists all the settings. You'll need ffmpeg as well.


----------



## Soapm

Both of these lines which DSwallow gave me two post above yours

videoServer.folder=G:\\Tiivo Stuff\\Unboxed ==>your video folder

How about FFMpeg?

ffmpeg.executable=C:\\Program Files\\FFMpeg\\ffmpeg.exe You have to load this software and add the line to point to it


----------



## rigger29

for some reason when I put the videoserver.folder line down it gives me a error cant run application. then I remove it unbox works again


----------



## dswallow

rigger29 said:


> for some reason when I put the videoserver.folder line down it gives me a error cant run application. then I remove it unbox works again


What exactly does the line you're adding look like?


----------



## rigger29

videoserver.folder=c:\hme\unboxondemand\previews


also on the NPL the folder is there but no files in there when I goto unbox under the preview menu at the bottom of the main menu it does show the previews i requested.


----------



## dswallow

rigger29 said:


> videoserver.folder=c:\hme\unboxondemand\previews
> 
> also on the NPL the folder is there but no files in there when I goto unbox under the preview menu at the bottom of the main menu it does show the previews i requested.


Did you see the note about using forward slashes or double-backslashes? 

Try:

videosServer.folder=c:\\hme\\unboxondemand\\previews


----------



## rigger29

dswallow said:


> Did you see the note about using forward slashes or double-backslashes?
> 
> Try:
> 
> videosServer.folder=c:\\hme\\unboxondemand\\previews


no I didnt see that I will try that and get back to you.


----------



## rigger29

rigger29 said:


> no I didnt see that I will try that and get back to you.


K i tried that and now no error messages but still cant see anything in the NPL


----------



## rigger29

rigger29 said:


> K i tried that and now no error messages but still cant see anything in the NPL


here is my unboxondemand.properties file

#Persistent properties for unboxOnDemand
#Wed Jun 06 11:58:18 EDT 2007
ffmpeg.executable=c:\\ffmpeg\\ffmpeg.exe
Living\ Room.presentedPurchaseDisclaimer=0.27
[email protected]***Hidden****
password=****Hidden for Security****
Living\ Room.presentedWelcome=0.27
videoserver.folder=c:\\hme\\unboxondemand\\previews


----------



## dswallow

rigger29 said:


> here is my unboxondemand.properties file
> 
> #Persistent properties for unboxOnDemand
> #Wed Jun 06 11:58:18 EDT 2007
> ffmpeg.executable=c:\\ffmpeg\\ffmpeg.exe
> Living\ Room.presentedPurchaseDisclaimer=0.27
> [email protected]***Hidden****
> password=****Hidden for Security****
> Living\ Room.presentedWelcome=0.27
> videoserver.folder=c:\\hme\\unboxondemand\\previews


In the c:\hme\unboxondemand\previews subdirectory, are there any video files? There should be 2 files for each preview... one ending with ".mpg" and one ending with ".xml" where the filename is the ASIN (ID#) Amazon uses to identify the video.

You'll need to select a preview to download now since when you did it before, the directory was wrongly formatted.

If you see files in the folder but still see nothing listed in the Amazon Unbox folder under the Now Playing List on your TiVo, it'll help if you zip up and email me your ubmoxLog.txt file so I can see if there's any info there that might explain what's happening.


----------



## rigger29

Woot got it working now. I deleted all the directories and stopped the serviced. reninstalled everything. then edit the properties files before I even press install and run. now I am able to download previews. now got 1 more question after finishing watching it. i get the option to delete I do but it doesnt delete will i have to manually delete them


----------



## dswallow

rigger29 said:


> Woot got it working now. I deleted all the directories and stopped the serviced. reninstalled everything. then edit the properties files before I even press install and run. now I am able to download previews. now got 1 more question after finishing watching it. i get the option to delete I do but it doesnt delete will i have to manually delete them


The previews exist in two places.

First, they end up on your computer in the specified directory. When you go to watch them via the Now Playing List, you actually are transferring them to your TiVo. When you then delete the preview, you're deleting it from your TiVo, not from your computer. So it'll still be listed in the Unbox On Demand app until you delete it via the app, too. Once you do that, the app will delete the mpg and xml files that go along with it.


----------



## rigger29

dswallow said:


> The previews exist in two places.
> 
> First, they end up on your computer in the specified directory. When you go to watch them via the Now Playing List, you actually are transferring them to your TiVo. When you then delete the preview, you're deleting it from your TiVo, not from your computer. So it'll still be listed in the Unbox On Demand app until you delete it via the app, too. Once you do that, the app will delete the mpg and xml files that go along with it.


ok but you said via unbox app i went there to the main menu under your video previews and it doesnt give me the option to delete it


----------



## dswallow

rigger29 said:


> ok but you said via unbox app i went there to the main menu under your video previews and it doesnt give me the option to delete it


Press CLEAR to delete the highlighted preview. (It's also in tiny text at the bottom of the screen... unless your monitor overscans and you haven't adjusted the screen metrics )


----------



## rigger29

dswallow said:


> Press CLEAR to delete the highlighted preview. (It's also in tiny text at the bottom of the screen... unless your monitor overscans and you haven't adjusted the screen metrics )


K I dont see clear at the bottom of the screen. but that did the job. Thanks alot for the excellent help in getting me up and running. I guess now is the time to mess with the screen metrix because its not right in the word amazon on the top of the screen the "A" is almost missing


----------



## dswallow

rigger29 said:


> K I dont see clear at the bottom of the screen. but that did the job. Thanks alot for the excellent help in getting me up and running. I guess now is the time to mess with the screen metrix because its not right in the word amazon on the top of the screen the "A" is almost missing


Unfortunately I've not yet created alternate backgrounds with different positions of the amazon unbox logo, so that's not going to help there, but at least you will be able to control how all the text is laid out so nothing is offscreen.


----------



## rigger29

dswallow said:


> Unfortunately I've not yet created alternate backgrounds with different positions of the amazon unbox logo, so that's not going to help there, but at least you will be able to control how all the text is laid out so nothing is offscreen.


Yeah I just noticed that but i did get " the press clear to delete" position right. the only thing bad about amazon is the lack of quality. but my whole intenstion is just to download previews if I like it i will rent it through blockbuster online.


----------



## MikeRadio

Isn't Tivo including this functionality soon in the Swivel search?


----------



## SugarBowl

MikeRadio said:


> Isn't Tivo including this functionality soon in the Swivel search?


Yes. According to the Swivel Search screen that says "Soon you will be able to order to this movie with your remote" they are..

of course, you would have to "swivel" from movie to movie to find what you wanted, instead of just browsing like this app allows.


----------



## mikeyts

One assumes that Swivel Search will get the capability because they're implementing something like this app, probably on Amazon's servers so you won't have to run anything on a PC.


----------



## Soapm

I think the previews are the best part. The movies cost too much for my taste.


----------



## rambler

This weekend:

-Rent The Bourne Supremacy, 99 cents

 Rent The Good Shepherd, 99 cents

 Rent Babel, 99 cents 

 Rent The Departed, 99 cents

 Rent Out of Sight, 99 cents

 Rent The Bourne Identity, 99 cents

 Rent Smokin' Aces, 99 cents

 Rent Scarface, 99 cents

 Rent Three Kings, 99 cents


----------



## s2kdave

rigger29 said:


> ...but my whole intenstion is just to download previews if I like it i will rent it through blockbuster online.


rigger29,
I've added video previews for blockbuster so if you upgrade your movie rentals app, you can get them through there now.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5229636&posted=1#post5229636

David


----------



## rigger29

s2kdave said:


> rigger29,
> I've added video previews for blockbuster so if you upgrade your movie rentals app, you can get them through there now.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5229636&posted=1#post5229636
> 
> David


Alright I downloaded new version I havent set up the video previews yet, but on the tivo box is there anyway you can change the VIDEO PREVIEWS Folder to something else such as blockbuster previews. reason I use another application and uses the same folder name.


----------



## MikeRadio

I installed and have an Amazon Unbox Previews Itel off Now Playing ... I went to the Unbox service and downloaded a preview.

It still shows up with a red circle and does not play in the actual program. I can NOT see it on the Amazon unbox previews selection off my playing.. But i DID find it in the UnBoxonDemand folder on my computer in the previews folder there and it plays.

What am I doing wrong.. how do I get it to play on the tv?

Mike


----------



## littlemimi

very cool
thank you


----------



## littlemimi

why can't i post?
I am trying to download the file from the zip to run on a mac, and it won't let me. 
Can someone email it to me


----------



## Fofer

Any updates for this now that this is out?
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/070710/tivo_amazon.html?.v=3

Curious if dswallow had a hand in the "official" development as well.

IE:


dswallow said:


> I'll try to got to that soon. I've been working on something a bit larger for the Unbox app recently... that's just not ready to talk about yet... 'nuff said.


Was this ever revealed?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Fofer said:


> Any updates for this now that this is out?
> http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/070710/tivo_amazon.html?.v=3
> 
> Curious if dswallow had a hand in the "official" development as well.
> 
> IE:
> 
> Was this ever revealed?


I was wondering too. I just got the email from Amazon announcing the new direct connection.

Doug? Ferris?


----------



## mikeyts

I tried this yesterday afternoon. The new app needs a "My Unbox" option to let you review and download your existing purchases.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

I have a different problem. The program keeps asking for a PIN. I don't recall ever setting one up and when I try to use the PIN change procedure it tells me the account is allready associated on the amazon side. When I try to Tivo and or Amazon sites, neither of them show a pin or have any way to change it. I've successfully download unbox video from Amazon but I can't get the thing to work from Tivo. Very annoying. I'm not sure who to call.


----------



## Fofer

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I have a different problem. The program keeps asking for a PIN. I don't recall ever setting one up and when I try to use the PIN change procedure it tells me the account is allready associated on the amazon side. When I try to Tivo and or Amazon sites, neither of them show a pin or have any way to change it. I've successfully download unbox video from Amazon but I can't get the thing to work from Tivo. Very annoying. I'm not sure who to call.


Are you referring to a problem with Amazon's "official" offering, or dswallow's "Unbox on Demand" HME app?


----------



## Stu_Bee

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I have a different problem. The program keeps asking for a PIN. I don't recall ever setting one up and when I try to use the PIN change procedure it tells me the account is allready associated on the amazon side. When I try to Tivo and or Amazon sites, neither of them show a pin or have any way to change it. I've successfully download unbox video from Amazon but I can't get the thing to work from Tivo. Very annoying. I'm not sure who to call.


Just to clarify, 
There's two different Amazon Unbox options:

a) Unbox on Demand: HME app from Doug, and *the subject of this thread*. Installed on your PC, and accessed on your Tivo via: Music, Photos & More -> Amazon Unbox on Demand

b) Amazon Unbox: Official Tivo app, no pc conduit required, accessed on your tivo via: Find Programs -> Download TV & Movies -> Amazon Unbox
-----
If you are need to set your PIN for (b), just go to amazon unboxed website..click "Unbox on Tivo" at top, click "set your pin"


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Stu_Bee said:


> Just to clarify,
> There's two different Amazon Unbox options:
> 
> a) Unbox on Demand: HME app from Doug, and *the subject of this thread*. Installed on your PC, and accessed on your Tivo via: Music, Photos & More -> Amazon Unbox on Demand
> 
> b) Amazon Unbox: Official Tivo app, no pc conduit required, accessed on your tivo via: Find Programs -> Download TV & Movies -> Amazon Unbox
> -----
> If you are need to set your PIN for (b), just go to amazon unboxed website..click "Unbox on Tivo" at top, click "set your pin"


Do you feel better? Read back. I know they're not the same but I wouldn't be surprised if they were somehow related. In any case, it's about the same topic, unbox. Does it matter that much if they get merged a bit. I'm not the first person who asked either.


----------



## dswallow

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Do you feel better? Read back. I know they're not the same but I wouldn't be surprised if they were somehow related. In any case, it's about the same topic, unbox. Does it matter that much if they get merged a bit. I'm not the first person who asked either.


I think it was more a case of the question being asked because there's two different PINs... one that relates to my HME app, and one that relates to TiVo's implementation server-side of Buy-on-the-Box.

People needed to know what method you were using in order to help solve your problem.


----------



## Fofer

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Does it matter that much if they get merged a bit.




Um, yes, completely. It's two totally different ways of connecting to Unbox. Different software and everything.

My Mac and my PC both get on the internet too, but there's a different set of troubleshooting tips for each to fix problems. I wouldn't dump Firefox questions in a thread about Safari (and I certainly wouldn't get all surly about if I did, and was asked to clarify afterwards.)



IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm not the first person who asked either.


In this thread you would be. If it refers to Amazon's official Unbox access from the TiVo remote, then this is the wrong thread to be asking in, that's all.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> Do you feel better?


Yes.


----------



## norbertsf

It worked fine the 1st time I tried it....Now I can't get it to launch.
Using in Terminal on a Mac:
cd /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin?./run.sh start

I get the following:

Quad-G5:~ quad_g5$ cd /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin\342\200\250./run.sh start
-bash: cd: /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin?./run.sh: No such file or directory

I did not change a thing. Pleae advise. I even deleted the folder and reunzipped a new one.

Norbert


----------



## dswallow

norbertsf said:


> It worked fine the 1st time I tried it....Now I can't get it to launch.
> Using in Terminal on a Mac:
> cd /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin?./run.sh start
> 
> I get the following:
> 
> Quad-G5:~ quad_g5$ cd /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin\342\200\250./run.sh start
> -bash: cd: /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin?./run.sh: No such file or directory
> 
> I did not change a thing. Pleae advise. I even deleted the folder and reunzipped a new one.
> 
> Norbert


I'm not a Mac person, but I believe you're supposed to separate multiple commands on a single line with a semicolon, not with a question mark, so you'd want:

cd /Applications/UnboxOnDemand/bin;./run.sh start


----------



## ibergu

The hard drive on my S3 recently failed and TiVo exchanged it for me with a refurbed unit. However, now when I go to Amazon Unbox on Demand (Doug's HME app), I get the following error message:

"This TiVo receiver, , was not found among the selectable destinations in your Amazon account. [Insert movie name here] will be queued to download to the first TiVo receiver listed."

Any idea on how to fix this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dswallow

ibergu said:


> The hard drive on my S3 recently failed and TiVo exchanged it for me with a refurbed unit. However, now when I go to Amazon Unbox on Demand (Doug's HME app), I get the following error message:
> 
> "This TiVo receiver, , was not found among the selectable destinations in your Amazon account. [Insert movie name here] will be queued to download to the first TiVo receiver listed."
> 
> Any idea on how to fix this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's actually a TiVo server problem; their servers haven't been properly updating the name you assign to each TiVo on their web site. Without the name, there's no automatic way to match up the receiver to the list Amazon provides of potential destinations for Unbox content.

If you only have one TiVo on your account, you should be able to ignore that message and complete the purchase. If you have more than one, then only the first one in Amazon's list is going to get the download when you see that message... which could be a problem if that's not the one you want it to go to.

Unfortunately I don't have a fix for it right now. I was hoping TiVo would fix the problem. But it looks like I'll have to add a way to pick the destination receiver if the name isn't present.


----------



## ibergu

Thanks for your quick response Doug. I appreciate it. And thanks for the app. 

FYI - What I like about using your app is that there are much more movie download options than what's available thru the TiVo UI. And if it helps pay you for your hard work, all the better!


----------



## ufo4sale

I can't seem to find any videos to download using this app. My account is all set up. I can see the videos that I downloaded in the past and the app can see all of my TiVo's. For some reason when I search for any video it comes up with zero search results.


----------



## ufo4sale

Is anyone using this besides me, or at least trying to?


----------



## Goober96

I got the same thing when I tried it - 0 results.


----------



## dswallow

I will take a look this weekend at the searching issue; a number of changes have occurred on the Amazon web pages that have affected how this app parses information.

For a while I was focusing on having the app run on my server instead, letting people just connect to it directly and thus not needing to install this app on their own computer. But I got sidetracked; now I suppose I have free time again and should get back into it.


----------



## mikeyts

No offense, Doug, but what purpose does your app serve now that TiVo has one "built-in"? Does it do something that the TiVo app doesn't?


----------



## dswallow

mikeyts said:


> No offense, Doug, but what purpose does your app serve now that TiVo has one "built-in"? Does it do something that the TiVo app doesn't?


I find it simply has a lot more information available on each selection from which to make decisions. And it actually uses the HD resolution that's available... at least on Series3 and TiVoHD units.

Another useful feature is being able to bookmark items of interest so you can pick things out and put them on various lists so later you can more quickly find things you've decided before were interesting.

And since it integrates your media library contents in the listings, you'll also get to see what you've already bought/rented, to help you avoid getting duplicates, etc.

Not sure through all TiVo's changes if you can just browse the Unbox titles yet, which this app lets you do, as well as to dig down through categories.


----------



## mikeyts

Hmmm. Now that I take a closer look at the TiVo app, it is a bit limited. I'd noticed before that it doesn't give access to my library of Unbox purchases, but it really doesn't allow open browsing of the available offerings either, just "Recently Added" this and "Top" that. You can do incremental lexical searches on titles, but you have to have a specific title in mind. Sounds as if there is still usefulness to your app.

I use my big screen panel as a screen for my laptop as well as my TiVo, so when I do use Unbox, I just use a web browser to access and order it.


----------



## scop

I know this is a very old thread, but I was wondering if this app is still being developed? I have it running and can access the interface on my TiVo but the contents are empty. I cannot use the Amazon Unbox service from Australia (it doesn't allow one to register on the site) so thought I might be able to connect using this app.

I assume the app is no longer working but thought I would ask anyway just to make sure.

TIA.


----------



## dswallow

No, it has not been updated to work with changes Amazon has made to how information is presented; it worked by "scraping" the HTML from Amazon's site in order to gather the information it needed to present it onscreen and to submit requests.

In any event, if you can't make a purchase in the traditional way, you wouldn't have been able to make a purchase with this app, since behind the scenes it used the same web interface you would use interactively.


----------

